# Mustaine left Dean and went to Gibson/Epiphone/Kramer



## Bdtunn

Dave said he’s leaving Dean and will announce the new guitar in January.

start the speculation. 

my guess is maybe from the mystery custom v Gibson from months back. 

and go.....


----------



## Mathemagician

Gonna be a Dunable V. Billion to one odds, but I’d love to see some real randomness to kick off 2021.


----------



## Randy

Dave Mustaine Guitars, Inc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Randy said:


> Mustaine Concepts



FTFY


----------



## cwhitey2

MaxOfMetal said:


> FTFY


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Return to Jackson KV? Do eeeeet


----------



## spudmunkey

FFDP-- er...B.C. Rich?

No...Wylde Audio.


----------



## Zhysick

I was thinking maybe a return to BC Rich like the early Metallica days... why not. Could be anything but Jackson. Jackson is not gonna happen.


----------



## Omzig

Gonna be RAD bro....Kiesel


----------



## odibrom

Well, someone must say it... Ibanez...


----------



## John

Strictly for lulz- I hope he joins up with the likes of TTM, or better yet whoever was at the helm with Invictus Guitars.


----------



## groverj3

Maybe an Axxion reissue


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Bdtunn said:


> Dave said he’s leaving Dean and will announce the new guitar in January.
> 
> start the speculation.
> 
> my guess is maybe from the mystery custom v Gibson from months back.
> 
> and go.....



Can someone link me to this mystery Gibson v? 

My money is something out of left field. As long as its not an axxion reissue lol.


----------



## mlp187

Sawtooth!

IDK why, just because.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Can someone link me to this mystery Gibson v?
> 
> My money is something out of left field. As long as its not an axxion reissue lol.



Can't find the picture ATM, but it was an instagram post of someone sharing a picture of a King V-esque body with a Kramer pointy headstock (this one) that looked like it was on a paint rack. The caption brought up the fact it was a custom prototype Gibson (Kramer?) for Mustaine.


----------



## budda

Mustaine Concepts, "hammer" model.

January will be MC Hammer time.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

IT'S A JACKAL


----------



## Bdtunn

I might also guess bc rich? Only because didn’t megadeth open for 5 finger earlier this year or late 19?


----------



## groverj3

My money is on BRJ


----------



## Vyn

Dean has been losing a few artists lately.


----------



## feraledge

Gretsch


----------



## Mathemagician

Vyn said:


> Dean has been losing a few artists lately.



That Slayer fee has to come from somewhere.


----------



## spudmunkey

feraledge said:


> Gretsch



Nah, Danelectro.


----------



## gunch

spudmunkey said:


> Nah, Danelectro.


 
Duesenburg


----------



## odibrom

gunch said:


> Duesenburg


naah, Aristides, Strandberg, Mayones, Skerveson or... RAN...


----------



## GÜMERSINDO

Solar Mustaine


----------



## Manurack

groverj3 said:


> Maybe an Axxion reissue




That guitar was truly unique and I loved the Axxion. 

I'm hoping he goes back to ESP! His signature DV8 was an amazing guitar.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Hoping for Jackson!


----------



## odibrom

GÜMERSINDO said:


> Solar Mustaine


... Eko...


----------



## Brutal08

Guerilla or Abasi


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Vyn said:


> Dean has been losing a few artists lately.



All they seem to have left that I know about are Kerry King (retired) and Michael Amott. Is Eric Peterson from Testament still with dean?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ataraxia2320 said:


> All they seem to have left that I know about are Kerry King (retired) and Michael Amott. Is Dean Peterson from Testament still with dean?



Eric Peterson, and yeah he is. They also got the dude who replaced Jim Root from Stone Sour... even though SS is about to go on hiatus.


----------



## DiezelMonster

It's gotta be a company that can give him 11 free guitars a year hahahahah

But in all seriousness, a company that has USA made guitars and imports, and a company that can churn out guitars in a timely fashion, none of these small time builders can of course, and B.C. Rich has been having issues even keeping up the movement of their imports even before the Pandemic, who knows, It would be killer if it was BC Rich though.


----------



## Demiurge

Calling it: the pedals were just the start, AmazonBasics.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh shit found it. This is from mid 2019 IIRC


----------



## MrWulf

Leave it to Gibson to have a V with piss poor upper neck access. Then again, so is Jackson's King V.


----------



## groverj3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh shit found it. This is from mid 2019 IIRC


Soooo... a Gibson that's exactly the same as a KV.


----------



## possumkiller

groverj3 said:


> Soooo... a Gibson that's exactly the same as a KV.


Jackson should sue them.


----------



## spudmunkey

Would that be branded as a Kramer?


----------



## c7spheres

John Cruz maybe?


----------



## BenjaminW

spudmunkey said:


> Would that be branded as a Kramer?


That guitar in general just strikes me more as a Kramer guitar rather than a Gibson. I don't wanna imagine a Flying V that basically looks like a hybrid between a King V and Rhoads with a Gibson logo slapped on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> John Cruz maybe?



Perfect pairing.





BenjaminW said:


> That guitar in general just strikes me more as a Kramer guitar rather than a Gibson. I don't wanna imagine a Flying V that basically looks like a hybrid between a King V and Rhoads with a Gibson logo slapped on it.



Also that's totally a Kramer headstock. 








And I mean... They've already released a Rhoads with a Gibson/Kramer logo on it.






But yeah, I can't find the original instagram post. He must have deleted it because he was either wrong or Gibson told him to take it down. The post DID exist according to google, though.


----------



## Zhysick

Well, that "Kramer King V" definitely has the Mustaine controls layout... But how many decades have passed since the last USA built Kramer? I don't know...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> Well, that "Kramer King V" definitely has the Mustaine controls layout... But how many decades have passed since the last USA built Kramer? I don't know...



Yeah the layout is what sold me on it possibly being a model for him. Plus the silver body and black headstock. 

Also FWIW, Gibson HAS been trying to revive the brand. I can see them setting some room aside in their US shops for some USA Kramers if they're serious about it.


----------



## Vyn

Ataraxia2320 said:


> All they seem to have left that I know about are Kerry King (retired) and Michael Amott. Is Eric Peterson from Testament still with dean?



Couple of artists near the end of contracts who have hinted at not resigning them as well.


----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah the layout is what sold me on it possibly being a model for him. Plus the silver body and black headstock.
> 
> Also FWIW, Gibson HAS been trying to revive the brand. I can see them setting some room aside in their US shops for some USA Kramers if they're serious about it.



But, if this is really Gibson (well, Kramer) this was the perfect opportunity for a reboot of the Y2KV... you know, what brand better than Gibson for the propper Gibson Flying V shape...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> But, if this is really Gibson (well, Kramer) this was the perfect opportunity for a reboot of the Y2KV... you know, what brand better than Gibson for the propper Gibson Flying V shape...



I mean you gotta start somewhere.  I'm actually curious if Gibson knew that Mustaine's contract was up, so they sent him this guitar to see if he'd be willing to try them. 

Also FWIW, if they can yank Jerry Cantrell away from his 30-year relationship with G&L, they can probably convince Mustaine.


----------



## Zhysick

I won't buy any of his signature guitars anyway, specially because I cannot afford a Gibson and if I could I would get a Les Paul because I like small guitars BUT I would be really disappointed if he goes to Gibson and doesn't get a "new" Y2KV because that was his best signature ever. That's it 

Also, I think it would be easy for Gibson to convince Mustaine:
- Hey Dave, you hate Fender because they got Jackson instead of you. You wanna come so we can piss of Fender together?


----------



## possumkiller

Zhysick said:


> But, if this is really Gibson (well, Kramer) this was the perfect opportunity for a reboot of the Y2KV... you know, what brand better than Gibson for the propper Gibson Flying V shape...


Esp, tokai, Greco, just about anyone can make a more proper gibson flying v than gibson.


----------



## Zhysick

possumkiller said:


> Esp, tokai, Greco, just about anyone can make a more proper gibson flying v than gibson.



Not outside Japan without a Gibson lawsuit.


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Perfect pairing.And I mean... They've already released a Rhoads with a Gibson/Kramer logo on it.


How was Kramer able to have that shape without lawsuit problems like ESP faced for the SV/Alexi in the US?


----------



## Zhysick

Masoo2 said:


> How was Kramer able to have that shape without lawsuit problems like ESP faced for the SV/Alexi in the US?



Maybe because Kramer did it in the 80's about the same time Jackson did so...


----------



## zappatton2

I'm callin' it; King V with tribal graphics!! Lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000

feraledge said:


> Gretsch


Full jazzbox Axxion ftw.


----------



## spudmunkey

There's precedent for BC Rich:


----------



## AltecGreen

Ataraxia2320 said:


> All they seem to have left that I know about are Kerry King (retired) and Michael Amott. Is Eric Peterson from Testament still with dean?


They have Miyako from Lovebites. Here signature goes on sale in 2021.


----------



## manu80

They still have karl sanders but thats a niche market
Leamer would be good because like dean they can have a 3/4 different models il terms of prices
Gibson can’t. One gibson at 4k then a 1k epiphone. Period.
So Kramer could work bit at 60 being the flagship of a brand.... i don’t know


----------



## mitou

Wait, isn't Michael Schenker still with Dean? Who was a big part of the reason why Amott and Mustaine went there in the first place, being huge Schenker fanboys?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Funny thing is this was announced a few days after this video was released



If the Gibson thing is true, then he definitely needed to find a way to one-up Kirk... again.


----------



## Church2224

Vyn said:


> Couple of artists near the end of contracts who have hinted at not resigning them as well.



You know what is funny about this?

Chris Canella is the product manager/ artist relations guy at Dean. Chris was at Jackson and since he left, Jackson got a bunch of artists and their product line up has gotten much better. Then he went to ESP and ESP had a few artists leave and as I remember their product lineup for a while is not the best, ok but it could have been better, then he left ESP and now ESP is gaining artists and since he left, ESP's product line up has been killing it. And now he is at Dean and artists are leaving, big Dean artists too....

I have a feeling Chris Canella is the common theme here. It could just be a hunch but this is what I notice.


----------



## MetalGravy

Ataraxia2320 said:


> All they seem to have left that I know about are Kerry King (retired) and Michael Amott. Is Eric Peterson from Testament still with dean?



And they'll prolly lose Amott once Mustaine announces his new endorsement.

I say Strictly 7--don't call it a comeback!


----------



## Demiurge

Church2224 said:


> You know what is funny about this?
> 
> Chris Canella is the product manager/ artist relations guy at Dean. Chris was at Jackson and since he left, Jackson got a bunch of artists and their product line up has gotten much better. Then he went to ESP and ESP had a few artists leave and as I remember their product lineup for a while is not the best, ok but it could have been better, then he left ESP and now ESP is gaining artists and since he left, ESP's product line up has been killing it. And now he is at Dean and artists are leaving, big Dean artists too....
> 
> I have a feeling Chris Canella is the common theme here. It could just be a hunch but this is what I notice.



Sounds like a bad reputation to have. Or he's the guy to bring-in when management believes they'll save money on a lighter artist roster.


----------



## Church2224

Demiurge said:


> Sounds like a bad reputation to have. Or he's the guy to bring-in when management believes they'll save money on a lighter artist roster.




I have seen this in my own work industry...

Guys, mainly account managers, would move around from company to company, leaving after a little while. The reasons they left were either they were fired or the previous company pretty much "Asked them to leave" due to incompetency. Problem is, many other competitors did not realize these people's experience and only saw their resume and hired them on the spot out of desperation. And the cycle continued...


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Church2224 said:


> You know what is funny about this?
> 
> Chris Canella is the product manager/ artist relations guy at Dean.



All I needed to know for an explanation lol. He's got the touch of death.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I've heard Chris' name tossed around, never in a derogatory way. I wouldn't be so quick to throw the guy under the bus. The thing is, these artist reps tend to take thier clients with them when they move around every so often. When Mike Taft left Ibanez for FMIC he brought several of his long time Ibanez guys with him. That's sort of the norm. 

The thing with Dean, we think of them as this huge mainstream guitar company, when it's really a small operation. If artists want an endless supply of high end guitars, they might not be the best option. Same with touring support. 

It's important to understand that professional players aren't like us. They don't choose a guitar brand the same way we do. It's all a business transaction.

Back to Dean, since the elder Rubinson died, things have been in a sort of state of transition at Armadillo. Don't get me wrong, I think Armadillo has run Dean 1000 times better than DZ, but it's definitely a factor.


----------



## ibenhad

Would love to see him playing a Hufschmid....


----------



## Seabeast2000

Church2224 said:


> I have seen this in my own work industry...
> 
> Guys, mainly account managers, would move around from company to company, leaving after a little while. The reasons they left were either they were fired or the previous company pretty much "Asked them to leave" due to incompetency. Problem is, many other competitors did not realize these people's experience and only saw their resume and hired them on the spot out of desperation. And the cycle continued...


Usually the customer has it easy over the employers investment into guys like that. Hey, soaking up payroll and bullshitting your manager through another bad quarter/year IS the sale for some. Bonus points for histrionics.
Digress...... don't know this Carella guy or the industry.


----------



## StevenC

ibenhad said:


> Would love to see him playing a .............


A what?


----------



## Bodes




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> A what?



Don't be stupid, you know he said h̶̢̨̢̧̢̨̨̢̛̛̛̠͇͙̘̞̙̻͕̯͎͉͇͎͕̟̞̥̣͉̝̥͇͚̜̬̯̥͕̜͈̫̣͚͔͚̺̘̝̻̘̘͓̲̼̜̩̦̲͉͕͖͔̞͖̦̰̼̳̠̼̣̠͈͇̞̙̞̘͙̗̻͖͖̥̠̼̠͎̞͖̜̩̲̭̰̝͉̘̘̫̽̐̌̓͋̿̽͊̄̍̎͋̆̔̑̂̓͋̌̾̓̓̓́̄̓͑̀͒̌̀͊͆͒͗̉͒̿̽͆̎̆̎̈́͒͘̕͜͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅę̵̧̢̡̡̡̡̧̨̧̢̨̡̡̨̢̛̛̛̛͔̪̠̳͖̖͚̱̥̻̰͍͇̹̝͓̫͚̼̪͔̱̖̺̞̙̰̖͉̗̤̖̖̞̱̘͔̤̝̣͎̘͉̭̺̫̼̲͓͉͓̖̻̰̫̬͍̝̥̯̼̙͖̗͉̤̦̹̣͈͈̙̝̹͓̮͉̫̙̣̣̻͕͚̗̪̼̰̺̯͔͕͈͉̱̺͎͚̭̱̫̘̻̫͎͎̬̘͕͙͕̟̠͍̱̝̥̮̦͔̼͓͈̱̱̻̮͖̳͎̻̘̖̯̣̤̯̹͔̥̥̬̮̖͍̲̝̦̬̤̳̤̥̱͇̮̜̙̯͈͙̳͈̟͚̗͔̣̭̼̲̤̣̖̱͇̺̣̤̼̮̘̠̻̭̩͎̮͖̲͙͔͚͍͇̭̖͙̪̩͇̤͈̱͎͖̼͙̞̗͖̮̹̪͚̰͙͔̥̗̠̥̞̹̻̲͎̹͚̫̤̼̥͈̟̜̤̗̮̜̖̫͕̀̌̈̎̾̄̈́̈́̈̓̋̇̌͐͆̆̽̈́̅̎́̅̆̓̋͌̑̈́͛͒̑̍̒̑̌̀̈̂̉̽͗̊͊̈́̈́̇́́̀̀̀̌́͌́̅͒͛͋̌͊́̈̇̀̽̓̊̑̈́͐̀̽͑̽̀̅͒̃͒̽̌̇̓̏͑̓͑̔̂̏͂͆̿̊̈̈́̇̓̇̃̂́̂͑̔̑̏̆̇͋̒͋͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘̕͘͘̚̕̕͘͜͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅs̶̢̨̡̢̧̨̢̨̡̡̧̧̧̨̨̡̢̧̧̧̛̛̛̛̛̪̗͇͕̬̱̭̹̝̗̼͔̫̩̹̟͈̠̫̠̗͈̙̳̖̗͚͉̪̯̰̤̳̘̫̜̭̣̯͙̞̗͎̬̣̱̗̖͇̹̩̣̼͇̬̱͍̟̘̼̳̰̺̺̘̞̞̘̣͉̩̤̥̻̜̩͇̱̞̙̮̘̺̪̬͖͍̜̗͈̲̠̘͙̻̜̣̭͎͍̟̭̬͈̼͇̝͎̼̯̠̘̩̹̝͔̼͍̞͎̟̝͚̹̹͙̻͇͈̟͈͇͍̪͎͚͙̩̟͙̙̬͕̹̖̯̪͈̲̟̣̘̻̹̤͉̭̠̟̲͚̙͇̭̰͔̟͚̮̳̖͉͕̜̤͓͕̙̦͖͙͈͇̺̺̠̺̤̩̙̣͗̒̒̊̈́̿̇̎́̇̑́͗͊́̾̀̈́̉̃̌͑̀́̅̔̆͆́̈́͛͐͊̀̌̈̅̈́̋̾̓͆̆̔̈́͂͗͂̔̎̾̈́̀͒̀̈́̄͆̋͋́̅͑́̈́͑͒̽͊͋͗̆̑̅͊̈̿̅͂̑̃̑̃͌͊̏̑̆̍̈̀͐͆͐̉̋̾͌́̏̑̓́͂͆͋͛͗̃͒̂͗͌͐̏̒͊̈̀̌̈̈͋͑͆̒̉̌̅̓̂̄͐̿̒̒̎̊͌̏̎͐̈́̒́̆͐̒́̔̓͑͑̓̽̔̂͌̊͆͒̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘͘͘͘͘͘͘̚̚͜͜͜͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͠͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅh̷̢̢̢̧̨̢̨̧̨̡̡̢̡̢̛̛̛̛̛̛͉͇̫̬̞̬̠̥͇͈̞̱̝͓̬̭̪̻̲̻̫͕̞̺̣̪̺̞̯̝͇̺̗̝̰͙̺͈̰̰̟̩͚͚̦̯̗͖̼͍̲̱̦͚͔̫͖͎̺̦͓͔͙̠͚̼͔̟͇͍̭͙͕̦͍̪̥̲̗͓̮̙̱͉̗̯̠̲̻͕͍͎̼̜̰̰̩̪̗̬̻̫̫̬̹͚̘̙͚̬̪͓̥̦̙̱̦̙̤̘͉̫͇̞̠̭̺̩͓̙͕̘̩̼̭̟̹̭̞̙͇̼̳̹̝͚̞̠̝̣̣̙͓̤̲̺̹̼͇̜̱͍̥̰͚͚͉̯̳͎̻̟̠͎̟̞̦̗̙̬̰̘̙́̒͌̃̉̈́̏̆̒̊̂̄́͒̎̏̿̊͑̑̆̄̈̑̆́̍̂̄̔̈́́̀̂̿̐̍̓͋̄͗̈̊̒̀̾͛̓̈́́̾̈́̀͑̆́̋̆͗̆͂͆̅̒̀̿̍̊̄͊͐̀͋̀̅̽̒̈́͊̊͛͗̈́̑̓̀̀̌͛́̒̇̓̓̂̀͑̎̈́̂͆̄̏̏̀́́̑͛̌̀̒̀͂͛̀͊̒̍̑̄͗̄̂̈́̈̀̄̇͋͌͆͌̋́̓̇͊̊̀̈́͊̂̂͗̾̃̿́̽̒͋͂̈́̅́̿̾̃̐͐̽͑͒̌̀̓̓̿̂̉̍̽́̔͆̀̎͛̾̅͂̑̏͛̈́̈́̓̀̇̉̀̊̌͂̽̋̔̈́͌̔͋͛̈́͛͋̍̏̈́͐̆̕̚̚͘̕͘̚͘͘̚̕̚͘͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠ͅͅą̵̧̢̨̨̨̡̨̧̛̛͚̹̹͇̙̞̮̻̻͉͙̳̹̪͙͉̱̗̱̩̫̪̱̙͙̟̟̗̰̰̹͍̟͎̬̺̜̻͓̯̲̗͔͙̙̘͕̯͓͚̱̞͚͙̘͙̠͎̲͎̩̳̪̭̹͓̹̰͎͇͕̹͈̫̞̪̝̼͉̖̩͔̦̰͖͚̥̖̰̭̲̘͚̼̠̩̫̺̦̫̩͚͎͉͔̺̖̣͖̖͈̝͇̣͈̤͎̪̳̩̠̘̪̮̼̫̮̯̞̤͉̝͕̳̫̦̺͉̩̯̰̂̓̅̆͊͒̑̎̀͐͂̇̐̾͌͑̅̌̀͌̅̉͋̽̊́̀͂͂͂̍̔̃̉̈́̆͂̄̐̈́̌̿͂̍͊̈́̊͋̊́̔͑̄̀͒̈́̍̅̽̀̆̾̀̑͛́̋̔̍͆̀́̓͒͆̀̉̀̉̆̓̎̒͒̉̈́͑̽̒́̀́̉͛̽͌̌̐̀̀̆̃̌̍͗́̎̿̿̽͒̚͘̚̕͘͘͘̚͘͘̚͘͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͠͠͠ͅͅͅͅͅͅl̵̨̡̢̧̧̡̢̡̨̡̧̢̨̡̨̡̡̡̢̨̛̛̤̤̠̲̮̗͍͕̳͕̙͍̟̤̬͖͙̝̙̲̯͕̼͖̥͙͖͈̜̭̼͍͚̯̠̲͙͕̭̺̰̣͇͖͖̼̥͉͎̣̼̞̭͍͇͚̠̫̺͇͇̰̣̼̝͉͖̱͎̣͖̜̼̲͓͎̬̜͓͚̜̣͙͙͕̮̪̬̪̥̩͕͓̙͖̼̯̗̞̠̻̮̖͓͙̞͈͍͎͔̥̩̥̘̙̰̻̣͈͙̺̯̠̮̝̜͓̮̪̦͈̲̰̫̲͉̠͕̤̬̗̗̩̦̝̲̩͎̰̯̪͔̣̻͉̬͈͔̟̖̞͖͍̗͖̮͍̜̤̮̮͚̰̗̞̗͕̙͕͕̝̟̜͉͔̟͖̳̼̮͎̭̘̠̫̼͙͈͉͕̪̞͍̮̩̘̪͍̝̫͍̫̻̬̣͇̤̻̞̮͙͚̩̭̙̼̱͇͖͓̪̫͖̤̠̠̠̜͓̺̤̝̬̥̩͊͗̓̄͂͂̊͊͒̒͒̍̏̏̈́̑̓̽̉͑̀͗̎̔̾͋̊̐̈́̄̈́̈́͒̒̇̋̃̿́͂̂͛̌̑͗̀͒̾͆̅̉̓͑̐͂͋̀̓̈́͛̓̎̉͆̈͑͊̂̑̈́͐̀̓́̽̑̏͊̓̍̒̍̋̈̋͆̈̽̉͌̔̓̈̅͒́͊̄͊͗͂͌͌̈́͛́̆̅̐̅̽̃́̂̂̀̈́͆̒͊̍̋̽͑͐̀́̑̈́͑̂̾̂̍̂̃̈̐̾̈͒̒̈̽̋͒͋́̀̇͒̈́͊͛̈́̈́͌̽̎̊̋̓́͂̋̓͑̈́̽̉̽̂̕͘̚̕̚͘̚̚̕̚̚̚̕͘͘̚̚̕͜͜͜͜͜͠͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠ͅͅͅͅl̶̡̡̡̨̡̡̢̡̧̨̨̧̧̨̧̧̧̡̨̢̡̧̧̢̛̛̛̛̲̤͔̝̺̜̝͓̫̫̮͇̣̲̲̻̠̩͈͈̥̞̣̘̖͎͍͉̺̼̱̫̫͈̟̹̳̺͕͚̥̱͈̤̩̹̻͉̹̫̯̘̘͈̙͉͍͎̪̭̝̳͖̖͙̬͖̳͎̦̺͖͍̗͔͕̦̖̥̼͕̤̖̫̟͚͖̮̬͚̣͚̙̱̪͇͖͔̼̱̮̰̗͚͎̻̲̗̼̯̲̬̖̤̹̥̪̦̹̪̩͖̮̥͙͈̻̱̖̺̮͓̳͚̰̹͎͍͚͈̟̟͕̰͍͖͇͔̤͍̠̖̮̥͈͈͖̜̭͔͔̖̺̜̼̣̗͈̘̜͙̅̇̽̅̀̊͗́͗̓̏̈́̈̈́͊̃̏͂̇̃̅͋̈́͗̆͗̃̋̉̋̎̔̑̓̓͋̾̾͐̎̆̓͊̏́̈̈́̌̄̍͑̈́̈́͌͋̉̐͊̈́̒͐͆͂̌̅̍̉̔̈́̑̊́͒̓̾̇́̆̈͂͌̃͊͗̊̓͆͌̎̇̐̓̉̅̉̌̑̾͆̑̍̃̉͒͋̍̏̈̾̏̃͋̾̅̒̆̇̒̈́̋̌͂̽̿̋͒̈́͒̐̈́͂̉͒̉͐̅̓̑̄̽́̎̇́͆̈͛͒͛̆̅͘̕̕̕͘̚̕̕̕͘̕̕͘̕̚͜͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅň̴̨̢̛̛̛͓̝͚̫̙͖̼̰͎̘̲̥̩̼̠͉̱͎͕̩̪̫̰̹̲̳̺͇̜̲̗̳͚͇̺͍̲̱̬̱̩̽̋̎͆̓̔́̋͗͗̒̊̽̄͛̾̈͊̐͊̂͐̇̊̓̍̉̾̽̍̐̑̅͆̃̈́͐͑́́̈́͆̾͊̀́͂̃̿͊̂̉̂̀̐́̾͗̐̍̈́̉̏͆͆̏͆͐̓̐́̒͌̿̐̉͌̈́̀͆̇͗͛̑̆́̔̍̋̂̄̕̚͘̚̚̕̕͝͝͝͝͝ơ̷̹͍̭͚͐̈́̒̂̆̒̈́̔͆͑͌͐͂͂́̀͋̑̎́̆̈́͋̈͋̔̿̇͂͛̈̇́͌̃̈́̋̉͛̌͊̉͑̃͂̀̽͂̏̀̉̌̓̅̑̌̅͐͑͌̇̂̍̈́̒͒̊͛̽̈́̀͆̅̆͗̿̌̈́̅͒̔̈́̔̊͌̏͌̄̈́̅̓̏̓̈́͋̌̀̊̆́̔̍͐͆̾͆̂̎̃̈́̓͊̈̂̈́̓̈̒͑͋̓̒́̾̀͊́͘͘͘̕͘̚̕̚͘͜͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝t̷̢̨̢̢̨̛̛̛̛̠̩̼͉͍̙̬͍̮̳̣̘̬̞̤͉̭͔̭̥͉̫̩̦̰̠̖͚̲̘͉̹͇͍͕̱̱̰͈̮̜͍̥͉͐͒̈͆̓̽̓͛͒͆̿͒̈́͑̉̿̎̽͋͋̾̎̐̈́͊̏̎̂͆̊̑̌̇͊̐̊̈́̽̒͒͑̍̀͆̇̍́̒́̀̄̎̿̆̽̊̈̓̎̌̀͂͆̏̇̊̑̉͐̓̀̑̄̄̅̌͊͒́͂̀̍́̑̏̓̑͛̽̍͗̾̓͂̓̀̀̄̀̎̊͑͗̌̅̈́͗͑͛̎̈́͒̓̽̿͑̐͗̔̂̄̓͋̽̐̃͊͛̑́̉͊̏̈̾͂̈̑̃͑̎̂̾̓͐̒͐͐́̎͒̋͂̀͒͘̕̚̚͘͘̕͜͝͝͠͝͝͝ͅb̶̛̛̩͉̓̉͒̔̈́̽̑̆̉͑̌̈́̇̐̈́̇̑̊͌̓͆͐̅͌̄͂̍͒̅́̈̓̒͆̋͗͐̒̃̾̏̇̈́̌̄͛̉̾̒̔̎̒̀̌̾̓̎̋̔̋̍̌̿̐̐̓̾̎̿͊͐͛͛̆̇̓̾́̈́̆̋͑̓́̐̏͊͐̄̓̅̍̇̐̈́̓͋̉͑̓̅̇̒̽̀̽́́̉͊̓̋̈́̄̿͋͒̃̀̐̈́́̏̈́͑̽̏͌͗͂̎̈́͑́̍͗̏͘̚͘̕̚̚͘̚̚̕͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝ę̷̨̢̡̧̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̧̧̡̡̨̛̛̛̛̫̗͙̻͈͙̠̣̹̲͉̞̥̝̯̣̜̳̗̗̣̣͚̣̤͔̤͎̩̳͉͕͕͉̠͔̣̞͔̱̯͕̝̪͙͔̗͈̻̞͍̭̞͓͉̥̞̝͇͉̣̥̻̘͍͍̪̳̣̪̣͓̻͈͖̦̙̰͎̻̻͈͚̥̲͖͓̖̳̯̠̻̰̪̾͗̌͐͗̇̌̂̿̓͗̓̽̐̃̀͐̀́̈́̈́̅̆̊̄̅̆͐̋̔͗̇̐̓͐͒̉̇̒͒̑́̌͑̇̌̃̾͆̃̒̊̾̑̎̍̄̆̌̏̒̊͛́͐̌̀̈́̅̍̈́̋̍̆̀̓̓̂̊͒́̒̽̋̊̐̓̏̅̀̀̅̊̑͐̎̀͒́̾̍͗̅͊̿̾͛͌̑́͒̓̿̋̌́̉́͐̅̈́͛̐̆̀̑̏̉̑͆͗̈́̄̅̓͗͐̅̔̓͐̏͒̅̐̈́̓͆̒̊̆͂͗̿̑͐̇̏̅̈́̅̾̀̔͌̒̓͛͊̄̈̃̓̆͆̐̑̂͊̈́̂̅̇̀́̅̈̕͘̚̚͘̕̚͘̕͘͘̚̚̚͜͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅņ̵̧̧̧̧̨̨̧̨̨̢̡̡̧̨̡̧̧̰͓͎̝̙̘̲̠̺̫͖̣̜͍̹̹̟͙͎̪͎̗͕̼͚͇̥̺͓̝̲̯̦̟͇̫̲̺͖͓̦̥̲̲̯̹̘̠̪͍̙͕͍͇̯͉͚͍̦̗͚̯̬̠̻̰͍͈͉͍̣̼̥͈̖͔̼̗̱̲̺̣̟͓̙̜̞̻̩̫̗̼̞̖̥͉̲̥̣̺̻͔̗̜̫̭͙͍̯͈̗̺̗̩̬̘͕̭͖̯̖̮̟̣̮͍͓̮͉̫̖̟̗͍͍̪͍͖͎͚̯̠̱̫̰̜͍̜̝̲͎͚̤̼̼̰͈̩̜̦̩̙̮͕͙̱͖͔̬̯̣̘͈͖̝͙̹̮̠̻͎̣̳̦̻͍͎̤͚̣̮̻̤͎̞̲̤͇̥̖̜͇̘̣̤͈̿͆̔̓͜͜͜͠ͅͅa̵̧̢̢̢̨̢̢̨̨̢̡̳͓̲̠̺̘̲̟̺̯͓̰̻͉̯͓̣̠̰̪͉͙͔̝̹̱͖̣̱̖̗̙̹̣̺̜͈̱̗̩͔̫̭̤̫͚̖̺͓͕̠͙̦̻͙̣̼̞̩̣͔̜͖͇̤͈̘͔̻̰̱̘̗̤̣̤͕̼͔͖̤̖͚̬̪͇͙͇͇̟̳̺̙̺͕͓͎̗̺͙̯̗͇̝̳̰͓̮̮̳̥̩̩̣̘̳̖̖̮̞̺̭͚͙̫̰̳̖̹̣̩̺͚̮̪̱̮̫͕̰̥̺͈̻̙̙̠͎͔͍̱̜̱̼̬̣͇͍̜̠̗̻͙̥̼̣̲̝͎̤͍̠͔̩̪͇̟͚̥̤̥͖̳̮̗̤̤̯͔͚̮̝͙̺̣̞̯͖̥̜̼̺̗̖̟͍̰̳̲̠̬̣̤͈̩̠̥̙̫̰̻͍̩͒̀͊̔̿̓̔̅͛̐͂̓͛̽͑̽̉̐͒̅̽͛̊́̎̈́̄̄̈̀̋̉͊̎̋͌͐̍̄̊́̊́̈̒̈́̽̃̊̆̅͂͗͂͐̌̀͌̈́̏̐͆̎̀͋̽̓̋̃͆̃̉̈́͘̕̕̕͜͜͜͜͝͠͝͠ͅͅͅͅm̵̡̧̢̨̨̡̢̧̢̨̡̡̢̢̧̨̡̧̨̛̛̛̛̛͖̥̣̘͍̪͍̬͈̮̲͈̞̯͖͔̰͖̱̜̙̩̮͙̬͚̤͓̪̜̲̱͖̣͎͖̪̦͎̤͎͉̹̙̳̩͚̯̭̬͙̘̻̹͓͙͓̫͚͇͇̳̺̥̯͉͖̜̜̻̝̲̖̬̻͉̠̟͉̭̻͉̯̘̣͎̤̫̙͓̠̟̗̝̣̥̭̜͉͖͎̯͙̩̯͚͎̜̩͈̰̥̱͇̗̫̼͎͇̣͔̜̯̟̖͍̺͈̼̙̥̩̱̯̠̙̫̣̯̥̝̻͖̱̙̘̫̝̹̘̰͔͖̝̩̥̩̘̱̈́̿̉͋̈̓̉͂͆̂͛̅̐͑̉̂̾̂̀̄̓͌̓̓̔̀͒̀͗̽̄͌̿̾̒̑͂̿͗̇̅̈́̏̓̽͊̈́̏͛̂̈́̔̿̏̀͂̇̃͌̈̊̇̃̄̍̄̐̂͒̆̀͋̍͑̐̋̌̉̔̋̋͂̎͑̓̓̇̀̽̈͒͐͊̿͋̈́̉̍̀̋͛̃̇̍̓͗̍̆̀̅͒͑̌̇͗̆̑͐̈́̋̅̍͛͆̔̉̑͂̍́̽̆̀̆̅̀̔̂̂̍̓̆̅̓̑̍͂̿̌̽̋̆̀́̽͑͘̚̕͘̕̚̕͘͘̕̚̚͘͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͝͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅe̴̛̛̛̛̛̛̹̹̻̳̳̖̤͈̥͙̯̲̱͊̈́̇͋̾̔͒͒̋̓̅̃̾̑̉̓̋̈́͐͌̽͆̌̾́̆͌̈̊̑͗̃̿͂̔̐́̐̽̇͐̃͒͛̽͌́̑̿́́͆̆̉̂̉̌̈́͋̒͐̅͋̂͊̋̃̍̍̾̉̈́̿͑̍̐̾̓̍̅̋̈́̅̏̓̀̉̋̀͂̔͆͂́̃̓̾̏̏̐͋͐̈́͛́̒̇͑̔̀͊͒̅̋̿̀̈́̀̌͒́̆͛͆́̏̔̓͒͆̉̑͂̓͂̊́̇͆͆̈́͒̌͐̀̌̈́̔̆͐̔̀̀̇̆̍̄̇͑̈̂̅̾̂̏̃̇̎̓̑̾́͑̓͊͂̄̋̈̀̌̈́̀̍́̉́͒̒̋͌͋̈́̄̔̐̈͐̂̽͋̇̾̇̌͂̾̽͂́͐̚̚̕̚͘̕̕͘͘͘͘͘͘̚͜͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͠͝͝ͅd̶̛̛̼̺̜͍̺̐̆͂͐̆̓͆̈́͗́͌̀̌̔̽̾̆̆͂͐̽̊̊͗̃̊̑͗̋͆̌͒̓̓͐̐̍͂̔͛̄͗͒̃̇̽̆̓͗͋̇́͊̉̉̆̐̎̍̎͂͋̎̏̏̐̈́͑͒̿̿͒̃̒͗̈́̉͋̅̓̄͋̀̇̐̊̈̿̂́̏̊̄̿̈́̔̈́̒́̇̂̈́̈́̈̂̈́͒̀̾̏̒͒̊͗͆̋̈́̇͗̈́̂͛̈̈́͂̔̔͐̈́̆̿̐͗͆́̓͗̒̅̔́̏͐̆̑͗̒͛͗̆̎͋̆̑͑̇̄̉͌̃̓̿͗̔̆̇̈͗̃̾͒͊̿̐̊̉͂́̋̅̈́͒͂̈́̌̂̌́̌͋̌̀̾̈́́͒̀͊͛͊̄̐͊̀́̏̿̈̏̃̇̏̇̐̽̊̆̂͋͗͛́̃͐̑̍̈́͛͗̇̚̚͘̕͘͘͘̚͘͘̕̚̚͘͘͘̕͘͘̕͘̕̚͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠.


----------



## MFB

I was just surprised it got past the filter the first time


----------



## Vyn

Also worth noting that MAB and Rusty have all left within the last couple of years as well. Karl gets lessons off of Rusty, wouldn't be surprised if down the track Karl went to Ormsby (which is where Rusty is at the moment).


----------



## Zado

Randy said:


> Dave Mustaine Guitars, Inc.


Safest bet by far.


----------



## manu80

Would have just waited for dean to release a black/gold karl Sanders instead of that shitty graphic before karl leaves lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Vyn said:


> Also worth noting that MAB and Rusty have all left within the last couple of years as well. Karl gets lessons off of Rusty, wouldn't be surprised if down the track Karl went to Ormsby (which is where Rusty is at the moment).



The shocking thing is their MAB left Dean for one of those super budget brands that looks like it's competing with Monoprice. 

Also I can see Ormsby working with Karl and making a new version of his old KXK harpoon guitar.


----------



## Mathemagician

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The shocking thing is their MAB left Dean for one of those super budget brands that looks like it's competing with Monoprice.
> 
> Also I can see Ormsby working with Karl and making a new version of his old KXK harpoon guitar.



Not super shocking for MAB seeing as he either likely has an ownership stake or a much higher per-unit cut of the profits. And he’s a bigger name than the brand so he can control his sales goals.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> Not super shocking for MAB seeing as he either likely has an ownership stake or a much higher per-unit cut of the profits. And he’s a bigger name than the brand so he can control his sales goals.



This.

The dude is pushing 65, he's probably setting himself up for something of a retirement vs. hunting for fancy guitars, especially in this state of the world.


----------



## nightflameauto

If Dave Mustaine starts up his own guitar brand, how long before we see the headline, "Dave Mustaine leaves Dave Mustaine Concepts/Guitars?"


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

nightflameauto said:


> If Dave Mustaine starts up his own guitar brand, how long before we see the headline, "Dave Mustaine leaves Dave Mustaine Concepts/Guitars?"


Or, he gets fired from the company, then he gets replaced as CEO by Kirk Hammet, who then takes the company into uncharted success.


----------



## sirbuh

MaxOfMetal said:


> This.
> 
> The dude is pushing 65, he's probably setting himself up for something of a retirement vs. hunting for fancy guitars, especially in this state of the world.



MAB mentioned having issue with the current mgmt team at Dean, multiple times.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sirbuh said:


> MAB mentioned having issue with the current mgmt team at Dean, multiple times.



I'm sure it was a bit of a rude awakening going from Dean Z, who ran the company into the ground multiple times, to Armadillo, who seems to like running it like a guitar company.


----------



## groverj3

I've been kind of out of the loop with who's endorsing what these days. The exodus of players from Dean screams that their management isn't giving out the cushiest of deals anymore like when they were giving all the endorsees tons of free stuff.

I can see Mustaine going to Gibson/Kramer but having a personal brand that's a subsidiary and only makes his own signature model.

Can't see him going back to Jackson, as he's probably still mad that FMIC ended up buying it. However, stranger things have happened.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> FTFY


----------



## SDMFVan

This is from some sort of livestream or something that Cesar from Gibson did recently. Look at the guitar all the way to the right...


----------



## eaeolian

possumkiller said:


> Jackson should sue them.


That would be so far up the awesome scale I wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## eaeolian

Church2224 said:


> You know what is funny about this?
> 
> Chris Canella is the product manager/ artist relations guy at Dean. Chris was at Jackson and since he left, Jackson got a bunch of artists and their product line up has gotten much better. Then he went to ESP and ESP had a few artists leave and as I remember their product lineup for a while is not the best, ok but it could have been better, then he left ESP and now ESP is gaining artists and since he left, ESP's product line up has been killing it. And now he is at Dean and artists are leaving, big Dean artists too....
> 
> I have a feeling Chris Canella is the common theme here. It could just be a hunch but this is what I notice.



I got on fine with Chris when he was at Jackson, and a lot of the Jackson crew jumped ship with him and went to ESP (including Mille  ). So probably not.


----------



## StevenC

I think people are ruling out Jackson for the wrong reasons. Dave seems to hold a lot fewer grudges these days and has chilled out on basically everything considerably. There's also a quote from him around the time of the Broderick Ibanez/Jackson kerfuffle saying he was pushing Chris to move to a more serious brand like "Jackson or Dean".

Not that I'm expecting it to be Jackson, but I don't think I'd rule out a return. He did that Metallica reunion a few years ago, after all.


----------



## eaeolian

StevenC said:


> I think people are ruling out Jackson for the wrong reasons. Dave seems to hold a lot fewer grudges these days and has chilled out on basically everything considerably. There's also a quote from him around the time of the Broderick Ibanez/Jackson kerfuffle saying he was pushing Chris to move to a more serious brand like "Jackson or Dean".
> 
> Not that I'm expecting it to be Jackson, but I don't think I'd rule out a return. He did that Metallica reunion a few years ago, after all.



I'm not sure FMIC would play ball with what he wants, but it's possible.


----------



## groverj3

eaeolian said:


> That would be so far up the awesome scale I wouldn't even know where to start.


The next theater in the proxy war between Gibson and Fender... Jackson v Kramer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

groverj3 said:


> I've been kind of out of the loop with who's endorsing what these days. The exodus of players from Dean screams that their management isn't giving out the cushiest of deals anymore like when they were giving all the endorsees tons of free stuff.
> 
> I can see Mustaine going to Gibson/Kramer but having a personal brand that's a subsidiary and only makes his own signature model.
> 
> Can't see him going back to Jackson, as he's probably still mad that FMIC ended up buying it. However, stranger things have happened.



I thought it was pretty much an open secret that MegaDave has wanted back at Jackson for some time, they just haven't been willing to give in to what I'm sure are absolutely bonkers demands.


----------



## possumkiller

I mean, idrgaf about Megadeath, Mustaine, or Jackson really. However, he just doesn't look right without a real Jackson KV in his hands. That is his natural state. Things will never be right until he returns to his natural state.


----------



## Edika

There are few players that have been connected with a type of guitar and company as much as Dave has with the Jackson KV. I mean he's been with Dean for how many years and ESP before that but the moment I see a Jackson KV Holy Wars start playing in my mind!


----------



## manu80

whatever. Buy a KV2, put SH2/SH4, you're set 
Can't we start seeing some 2021 stuff already ? jackson dean gibson epiphone ? where are you ?


----------



## Mathemagician

Speaking of Dean, anyone follow Dean Zelinsky guitars on Instagram? They are throwing out some cool looking stuff in recent years. But I don’t know the history behind the people & brands.


----------



## Mathemagician

manu80 said:


> whatever. Buy a KV2, put SH2/SH4, you're set
> Can't we start seeing some 2021 stuff already ? jackson dean gibson epiphone ? where are you ?



If ESP’s email saying “more to come in mid January” is anything to go by I’d bet many brands are waiting to leak/drop news right as Digi-NAMM is winding up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> Speaking of Dean, anyone follow Dean Zelinsky guitars on Instagram? They are throwing out some cool looking stuff in recent years. But I don’t know the history behind the people & brands.



You mean those goofy textured necks? He's been trying it since the DBZ days. 

I think everything is made in China now, and then assembled stateside.


----------



## StevenC

manu80 said:


> whatever. Buy a KV2, put SH2/SH4, you're set
> Can't we start seeing some 2021 stuff already ? jackson dean gibson epiphone ? where are you ?


Buy a KV2 and pay someone to remove the Floyd because Jackson don't offer that as an option, then put in SH2/SH4, and you're set.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> Buy a KV2 and pay someone to remove the Floyd because Jackson don't offer that as an option, then put in SH2/SH4, and you're set.



The KV2 can come non-Floyd, it's the DK1 that's stuck with a trem.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> The KV2 can come non-Floyd, it's the DK1 that's stuck with a trem.


Huh! That's news to me. Hadn't noticed that update to the order form. You can even get a fixed bridge Kelly again.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

As the resident BC Rich fanboy I would love to see Dave sign with them. I know they've been having distribution problems but their shit is selling insanely fast and with their Indonesian line coming out and the Japan line soon to be announced I think he could make some serious bank out there. They need artists rn since I don't think Chris Kael is gonna be selling basses. A legacy Bich with Dave's name on it would probably make so much money they couldn't keep up with production.

I can also for sure see Gibson. They wouldn't put it under Kramer I don't think, the Gibson name has been so profitable this year alone from all I've been seeing and I could totally see a relic V selling insanely well too. He's been carrying Dean for so long and is such a big name it could be almost an Adam Jones situation, which Gibson has been pushing hard this year. Between the Tony Iommi, Jimi Hendrix, and Adam Jones stuff they've been allegedly cashing in to pay off their debt from their sub companies.


----------



## Mathemagician

MaxOfMetal said:


> You mean those goofy textured necks? He's been trying it since the DBZ days.
> 
> I think everything is made in China now, and then assembled stateside.



Nah I mean more that LP shape with the raise “Figure 8” shape due to the way it’s cut. It’s a neat-looking LP, imo. I can’t imagine the Z-glide being any different than a matte finish. If it doesn’t tessellate my thumb it ain’t for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SDMFVan said:


> This is from some sort of livestream or something that Cesar from Gibson did recently. Look at the guitar all the way to the right...
> 
> View attachment 88345



Oh yeah that's definitely a Kramer.


----------



## BenjaminW

SDMFVan said:


> This is from some sort of livestream or something that Cesar from Gibson did recently. Look at the guitar all the way to the right...
> 
> View attachment 88345


I wonder how Gibson is gonna deal with Jackson given that the guitar in the background and a King V and almost identical. Then again, Gibson is the one who created the Flying V shape.

It actually would be kinda cool to see Dave play a Gibson Flying V.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BenjaminW said:


> I wonder how Gibson is gonna deal with Jackson given that the guitar in the background and a King V and almost identical.



Nothing. Nothing will happen. 

The only thing that FMIC tends to own is the outlines to the headstocks, and decades of lax enforcement means that they don't quite have a claim. This isn't a small builder, Gibson would have the resources to follow through with a legal challenge.

Jackson doesn't just own pointy Vs, and even if they sort of do, there's always a chance a judge won't quite see it that way.


----------



## Vyn

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nothing. Nothing will happen.
> 
> The only thing that FMIC tends to own is the outlines to the headstocks, and decades of lax enforcement means that they don't quite have a claim. This isn't a small builder, Gibson would have the resources to follow through with a legal challenge.
> 
> Jackson doesn't just own pointy Vs, and even if they sort of do, there's always a chance a judge won't quite see it that way.



Didn't FMIC go after ESP and forced them to change the shape of the Alexi V's for the international market? The Japanese ones are identical dimensions to a Rhoads where as the international ones are larger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also IIRC Jackson never did anything about the ESP DV/V shape, even though it's practically a Double Rhoads.


----------



## StevenC

And they never did anything about the VMNT even though it was a King V.


----------



## Church2224

eaeolian said:


> I got on fine with Chris when he was at Jackson, and a lot of the Jackson crew jumped ship with him and went to ESP (including Mille  ). So probably not.



Gotcha well if he is good at his job and artist go with him, then he definitely is not a problem. Just things I saw in my own line of work and thought some things paralleled them. 

So what exactly is going on over there at Dean? I have not heard much that has gone on over there recently but I have been out of the guitar loop for a second.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

StevenC said:


> And they never did anything about the VMNT even though it was a King V.



It has a bevel and an extra spike. It's different enough.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Church2224 said:


> Gotcha well if he is good at his job and artist go with him, then he definitely is not a problem. Just things I saw in my own line of work and thought some things paralleled them.
> 
> So what exactly is going on over there at Dean? I have not heard much that has gone on over there recently but I have been out of the guitar loop for a second.



It does seem like theyre trying to distance themself from the constant signature graphics and constant Dimebag models of yesteryear and focusing on improving/expanding their core lineup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Vyn said:


> Didn't FMIC go after ESP and forced them to change the shape of the Alexi V's for the international market? The Japanese ones are identical dimensions to a Rhoads where as the international ones are larger.



I wouldn't say a strongly worded letter is "going after". The Japanese firms are especially averse to going to [American] court, they all remember the 80's.

There are just things not worth fighting for on the off chance a septuagearian judge doesn't care about random guitar bullshit and you now have to complete discontinue a whole line and possibly pay out. 



Church2224 said:


> Gotcha well if he is good at his job and artist go with him, then he definitely is not a problem. Just things I saw in my own line of work and thought some things paralleled them.
> 
> So what exactly is going on over there at Dean? I have not heard much that has gone on over there recently but I have been out of the guitar loop for a second.



Since 2012 Armadillo has owned and run the Dean brand. Under DZ they were hemorrhaging money, so they've been restructuring thier lineup for less fluff and a smaller core of production guitars while focusing on the custom shop.


----------



## groverj3

I believe Jackson sued ESP over their headstock many moons ago. That's more distinctive though. I highly doubt anyone is suing over a body shape, unless it's Gibson. All Gibson wold need to do is make the V angle even slightly different to avoid it, I believe.

Though it would be hilarious for Jackson to do it after Gibson sued them back in the day to stop them from doing explorers, I believe.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Didn’t Dave use a Kahler trem on his Jackson at one point?


----------



## groverj3

soul_lip_mike said:


> Didn’t Dave use a Kahler trem on his Jackson at one point?


A Kahler fixed bridge, but yeah.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

He can go wherever he wants, th eimportant thing is that he doesn't drag Kiko from where he is.
Besides the big names (Satch and Vai), Kiko is the only one having a good metal-strat-ish at Ibby
(Paul Waggoner too, but it's technically an S and he's not as big as Kiko)


----------



## Rotatous

My bet is on Kramer, like many of you have mentioned.


----------



## Edika

A Kramer would make more sense than a Gibson. Aside from being with Jackson, ESP has mid tier and high tier models and Dean had all three tier models so fans could get their hands on his sig without paying a lot of coin. I mean those who would buy the high end models would still do that but he tapped a lot more buyers with the other tiers.
While Gibson does have made in USA guitars that are quite cheap compared to other companies, I don't think they can do Dave's signs on a budget, the profit margins would be too low. Plus I think his guitars have had poly finishes mainly and not nitro.

Kramer can do low and mid tier guitars that will have Dave's specs, have more modern specs and construction and give him more profit per sale. For US made ones not sure what they'll do but we'll see.


----------



## possumkiller

Weren't kramers made by esp anyway?


----------



## possumkiller

Vyn said:


> The Japanese ones are identical dimensions to a Rhoads


Nope. Try getting one to fit in a jackson case. The whole body is larger than a RR and has a cutaway on the treble side for upper fret access. The USA version took their already bigger body and lengthened the lower wing slightly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> A Kramer would make more sense than a Gibson. Aside from being with Jackson, ESP has mid tier and high tier models and Dean had all three tier models so fans could get their hands on his sig without paying a lot of coin. I mean those who would buy the high end models would still do that but he tapped a lot more buyers with the other tiers.
> While Gibson does have made in USA guitars that are quite cheap compared to other companies, I don't think they can do Dave's signs on a budget, the profit margins would be too low. Plus I think his guitars have had poly finishes mainly and not nitro.
> 
> Kramer can do low and mid tier guitars that will have Dave's specs, have more modern specs and construction and give him more profit per sale. For US made ones not sure what they'll do but we'll see.



Epiphone exists. 



possumkiller said:


> Weren't kramers made by esp anyway?



Many were. Depends on the model and year. 

Usually ESP just made the parts and they were assembled in the US. Pensa-Suhr started that way too.


----------



## Edika

MaxOfMetal said:


> Epiphone exists.



Epiphone? What is that?


----------



## Church2224

Epiphone: Exists

Dave Mustaine: It's free real estate.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> The KV2 can come non-Floyd, it's the DK1 that's stuck with a trem.


Yeah but you can't get it with the kahler non-trem bridge he used back then. I'd buy that one just for fanboyism reasons.


----------



## Jammer

Maybe he will get a signature Mitchell guitar. Guitar Center needs more turds to hang on their walls.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Many were. Depends on the model and year.
> 
> Usually ESP just made the parts and they were assembled in the US. Pensa-Suhr started that way too.



LaSiDo made parts for them, too. Some were actually built in the Jersey factory, though by '86 or so most of the parts are ESP, IIRC.


----------



## MFB

I forgot Karl was still with Dean, but then again Dean doesn't seem to go out of their way to advertise their products or their endorsees so it's not really surprising. Aside from him I can't think of anyone worthwhile still on their roster after all the other guys have jumped ship.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Everyone saying that Mustaine's guitars would be too expensive if they were Gibson. 

You do realise most of his his deans weren't exactly cheap. You had one super cheapo at 349, two guitars at 1.2k and the rest were between 3-5k. 

If it werent for the ugly as sin headstock and inlays this guitar would be so dope: 

https://www.deanguitars.com/product?id=usavmntgrail


----------



## Zhysick

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Everyone saying that Mustaine's guitars would be too expensive if they were Gibson.
> 
> You do realise most of his his deans weren't exactly cheap. You had one super cheapo at 349, two guitars at 1.2k and the rest were between 3-5k.
> 
> If it werent for the ugly as sin headstock and inlays this guitar would be so dope:
> 
> https://www.deanguitars.com/product?id=usavmntgrail



You meant this

https://www.deanguitars.com/product?id=usastradivmntltdvb


----------



## ArtDecade

MFB said:


> I forgot Karl was still with Dean, but then again Dean doesn't seem to go out of their way to advertise their products or their endorsees so it's not really surprising. Aside from him I can't think of anyone worthwhile still on their roster after all the other guys have jumped ship.



To be fair, Michael Schenker is one of the most important guitarists alive, so there is that.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Zhysick said:


> You meant this
> 
> https://www.deanguitars.com/product?id=usastradivmntltdvb




Also an absolutely beautiful guitar with the exception of headstock and inlays.


----------



## failsafe

I wouldn’t be surprised if Dave goes to Gibson for a couple of reasons:

1. Gibson has the $$ and production capacity. 

2. A big FU to Hetfield.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

failsafe said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if Dave goes to Gibson for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1. Gibson has the $$ and production capacity.
> 
> 2. A big FU to Hetfield.



How would it be a big FU to Hetfield? Also those two have patched things up in recent years. Dave is a much less bitter guy now than he has previously been.


----------



## manu80

Jaymz plays on esp and can do whatever he wants and play gibson so i don’t see the point. And i think medias like to pump up the stories/feud too
He’s a big mouth , still, but thats what makes his strength too.


----------



## failsafe

Hetfield and Gibson had a big falling out with the Iron Cross sig, supposedly. Dave getting his sig would mean (in Dave’s mind) getting the upper hand in that regard.


----------



## Damon67

Whoever will pay the most


----------



## Ataraxia2320

failsafe said:


> Hetfield and Gibson had a big falling out with the Iron Cross sig, supposedly. Dave getting his sig would mean (in Dave’s mind) getting the upper hand in that regard.



Oh I had never heard about that. Interesting.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

How is Kramer doing, anyway? 

I've been following GKG on and off since about 2005, whenever Gary Kramer split from his namesake. I realise they're separate companies. I think at that time, Kramer proper was sold to Gibson. Looking at Kramer's website now, I guess it...exists? Aside from looking rather dated, there's no artists page and, of the 12 guitars they have spread across two product lines, none are priced above $1200 or list a place of manufacture. I assume Kramer is now import-only and not very well supported by Gibson. 

Looking at Charvel's resurgence, it makes me think what Gibson is doing with Kramer is a waste. Unless that is their thinking, too, and Mustaine's signing would be the thin end of the wedge to reboot the company.


----------



## ArtDecade

Kramer The 84 is a killer, killer guitar. I have no idea how well they are selling, but I am guessing that they probably sold quite a few after we lost Eddie. The Kramer reissues that I have noodled with have all been solid instruments. All the Kramers are imports and I think the one I played most recently was Korean or Indonesian.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

ArtDecade said:


> Kramer The 84 is a killer, killer guitar. I have no idea how well they are selling, but I am guessing that they probably sold quite a few after we lost Eddie. The Kramer reissues that I have noodled with have all been solid instruments. All the Kramers are imports and I think the one I played most recently was Korean or Indonesian.



I didnt even know Kramer were still releasing guitars, so there is that. 

Also one of their V shapes is like a proto ESP Vulture. Which came first?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kramer had a pretty big resurgence recently. There's been a bit more focus on the brand from the higher-ups, and I imagine trying to get Mustaine on the brand is a way to both make the brand seem more legit AND possibly test a new line of USA stuff?


----------



## manu80

Still waiting for that snake Sabo skid row model to show up one year later....the one with the flame too...


----------



## Zado

I remember Satchel leaving Kramer due to complain about guitars and their distribution, so they're likely trying to relaunch the brand, maybe fixing such issues as well?


----------



## efiltsohg

Sermo Lupi said:


> How is Kramer doing, anyway?
> 
> I've been following GKG on and off since about 2005, whenever Gary Kramer split from his namesake. I realise they're separate companies. I think at that time, Kramer proper was sold to Gibson. Looking at Kramer's website now, I guess it...exists? Aside from looking rather dated, there's no artists page and, of the 12 guitars they have spread across two product lines, none are priced above $1200 or list a place of manufacture. I assume Kramer is now import-only and not very well supported by Gibson.
> 
> Looking at Charvel's resurgence, it makes me think what Gibson is doing with Kramer is a waste. Unless that is their thinking, too, and Mustaine's signing would be the thin end of the wedge to reboot the company.



it was making some decent stuff when they half-revived it a few years ago (I got a new 2019 MIK Kramer for like 800 CAD) but they just moved all production to the epiphone plant in china


----------



## ArtDecade

efiltsohg said:


> it was making some decent stuff when they half-revived it a few years ago (I got a new 2019 MIK Kramer for like 800 CAD) but they just moved all production to the epiphone plant in china



All production? I haven't seen a single Chinese-made Kramer - except for the handful they make that are about 150 bucks to begin with. Citation?


----------



## efiltsohg

ArtDecade said:


> All production? I haven't seen a single Chinese-made Kramer - except for the handful they make that are about 150 bucks to begin with. Citation?



Kramer rep said so at Namm 2019


----------



## MaxOfMetal

efiltsohg said:


> Kramer rep said so at Namm 2019



They must not have executed on that yet. All the late 2020 builds I've seen have still been Indonesia, at least everything over $500. The Focus and non-locking Barettas have always been MIC.


----------



## efiltsohg

likely you're right

indo is still a step down


----------



## MaxOfMetal

efiltsohg said:


> likely you're right
> 
> indo is still a step down



They've been pretty solid though, for the price. Absolute quantum leap over the old Music Yo stuff. 

They're basically Charvel Lite right now.


----------



## VMNT

Ataraxia2320 said:


> It has a bevel and an extra spike. It's different enough.


The body is also larger and a bit thicker than a KV


----------



## Zhysick

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've been pretty solid though, for the price. Absolute quantum leap over the old Music Yo stuff.
> 
> They're basically Charvel Lite right now.



And all of them are using the R2 nut so narrow nut/string distance... YES!


----------



## OmegaSlayer




----------



## manu80

can't see your pic Omegaslayer. Is that a tease of the guitar? We will never know..


----------



## Alex79

Damon67 said:


> Whoever will pay the most



It will largely be based on financial considerations, no doubt.
Mustaine is not the kind of guy who is "in love" with his gear; he regularly sells off all the stuff he no longer needs, for monetary gains. It is obvious that his guitars are only tools for him that can be turned into financial gain when they are no longer needed.

TBH that is kind of a reasonable and healthy way to view your gear.


----------



## manu80

I guess that leaving dean should have been official already last year as we were already talking about that here
and he also had no new models with new graphic whatshowever this year at all...
Hope they'll anounce it soon


----------



## VMNT

I really don't think that the silver V in the leaked photos will be the new Mustaine Signature. It's much too close to the KV1/VMNT minus the quality (sorry Gibson!). Most likely it was something that Gibson committed in order to start the conversation.
That said, it would be cool to see a classic Flying V Mustaine style a la Y2KV.
Always thought that the 50th Anniversary Gibson Flying V had Mustaine written all over it. It's like the KV1 had a baby with a Flying V. Sadly not even close to the Jackson models when it comes to quality or feel. My two cents.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

VMNT said:


> I really don't think that the silver V in the leaked photos will be the new Mustaine Signature. It's much too close to the KV1/VMNT minus the quality (sorry Gibson!). Most likely it was something that Gibson committed in order to start the conversation.
> That said, it would be cool to see a classic Flying V Mustaine style a la Y2KV.
> Always thought that the 50th Anniversary Gibson Flying V had Mustaine written all over it. It's like the KV1 had a baby with a Flying V. Sadly not even close to the Jackson models when it comes to quality or feel. My two cents.



The 50th aniversary V in a colour that doesnt butcher the shape (I.E. not a burst that goes black around the edges) would be pretty cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> I really don't think that the silver V in the leaked photos will be the new Mustaine Signature. It's much too close to the KV1/VMNT minus the quality (sorry Gibson!). Most likely it was something that Gibson committed in order to start the conversation.


That's what I was thinking for a time too. Gibson knew/speculated that Mustaines contract was up soon, so they sent him a prototype V to test drive. They're trying to revive Kramer, so adding him to the roster would add a lot more legitimacy than some old washed up hair metal dude


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's what I was thinking for a time too. Gibson knew/speculated that Mustaines contract was up soon, so they sent him a prototype V to test drive. They're trying to revive Kramer, so adding him to the roster would add a lot more legitimacy than some old washed up hair metal dude


Yeah. Some washed up old ex-metallica 80s thrash frontman of a band with a revolving door roster that moves from brand to brand is the way to go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Yeah. Some washed up old ex-metallica 80s thrash frontman of a band with a revolving door roster that moves from brand to brand is the way to go.



We all give Mustaine shit but he sells records and has more of a reputation than Snake Sabo. 
And Megadeth still has a maaasssive die hard fanbase.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

possumkiller said:


> Yeah. Some washed up old ex-metallica 80s thrash frontman of a band with a revolving door roster that moves from brand to brand is the way to go.



Megadeth still sell more records than 99% of heavy bands out there. They also get a LOT of radioplay. 

They are definitely mega relevant.


----------



## Spicypickles

Also, pretty sure he owns rights to the shape or something similar. That’s why it’s always the same brand to brand, the only thing that really changes is the headstock. There are small stylistic changes between the models obviously, but no matter where he goes, it’ll be a sharp KV/VII/VMNT.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spicypickles said:


> Also, pretty sure he owns rights to the shape or something similar. That’s why it’s always the same brand to brand, the only thing that really changes is the headstock. There are small stylistic changes between the models obviously, but no matter where he goes, it’ll be a sharp KV/VII/VMNT.



I don't think he owns the shape. When he left ESP, the DV8 became the V-II without any changes or tweaks.


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea that’s why I mentioned “something similar”. I recall there being something involved with his ability to move the same shape around to all these companies without an issue. I don’t know for sure, I just remember a comment long ago that was probably wrong


----------



## D-EJ915

The shape that mustaine took from Jackson was the y2kv


----------



## StevenC

I thought the DV8/V-II was a different shape than the King V, and the VMNT was closer? Like bigger and wider, feel like I definitely remember Mustaine saying they were different shapes somewhere, but can't find any comparisons and can't be bother find a protractor.


----------



## Spicypickles

I thought his Jackson sig was between a KV and a double rhoads. I’m wrong, just carry on guys.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> I thought the DV8/V-II was a different shape than the King V, and the VMNT was closer? Like bigger and wider, feel like I definitely remember Mustaine saying they were different shapes somewhere, but can't find any comparisons and can't be bother find a protractor.



The DV8/VII is a Double Rhoads with some tweaks.


----------



## VMNT

Spicypickles said:


> I thought his Jackson sig was between a KV and a double rhoads. I’m wrong, just carry on guys.



KV1 is a KV. DV8 is a double RR. VMNT is between the two but a tiny bit closer to a KV.


----------



## VMNT

D-EJ915 said:


> The shape that mustaine took from Jackson was the y2kv



That's right although I'm not sure it is as simple as he puts it. Years and years ago he was talking about re-releasing the Y2KV with Dean but it has never materialized.

Also, there is a very recent video of him playing something that looks like a Dean version of the Axxion so we might be seeing that abomination again!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

VMNT said:


> That's right although I'm not sure it is as simple as he puts it. Years and years ago he was talking about re-releasing the Y2KV with Dean but it has never materialized.
> 
> Also, there is a very recent video of him playing something that looks like a Dean remake of the Axxion so we might be seeing that abomination again!



Any link to the vid. I'd be interested in lurking at it.


----------



## VMNT

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Any link to the vid. I'd be interested in lurking at it.



https://www.guitarworld.com/news/da...the-beatles-come-together-while-in-quarantine


----------



## StevenC

Doubleneck KV
Doubleneck VMNT
KV
VMNT
Y2KV
Zero
Doubleneck DV8
DV8
Axxion


----------



## Ataraxia2320

VMNT said:


> https://www.guitarworld.com/news/da...the-beatles-come-together-while-in-quarantine



Oh dang, I never noticed it was a dean before, I assumed it was an ESP but I see the inlays now. I guess he really likes that shape huh? 

I really hope it doesn't make a comeback.


----------



## davemeistro

Honest question, why does everyone like to doodoo on the Axxion? Is it a looks or build thing? 

If it's just an aesthetic thing with the shape, I guess I don't really get the hate for it considering how many people seem to love the look of Strandbergs these days. I personally think the Axxion looks cooler than a Boden, but I also think Warriors and Warlocks are cool, so maybe I don't deserve an opinion


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

davemeistro said:


> Honest question, why does everyone like to doodoo on the Axxion? Is it a looks or build thing?
> 
> If it's just an aesthetic thing with the shape, I guess I don't really get the hate for it considering how many people seem to love the look of Strandbergs these days. I personally think the Axxion looks cooler than a Boden, but I also think Warriors and Warlocks are cool, so maybe I don't deserve an opinion



Without the shitty X inlays the Axxion is cool as hell. Wish it had a floyd but ya know TOM is legit too.


----------



## StevenC

davemeistro said:


> Honest question, why does everyone like to doodoo on the Axxion? Is it a looks or build thing?
> 
> If it's just an aesthetic thing with the shape, I guess I don't really get the hate for it considering how many people seem to love the look of Strandbergs these days. I personally think the Axxion looks cooler than a Boden, but I also think Warriors and Warlocks are cool, so maybe I don't deserve an opinion


I have no real issue with the Axxion, it just happens to be the least cool of all the Mustaine guitars.


----------



## Bdtunn

Yeah minus the xx inlays I love the thing. Looks like a hybrid of a bc rich an iceman


----------



## Zhysick

I love the Axxion and I like it so much that I would have one even with the XX inlays... but with the Dean dot+sharfin inlays... nope.

I wish I had the chance to buy one of the LTD Axxions while they were available but I didn't have the money back then... shit.


----------



## VMNT

davemeistro said:


> Honest question, why does everyone like to doodoo on the Axxion? Is it a looks or build thing?



Nah, nothing wrong with the Axxion, if you like the looks  Personally I don't but I owned the LTD version which sounded great to be honest. I never got used to the upper horn rubbing against my ribs though.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

davemeistro said:


> Honest question, why does everyone like to doodoo on the Axxion? Is it a looks or build thing?
> 
> If it's just an aesthetic thing with the shape, I guess I don't really get the hate for it considering how many people seem to love the look of Strandbergs these days. I personally think the Axxion looks cooler than a Boden, but I also think Warriors and Warlocks are cool, so maybe I don't deserve an opinion



I think with some small tweaks it could have been a killer guitar. At the moment it looks like a rough mockup with the lower horn and it's ass way out of proportion. The headstock and the inlays also need to go. 

The general vibe of it is totally cool with me, just needs refinement.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

So when is the new guitar going to be revealed?


----------



## spudmunkey

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> So when is the new guitar going to be revealed?



Probably just waiting for the Evertune trem.


----------



## lewis

Im almost 100% its a Kramer.

We had confirmation yet?
I think that brand suits him way more than Dean anyway personally. I associate Kramer from an era when he was really in his prime. Perfect business marriage


----------



## VMNT

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> So when is the new guitar going to be revealed?


Maybe around the 21st of Jan? (NAMM)


----------



## Crumbling

Yep, 100% Kramer. The only thing going against it was Jackson hyping up dealers about 2021 being something special, but that ended up being the MJ series and all the new premium finishes.


----------



## manu80

to me it that looks like going to a brand because well no other is interested in you anymore ...And even if it's Gibson related well....not the same impact as an ESP, Jackson or even Dean. Kramer got history but is it really relevant those days ?


----------



## Crumbling

Money > Name. Give him a big enough paycheck and build him what he wants and he'll shill for you, that's how Mustaine works


----------



## OmegaSlayer

manu80 said:


> can't see your pic Omegaslayer. Is that a tease of the guitar? We will never know..


LMAO
I posted something like this


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crumbling said:


> Money > Name. Give him a big enough paycheck and build him what he wants and he'll shill for you, that's how endorsement works



FTFY


----------



## VMNT

Regarding Mustaine Signaure Vs, here is what we've seen so far (1990-2020) - if anyone is interested!


----------



## JimF

For some reason I'm seeing the black line as the Jackson King V? The points look familiar to mine.
I wonder if the rounded V is the Y2KV or the new Gibson V?...
If it means Gibson are making a 25.5" scale V that could be tempting!


----------



## VMNT

That's right! King V - Black, VMNT - Green, Y2KV - Blue, DV8 - Red


----------



## JimF

I misunderstood, I thought you'd meant Gibson had released that photo as a teaser!
I'm with you now.


----------



## lewis

on V's
Why the hell dont we ever get Epi Flying Vs that are 25.5, 24 frets etc? (hell Baritone would be even better)

I would probably impulse buy something like this, right now - 











Easily the best looking flying V ever for my tastes.
Absolutely perfect

probably only thing I would prefer is blank ebony fretboard


----------



## manu80

Looks like a robb flynn replica


----------



## lewis

manu80 said:


> Looks like a robb flynn replica


It is a Flynn guitar from an extremely rare, limited run Epi did in like 2009 or something before his "love death" model existed. Guy scored it hanging for cheap in a guitar center. Rightfully snapped it up.
Its 27inch scale

its so rare, other than this dude posting about it, you cant find anything else about it online

EDIT for more pics -


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

A 24 fret, 25.5 inch Gibson Flying V in quicksilver and with a 70s headstock as the new signature guitar for Dave Mustaine would be cool.


----------



## lewis

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> A 24 fret, 25.5 inch Gibson Flying V in quicksilver and with a 70s headstock as the new signature guitar for Dave Mustaine would be cool.


I would happily grab a silver <3 

I could easily plastidip it too should I want a colour change that isnt permanent and doesnt do anything to the stock finish other than cover and protect it.
I need that pickguard though haha


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

lewis said:


> I would happily grab a silver <3
> 
> I could easily plastidip it too should I want a colour change that isnt permanent and doesnt do anything to the stock finish other than cover and protect it.
> I need that pickguard though haha



Agree on the pickguard. Gibson Flying Vs without it looks weird.


----------



## VMNT

Mustaine Flying V with the '58 pickguard would be interesting, but still, I'd much rather see the Y2KV back for sure! Are we certain he's not going back to Jackson? Just look at that thing


----------



## Bdtunn

Look in the back ground


----------



## possumkiller

Dave Mustaine signature Les Paul? Murphy aged for only $12999?


----------



## manu80

(cool tone ) how many guys play with different brand they're not endorsed by ? hetfield plays gibson, KL, ESP, jackson...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

manu80 said:


> how many guys play with different brand they're not endorsed by ?



All of them.


----------



## manu80

It i agree it could be a hint, wouldnt surprise me as a coincidence


----------



## Seabeast2000

Gibson Was the Cure


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Can't imagine Dave's articulation and tightness live on Gibson Les Paul pick-ups...


----------



## mastapimp

OmegaSlayer said:


> Can't imagine Dave's articulation and tightness live on Gibson Les Paul pick-ups...


Back when Al Pitrelli took over for Marty, all he played live was Gibson. Sounded fine.


----------



## Omzig

Seabeast2000 said:


> Gibson Was the Cure



Lol 

RattleHead (stock just comes off)


----------



## OmegaSlayer

mastapimp said:


> Back when Al Pitrelli took over for Marty, all he played live was Gibson. Sounded fine.


He didn't had the hands/arm/nerve problem yet
I'm a huge Dave fan, and kudos to him to get back playing with all the health issues he has had, but surely he's not playing like 15-20 years ago
He's almost 60, and with history of substances abuse, it's normal that his playing style hasn't aged well


----------



## gunch

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 89012
> 
> 
> Look in the back ground



Is that Kyra Sedgwick


----------



## ArtDecade

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 89012
> 
> 
> Look in the back ground


----------



## Seabeast2000

ArtDecade said:


>



So he's zooming from Jerry's house?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I just realized I need to listen to Facelift. That Man in the Box blew up FM radio back in the day, what a great album.


----------



## spudmunkey

Seabeast2000 said:


> I just realized I need to listen to Facelift. That Man in the Box blew up FM radio back in the day, what a great album.



The first time I ever heard them: live promoting Facelift, opening on Van Halen's _F.U.C.K._ tour. I don't remember much, but I remember my part of the crowd HATING them.

Good stuff, though...now I need to go listen to _Dirt..._


----------



## Ataraxia2320

mastapimp said:


> Back when Al Pitrelli took over for Marty, all he played live was Gibson. Sounded fine.



Extended She Wolf from rude awakening with Junior, Al, and Jimmy De Grasso ftw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Extended She Wolf from rude awakening with Junior, Al, and Jimmy De Grasso ftw.




Unpopular opinion, for that tone Megadeth had their best live tone. I think that was the first tour he started using the Rocktron Prophesys?

Also still fucking shocked that Al can shred like that with his guitar so fucking low.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unpopular opinion, for that tone Megadeth had their best live tone. I think that was the first tour he started using the Rocktron Prophesys?
> 
> Also still fucking shocked that Al can shred like that with his guitar so fucking low.



I think that lineup are underrated as players. Tone here live was the best they ever had imo.

The world needs a hero also had really nice tones and production. Some great songs on there too but the non hit songs are not great imo.

This album and the System has Failed are really a lot better than people give them credit for.


----------



## Crumbling

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Extended She Wolf from rude awakening with Junior, Al, and Jimmy De Grasso ftw.



I wish they'd go back to the She Wolf Jam Session, they started doing that at some point during the Cryptic Tour (or maybe for Risk) up until the first disband.


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Harley Benton.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Extended She Wolf from rude awakening with Junior, Al, and Jimmy De Grasso ftw.



Always loved the megaman-esque lead in she wolf.


----------



## Bdtunn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unpopular opinion, for that tone Megadeth had their best live tone. I think that was the first tour he started using the Rocktron Prophesys?
> 
> Also still fucking shocked that Al can shred like that with his guitar so fucking low.



man I always thought that as well! I tried to emulate that tone for years.


----------



## mastapimp

OmegaSlayer said:


> Can't imagine Dave's articulation and tightness live on Gibson Les Paul pick-ups...


One other comment, I doubt he'd release a signature guitar without throwing in his signature livewire pickups. It's kinda par for the course these days with the big time endorsers.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Ataraxia2320 said:


> This album and the *System has Failed *are really a lot better than people give them credit for.



Even if it started off as Mustaine's solo project, I like to think of it as the spiritual successor to the Peace Sells lineup. Chris Poland on leads, and since Gar was jazz/fusion drummer, Vinnie Coliauta was more than worthy to be behind the kit (hell, he's pretty much overqualified but it's awesome hearing Vinnie play thrash). Had it had been Junior on bass, and more stronger songwriting, I'd say it'd be a stone throw from a full reincarnation.


----------



## groverj3

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I think that lineup are underrated as players. Tone here live was the best they ever had imo.
> 
> The world needs a hero also had really nice tones and production. Some great songs on there too but the non hit songs are not great imo.
> 
> This album and the System has Failed are really a lot better than people give them credit for.


Fun story. I learned how to palm mute thrashy rhythm stuff by playing the beginning of Blackmail the Universe over and over and over again. It's kind of a perfect set of riffs for that. That's a solid album. Some real nostalgia there.


----------



## possumkiller

mastapimp said:


> One other comment, I doubt he'd release a signature guitar without throwing in his signature livewire pickups. It's kinda par for the course these days with the big time endorsers.


That would be cool. Buy my signature guitar but if you want my signature pickups you'll have to buy them separately and swap them out.


----------



## Crumbling

Don't give him ideas


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Maybe Dave Mustaines great tone in the 2000s came from his Line 6 signature amp. I mean, together with his ESP Axxion this must be his most sought-after gear.


----------



## VMNT

Agree about the Rude Awakening tone, love it. I would be quick to blame the Livewires but the tone on That One Night is also still alright I think. The United Abominations tour tone (Line 6) was not a classic Marshall, but I wasn't put off just yet IIRC. Where did it go wrong?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Maybe Dave Mustaines great tone in the 2000s came from his Line 6 signature amp. I mean, together with his ESP Axxion this must be his most sought-after gear.




From what I can tell, his sounds from the Rude Awakening era was either the Marshall JMP1 or Rocktroj Prophesy v1 running into a Marshall 100/100 and Marshall cabs. The L6 heads didn't come into play until 2006 or 2007.

Also agreed about System has Failed. It's a great album just for Chris Polands lead work alone. Sucks they couldn't come to an agreement.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Can anyone help me locate a countdown to extinction or rust in peace Vinyl LP?


----------



## VMNT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I can tell, his sounds from the Rude Awakening era was either the Marshall JMP1 or Rocktron Prophesy v1 running into a Marshall 100/100 and Marshall cabs. The L6 heads didn't come into play until 2006 or 2007.



He started using the Rocktron Prophesy when Marty was still in the band, so most likely his rig hasn't changed much between 1999 and 2005

1999/2000:



2004/2005:


----------



## JimF

soul_lip_mike said:


> Can anyone help me locate a countdown to extinction or rust in peace Vinyl LP?



Have you tried Discogs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> He started using the Rocktron Prophesy when Marty was still in the band, so most likely his rig hasn't changed much between 1999 and 2005
> 
> 1999/2000:
> View attachment 89078
> 
> 
> 2004/2005:
> View attachment 89077



Huh, didn't realize that. I thought he was still using the JMP in 1999/2000 because his tone sounded so significantly different in 2001.


----------



## Omzig

soul_lip_mike said:


> Can anyone help me locate a countdown to extinction or rust in peace Vinyl LP?



I have R.I.P. vinyl signed by all 4 orginal RIP line up members,sorry NFS, managed to meet them in birmingham uk at a signing session, Marty was the only one who wanted to speak much though (was also the only one who didnt look stoned or high) and totally beamed with pride when i also gave him a Dragon's Kiss vinyl to sign and told him it was my fav Album ever (still true today) shout if you want proof pics and i'll pull the LP's out for you guys


----------



## ArtDecade

To be fair, Megadeth's live tones were never something to write home about. They sounded fine, but it was the music and energy that made the show.


----------



## JimF

Omzig said:


> I have R.I.P. vinyl signed by all 4 orginal RIP line up members,sorry NFS, managed to meet them in birmingham uk at a signing session, Marty was the only one who wanted to speak much though (was also the only one who didnt look stoned or high) and totally beamed with pride when i also gave him a Dragon's Kiss vinyl to sign and told him it was my fav Album ever (still true today) shout if you want proof pics and i'll pull the LP's out for you guys



I am very jealous!


----------



## odibrom

ArtDecade said:


> To be fair, Megadeth's live tones were never something to write home about. They sounded fine, but it was the music and energy that made the show.



... Live shows tones are rarely something good to write about... even from bandas like Megadeth, Metallica or Dream Theater. It's another story when we speak about Steve Vai and the likes.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

So, does that mean that he’ll announce shortly that he is leaving Seymour Duncan for Fishman?


----------



## works0fheart

odibrom said:


> ... Live shows tones are rarely something good to write about... even from bandas like Megadeth, Metallica or Dream Theater. It's another story when we speak about Steve Vai and the likes.



You think so? I can think of a ton of bands with great live tone, some even better than their recorded sound. Dying Fetus comes to mind. Even Wintersun despite all of their pompous behavior has great live tone.


----------



## odibrom

works0fheart said:


> You think so? I can think of a ton of bands with great live tone, some even better than their recorded sound. Dying Fetus comes to mind. Even Wintersun despite all of their pompous behavior has great live tone.



I'm glad you have that experience, I do not. Last time I saw Dream Theater, there simply was NO bass guitar in the sound unless it was solo, and its definition... only felt at my legs and chest, so muddy I couldn't even understand the melody or rhythm. The guitar was OK, drums, vox and synth as well... And I was right between the stage and the mixer console of the show...

Steve Vai stage sound has always been impeccable, a bit too loud sometimes, but full of definition on all instruments.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I’ve seen periphery three times and they had great tone every time. Iron Maiden was pretty good too when I saw them at jiffy lube.


----------



## mastapimp

odibrom said:


> I'm glad you have that experience, I do not. Last time I saw Dream Theater, there simply was NO bass guitar in the sound unless it was solo, and its definition... only felt at my legs and chest, so muddy I couldn't even understand the melody or rhythm. The guitar was OK, drums, vox and synth as well... And I was right between the stage and the mixer console of the show...


That's all John Myung's doing, he's a sound guy's nightmare cause he's always fiddling with the volume on his bass. My dad's college roommate even told me John was doing that in high school. He'd know since he taught Petrucci, Moore, and Myung in their school's jazz band.


----------



## Mboogie7

Most bands that I’ve seen live had less than ideal tone , but two really stand out in a good way:

Foo fighters 
Green Day 

Both bands sounded incredible when I say them a while back.


----------



## Zado

Mboogie7 said:


> Most bands that I’ve seen live had less than ideal tone , but two really stand out in a good way:
> 
> Foo fighters
> Green Day
> 
> Both bands sounded incredible when I say them a while back.


That's something I'd expect from punk-grunge bands honestly, they often use very straight to the bone gear, which is the safest way to get a good, clear, audible sound.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Consuming morning flagon of brew, one thing leads to another and now this is on:


----------



## zappatton2

To continue the slight derail, I saw Megadeth twice; once in the mid-90's with C.O.C., once in the mid-00's with Heaven & Hell, and I have never heard a clearer metal performance out of any band before or since. I was amazed at how every note seemed to cut through, especially when other bands in larger venues (I'm thinking Slayer particularly) just seemed to sound like mud and noise.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> So, does that mean that he’ll announce shortly that he is leaving Seymour Duncan for Fishman?



Only if they pay him a ridiculous amount of $$$.


----------



## Supernaut

Seabeast2000 said:


> Consuming morning flagon of brew, one thing leads to another and now this is on:




The first 40 seconds of take no prisoners gets me every time. It's like everything that is awesome about thrash metal rolled into 40 seconds of insane riffage.


----------



## Mathemagician

I mean I’m pretty sure I remember seeing Dave mentioned amongst Axe Fx artists. Unless that was a fever dream. Makes sense that he’d be sending a signal straight from the rack gear to the FOH.


----------



## Bdtunn

Mustaine did another live steam where he plays the les Paul, looked weird haha 
It has Seymour Duncan’s In it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bdtunn said:


> Mustaine did another live steam where he plays the les Paul, looked weird haha
> It has Seymour Duncan’s In it.



Where is he doing these livestreams?


----------



## manu80

At least we’re sure that it’s not jackson or esp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> At least we’re sure that it’s not jackson or esp



I would have never expected the grudgiest of grudge holders to ever go back to a company he used to endorse.


----------



## Crumbling

ESP is a no go, but he was ready to go back to Jackson in 07 before Dean swooped in with the fat check. Its just money in the end


----------



## possumkiller

They need to hurry TF up and make some sort of announcement. I'm jonesin for a silver kv.


----------



## VMNT

If I was Mustaine and Gibson approached me, I'd go for the 50th Anniversary V with 24 frets, smaller headstock (early '80s), STB and black hardware.
Even the control layout is nearly there, just add one more pot, relocated the input jack to the upper wing and off we go.
In korina, black, silver and white please


----------



## Flappydoodle

ArtDecade said:


> To be fair, Megadeth's live tones were never something to write home about. They sounded fine, but it was the music and energy that made the show.



Yeah, I've seen them live three times. Once at a festival and twice indoors - one "academy" gig and one proper arena. Both indoor times they were simply too loud and the guitars were REALLY bright. Still enjoyed it, but the tone was awful overall.



odibrom said:


> ... Live shows tones are rarely something good to write about... even from bandas like Megadeth, Metallica or Dream Theater. It's another story when we speak about Steve Vai and the likes.



Metallica live sound is impeccable IMO. Seen them probably 10x at festivals, arenas, outdoor gigs over the last 20 years. They've always been super consistent and clear. Not that much gain on the guitars, but everything ends up super balanced and you can hear everything clearly.



odibrom said:


> I'm glad you have that experience, I do not. Last time I saw Dream Theater, there simply was NO bass guitar in the sound unless it was solo, and its definition... only felt at my legs and chest, so muddy I couldn't even understand the melody or rhythm. The guitar was OK, drums, vox and synth as well... And I was right between the stage and the mixer console of the show...



It became a LOT worse recently. I saw them 10+ years ago, on the Train of Thought tour, and their sound was AMAZING. Super thick and juicy rhythm guitars, searing leads.

Saw them in 2019 and it was exactly as you described. Muddy. Gross.


----------



## Veldar

odibrom said:


> I'm glad you have that experience, I do not. Last time I saw Dream Theater, there simply was NO bass guitar in the sound unless it was solo, and its definition... only felt at my legs and chest, so muddy I couldn't even understand the melody or rhythm. The guitar was OK, drums, vox and synth as well... And I was right between the stage and the mixer console of the show...



When I caught DT I couldn't hear Myung at all, his cover of Portrait of Tracey was so bad he rushed it so he didn't have to play it. His super scooped dark tone doesn't work with that type of material at all. But even during the Dream Theater tracks it sounded like garbage. Kinda embarrassing for someone who is so heavily help up as a great metal bassist imo


----------



## VMNT

Bdtunn said:


> Mustaine did another live steam where he plays the les Paul, looked weird haha
> It has Seymour Duncan’s In it.



Looks like his passive thrash factor set. 
https://www.instagram.com/megadeth.of.destruction/?hl=en-gb


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> Looks like his passive thrash factor set
> https://www.instagram.com/megadeth.of.destruction/?hl=en-gb



Yep. Bridge pickup has his name on it.


----------



## XC18

Conspiracy theory time, the new epiphone prophecy flying V/futura is the proof of concept for a Mustaine sig line coming out next year. Active pups, 24 frets, upperhorn jack, the control cavity route is almost the same too, just missing a volume knob. It's not a 25.5 inch scale which blows, but Mustaine live sounds like a straining cat enough that I don't think he needs to go lower than D Standard at gigs


----------



## VMNT

Have just watched "Gibson Welcomes Gene Simmons" video posted yesterday on Gibson TV.
Look at that Flying V with Mustaine control layout, string thru body, explorer headstock, 24 frets and no input jack on the lower horn... Could this be it??? I hope so. I dig it!!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

VMNT said:


> Have just watched "Gibson Welcomes Gene Simmons" video posted yesterday on Gibson TV.
> Look at that Flying V with Mustaine control layout, string thru body, explorer headstock, 24 frets and no input jack on the lower horn... Could this be it??? I hope so. I dig it!!
> 
> View attachment 89188



I hope they tidy up the length of the headstock.

Put the Gibson logo behind the strings and shorten it up because at the moment it looks ridiculous on the V shape.


----------



## manu80

as long as it's not the other modern V up there ....


----------



## Zado

I dig.


----------



## possumkiller

Ugh... Gross. I mean a v with explorer headstock is cool but they just made it tacky with the binding and blocks and gold and big cadillac tailpiece.

The actual 80s v with explorer headstock was way cooler. 

His jackson was infinitely cooler. 

His ESP was way cooler.

His Dean has a fugly ass headstock but is still cooler.



Is it possible to custom order from dean? I think a dvmnt body would go well with that shrimp fork Dean headstock. Not the reverse flying v on everything else but that one 3x3 that comes to a notched out pointed tip.


----------



## manu80

The headstock works on a regular gibson V
On a Mustaine ? Hell no.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Is it possible to custom order from dean? I think a dvmnt body would go well with that shrimp fork Dean headstock. Not the reverse flying v on everything else but that one 3x3 that comes to a notched out pointed tip.



I think Dean has a custom shop that's still running. Worth a shot to ask.


----------



## Athor

Its safe to assume that Dean will continue making the VMNT shape just like they did the Cooley (Exile)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Athor said:


> Its safe to assume that Dean will continue making the VMNT shape just like they did the Cooley (Exile)



Yeah, Dave can say some bullshit like he did with ESP that he's taking "his designs" with him, but it's definitely gonna be rebranded.


----------



## Dekay82

VMNT said:


> Have just watched "Gibson Welcomes Gene Simmons" video posted yesterday on Gibson TV.
> Look at that Flying V with Mustaine control layout, string thru body, explorer headstock, 24 frets and no input jack on the lower horn... Could this be it??? I hope so. I dig it!!
> 
> View attachment 89188


Eff the haters, would rock. I’d prefer to have the knob layout be (top to bottom) toggle, v, v, t. But otherwise, I dig it.


----------



## groverj3

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, Dave can say some bullshit like he did with ESP that he's taking "his designs" with him, but it's definitely gonna be rebranded.


Dave's designs = King V with slightly different angle to avoid lawsuits.


----------



## Mathemagician

So it’s looking kind of like the LTD Vulture? Ugh.


----------



## Wildebeest

Looks cool


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

So when will Mustaines new signature guitar be revealed?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> So when will Mustaines new signature guitar be revealed?



Does Gibson even know?


----------



## chipchappy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does Gibson even know?



I'm picturing some A&R rep asleep at his desk, suddenly shooting up, drool down his face, he squints and sees the date and screams "OH SHIT!"


----------



## VMNT

Maybe he already left Gibson. Next thing we know, there is a new line-up


----------



## OmegaSlayer

VMNT said:


> Maybe he already left Gibson. Next thing we know they'll take our thoughts away


FTFY


----------



## MetalGravy

MFB said:


> I was just surprised it got past the filter the first time



One way to tell if someone's been here a while.


----------



## Bdtunn

If only there was some sort of industry event in January he could have debuted a new guitar at......


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I know you guys are excited to complain about the price, but calm down. You have all winter to curse at the sky.


----------



## manu80

Could be released at the same time as the new album too


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I called Phoenix's Geriatric Ward and the docs said that Dave is still thinking it's November /s


----------



## JimF

I'm conflicted about this.
I'm excited about a new Mustaine guitar. But I almost definitely won't be buying one.
Likewise I'm a big Megadeth fan. But don't really like more than a handful of songs after Rust In Piece. And I haven't even heard a full album since The World Needs a Hero.
So here's me excitedly checking a thread about a guitar that I won't buy, for the guitarist of a band I don't listen to


----------



## manu80

what's big left to see from Namm. Epiphone/gibson ? weird there's still no info...


----------



## ArtDecade

JimF said:


> Likewise I'm a big Megadeth fan. But don't really like more than a handful of songs after Rust In Piece. And I haven't even heard a full album since The World Needs a Hero.



Pssst. You aren't a big fan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> what's big left to see from Namm. Epiphone/gibson ? weird there's still no info...



Schecter. They're skipping the big NAMM announcement and just announcing new models through the year. Gibson and its companies seem to be doing the same thing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

JimF said:


> I'm conflicted about this.
> I'm excited about a new Mustaine guitar. But I almost definitely won't be buying one.
> Likewise I'm a big Megadeth fan. But don't really like more than a handful of songs after Rust In Piece. And I haven't even heard a full album since The World Needs a Hero.
> So here's me excitedly checking a thread about a guitar that I won't buy, for the guitarist of a band I don't listen to


Man, it's a guitar.
I bet that the average guy here that has all pointy guitars would buy a Telecaster and a 335, but there's only a finite amount of money we get in our lifetime, so we make choices. We have to.
Heck! One of my wettest dream is a Benedetto Bambino Deluxe, but I will never have 15 grands for that





But as a dude that loves guitars I'm excited for Gretsch and Duisenberg just like for ESP, Jackson and Ibanez.


----------



## JimF

That’s lovely!


----------



## Bdtunn




----------



## VMNT

Here we go! 
So it looks like we're getting both, Mustaine signature Kramer _"King V"_ and a Gibson Flying V with Thrash Factor Duncans. The only thing that is not very Mustaine-like, is the position of the strap button on the Gibson and the fact that it is not the recessed Dunlop straplok. I'm not a fan of gold hardware at all but still, I dig the Flying V more than the Kramer _"King V+VMNT"_ mashup which makes me think of Aliexpress a bit. Have to say I'd take an import Jackson like the KVX over that Kramer any day


----------



## ArtDecade

That Kramer looks so much like his Deans that the South Korean factory probably just changed the head stock and resumed production on the same day.


----------



## VMNT

Where are the Kramers actually made?


----------



## oldbulllee

OmegaSlayer said:


> Can't imagine Dave's articulation and tightness live on Gibson Les Paul pick-ups...


don't. please.


----------



## manu80

Sigh....
I might find a rust in peace dean finally...


----------



## ArtDecade

VMNT said:


> Where are the Kramers actually made?



The higher end ones are made in Korea. The 100 dollar ones are made in China.


----------



## manu80

Have jackson redo run of quilsilver right now they would sell well im sure


----------



## soul_lip_mike

manu80 said:


> what's big left to see from Namm. Epiphone/gibson ? weird there's still no info...



esp USA?


----------



## works0fheart

Man, I hope those aren't actually it. I normally like Dave's guitars, and I know I'm going to be in the minority for this, but those up there are ugly as sin to my eyes. Really hoping he just ends up back on Jackson although I know he won't.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ArtDecade said:


> That Kramer looks so much like his Deans that the South Korean factory probably just changed the head stock and resumed production on the same day.



Honestly it looks much closer to the KV. The VMNT has those weird bevels, while this has the King V bevels. 

But yeah, the black V is 100% a Dave Mustaine guitar. 24 frets, control layout, and it has the Thrash Factor in the bridge. You can kinda see the Thrash Factor in the Kramer as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

works0fheart said:


> Man, I hope those aren't actually it. I normally like Dave's guitars, and I know I'm going to be in the minority for this, but those up there are ugly as sin to my eyes. Really hoping he just ends up back on Jackson although I know he won't.



They just seem so inoffensive to have much of an opinion on. 

It's just generic pointy V and generic old school V with Explorer headstocks. Typical HH, dark boards, off the shelf hardware, etc. 

MegaDave gets the same old same old from whoever, and this fits the bill. Just slap a different headstock/logo.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

The announcement of this guitar has become a meme.
Which is bad, because the longer it is hyped and waited, the saltier the people will be for the reveal.
It already shows in here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

OmegaSlayer said:


> The announcement of this guitar has become a meme.
> Which is bad, because the longer it is hyped and waited, the saltier the people will be for the reveal.
> It already shows in here.



The funny thing?
Gibson never said anything about Mustaine. This is a bunch of youtubers, influencers, and forum guys like us speculating for months. Gibson has never said ANYTHING.  Gibson and Mustaine either are prototyping shit or are having a set date to finally show stuff off. 

COVID Mania people making thirsty AF.


----------



## Bdtunn

Yeah after all this watch him end up at schecter, they have a big artist announcement next week haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bdtunn said:


> Yeah after all this watch him end up at schecter, they have a big artist announcement next week haha



"We know you saw those Vs in our videos. We're so happy you guys had so much interest for these new models, that are for Bullet For My Valentine guitarist Matt Tuck, who we welcome to our family with open arms"

*week later*

BC Rich signature Dave Mustaine Speed V.


----------



## possumkiller

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 89546


I hope it's just a proto type. I was expecting to be a bit more whelmed. The tailpiece looks god awful. The knobs are meh. Looks like the jack plate is chrome? Not using recessed straplocks. 

Needs a Kahler and some LSRs. Matching hardware and the straplocks.


----------



## manu80

yeah...a Jackson you mean ? 
that tailpiece is really ugly for sure....that's why I didn't like the dean


----------



## Zado

Bdtunn said:


> Yeah after all this watch him end up at schecter, they have a big artist announcement next week haha


Yeah, probably Machine Gun kelly or some emocore band.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Every day I wake up, have a shower, come to work, come to this thread and feel like Vincent Vega in the .gif


----------



## Mathemagician

JimF said:


> I'm conflicted about this.
> I'm excited about a new Mustaine guitar. But I almost definitely won't be buying one.
> Likewise I'm a big Megadeth fan. But don't really like more than a handful of songs after Rust In Piece. And I haven't even heard a full album since The World Needs a Hero.
> So here's me excitedly checking a thread about a guitar that I won't buy, for the guitarist of a band I don't listen to



Check out the album 13, and I also personally liked Dystopia. It had a lot of catchy choruses. I’m not promising you RIP. But by and large those were really good thrash albums.




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "We know you saw those Vs in our videos. We're so happy you guys had so much interest for these new models, that are for Bullet For My Valentine guitarist Matt Tuck, who we welcome to our family with open arms"
> 
> *week later*
> 
> BC Rich signature Dave Mustaine Speed V.



+1 for Matt Tuck. Love that band.


On topic: Man the upper fret access on those really isn’t that great huh? I like the Gibson/Solar design where the shoulders stop at the FB:highest fret, or how ESP does it with the lil scoopy scoop.


----------



## manu80

Dystopia and endgame were great but super collider was crap and 13 songs songs were already recorded ar available in the past
Lets hope the next one will be good


----------



## efiltsohg

meh, System Has Failed was the last interesting Megadeth album to me. The newer ones all sound identical


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

efiltsohg said:


> meh, System Has Failed was the last interesting Megadeth album to me. The newer ones all sound identical



I don't really agree. They sound pretty different... Albeit with different levels of decency/mediocrity.


----------



## mastapimp

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't really agree. They sound pretty different... Albeit with different levels of decency/mediocrity.


I also agree with you that they do have a different sound, and part of that is when Dave brings in new musicians. I also agree that there's a wide range of quality to the material.

To me, Megadeth goes through this pattern with their releases of the last 20 years...
Risk - Bad
World Needs a Hero - Okay
The System has Failed - Good
United Abominations - Okay
Endgame - Good
Thirteen - Okay
Super Colider - Bad
Dystopia - Good

They haven't released two really good albums in a row, but haven't released two terrible ones in a row either...everything in between is just okay.


----------



## VMNT

_In the meantime, somewhere in the Netherlands..._
https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/e...nny-anecdotes-involving-grumpy-dave-mustaine/

I think it's safe to say that Mark Jansen doesn't have to worry about sharing a stage with Megadeth ever again


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> _In the meantime, somewhere in the Netherlands..._
> https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/e...nny-anecdotes-involving-grumpy-dave-mustaine/
> 
> I think it's safe to say that Mark Jansen doesn't have to worry about sharing a stage with Megadeth ever again


Oh my god



> 'I'm *Dave Mustaine*, the face of *MEGADETH*.' [_Laughs_] And then she replied, 'But you still need your food ticket, sir.' [_Laughs_]"


----------



## Ataraxia2320

mastapimp said:


> I also agree with you that they do have a different sound, and part of that is when Dave brings in new musicians. I also agree that there's a wide range of quality to the material.
> 
> To me, Megadeth goes through this pattern with their releases of the last 20 years...
> Risk - Bad
> World Needs a Hero - Okay
> The System has Failed - Good
> United Abominations - Okay
> Endgame - Good
> Thirteen - Okay
> Super Colider - Bad
> Dystopia - Good
> 
> They haven't released two really good albums in a row, but haven't released two terrible ones in a row either...everything in between is just okay.



Pretty much have an identical take as you except I rate Thirteen as bad. 

System has failed is by far the best thing they have done since risk imo and its also super commercial. Endgame and dystopia were both solid efforts though.


----------



## manu80

OmegaSlayer said:


> Every day I wake up, have a shower, come to work, come to this thread and feel like Vincent Vega in the .gif



@OmegaSlayer Just wanted to be sure you look at this thread this morning, but still nothing


----------



## OmegaSlayer

manu80 said:


> @OmegaSlayer Just wanted to be sure you look at this thread this morning, but still nothing


A part of me wants that this guitar is never released, otherwise I'll have to change my daily routine


----------



## works0fheart

Did people here actually like his Dean guitars? I feel like they weren't mentioned much. During his time on ESP as well a lot of people trashed the DV8 back then. 

I don't really have strong feelings about either, but it's hard for me to get any sort of hype over a product put out by a guy who played this lol.



Still think Jackson's were sick though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

works0fheart said:


> Did people here actually like his Dean guitars? I feel like they weren't mentioned much. During his time on ESP as well a lot of people trashed the DV8 back then.
> 
> I don't really have strong feelings about either, but it's hard for me to get any sort of hype over a product put out by a guy who played this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Still think Jackson's were sick though.




No one in here is raring to buy this, they just want to bitch about it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one in here is raring to buy this, they just want to bitch about it.


Yeah, it has become a meme
A funny one perhaps


----------



## MaxOfMetal

OmegaSlayer said:


> Yeah, it has become a meme
> A funny one perhaps



I don't think that's what a meme is.


----------



## works0fheart

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one in here is raring to buy this, they just want to bitch about it.



Ah. Well, at least this one _shouldn't_ have f-holes lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No lie if they release an Epi version of the Y2K(21?)V I'd def check it out.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

works0fheart said:


> Did people here actually like his Dean guitars? I feel like they weren't mentioned much. During his time on ESP as well a lot of people trashed the DV8 back then.
> 
> I don't really have strong feelings about either, but it's hard for me to get any sort of hype over a product put out by a guy who played this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Still think Jackson's were sick though.




I'm a Mustaine/megadeth super fan and I have to say that this is one of the worst things I've ever heard in my life. 

It's like he wanted that S and M cloud but never bothered to practice.


----------



## VMNT

Don't know what you're all talking about! According to Dave, the event was a "*huge success" *and he said he was going to do it again. I've been waiting since...


----------



## StevenC

The semi hollow Dean is the second best Dave guitar, it should have been on my list earlier.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually really like the StradiVMNT as well.  The Stradi and quicksilver Zero were all kinds of cool.

...This isn't helping my explorer GAS.


----------



## chipchappy

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I'm a Mustaine/megadeth super fan and I have to say that this is one of the worst things I've ever heard in my life.
> 
> It's like he wanted that S and M cloud but never bothered to practice.



Just so we're all clear - that vid is fake. Says so in the description


----------



## VMNT

chipchappy said:


> Just so we're all clear - that vid is fake. Says so in the description



Yes clear but I also remember really well how cringeworthy the real thing was, before near every recording of it got flagged and magically disappeared from youtube...


----------



## chipchappy

VMNT said:


> Yes clear but I also remember really well how cringeworthy the real thing was, before near every recording of it got flagged and magically disappeared from youtube...



yeah it's weird, you'd think those stupid f-holes in those deans would mean they sound better when playing classical music. Who knew!


----------



## McKay

mastapimp said:


> I also agree with you that they do have a different sound, and part of that is when Dave brings in new musicians. I also agree that there's a wide range of quality to the material.
> 
> To me, Megadeth goes through this pattern with their releases of the last 20 years...
> Risk - Bad
> World Needs a Hero - Okay
> The System has Failed - Good
> United Abominations - Okay
> Endgame - Good
> Thirteen - Okay
> Super Colider - Bad
> Dystopia - Good
> 
> They haven't released two really good albums in a row, but haven't released two terrible ones in a row either...everything in between is just okay.



System sounds more like "Megadeth" probably because it was the last album that didn't go for a hyper tight modern (I hate the term... it's been like 15-20 years since that style emerged) thing, had Chris Poland and Vinnie having fun doing their thing and Dave got to be more freely creative because it was intended as a solo album. Although my favourite songs were, as far as I know, in the works prior to Megadeth disbanding.

My 2c..

*Risk:* Meh.
Fairly listenable start to finish but only has 3ish really good songs. Wanderlust is a standout. Despite being a bit iffy overall it's fairly musical throughout.

*World Needs a Hero:* Bad.
Some great riffs and sections let down by overly long songs and weird decisions (1000 times goodbye phone conversation - you suck!). The pacing is kinda iffy on a lot of the riffs. Change the drums and it gets a lot better. Dread and Return are cool songs.

*The System has Failed:* Great.
Has a handful of really great songs and very few weak tracks. Great performances and vibe. The last album that sounded like Megadeth rather than "generic 2000s metal band" mix-wise. Dave's vocals are among his best. Most of the songs are well differentiated. This is possibly the last album where you can pick a song at random and the verse will have a vocal melody.

*United Abominations:* Ok.
Some strong songs. The album is generally let down by the mix of production choices and drumming, leaving the vibe of the album a bit sterile and unenergetic. Album cover is a bit weird. Second half of the album from Gears is a meandering mess until it hits You're Dead and Burnt Ice. Beginning of mumble dave though it's nowhere near as bad as..

*Endgame:* Ok.
More fun than UA. Much more cohesive vibe. _Crap_ album cover. Some standout songs like 1,320. The slower songs on it desperately need more appropriate drumming and production. The way it came out on here is a bit meh. Listen to How the Story Ends for a good example of this, musically it's straight outta Countdown but doesn't hit like the Countdown songs did. Monotonous vocals make album feel repetitive.

_*Thirteen:*_ Bad.
Another crap album cover. Another case of the mix and performances making what would otherwise be fairly decent songs just.. boring. We're full swing into Dave's mumbling, monotone vocals here, with exceptions like Black Swan. Some fun riffs like Deadly Nightshade are absolutely ruined by Dave just kind of rambling over the top and track length being double what it needed to be. I'm convinced Thirteen would have been at least a good album if someone like Max Norman produced it and someone gave Dave a ton of stimulants or poked him with a stick when he was writing lyrics. Too many songs. The redux versions of the old songs are worse than the demo versions.

_*Super Colider:*_ Bad.
Inexplicable album. Kingmaker is Children of The Grave! Super Collider is In The Light! Peak mumble monotone Dave which makes the decision to go for radio-rock all the more puzzling - it's like Risk's negative image, where Risk was a massive stylistic shift to pop but there was an actual attempt to write catchy lyrics/vocals, here there is a shift to slower tempos and less riffy tracks.. but with even less interesting vocals. Probably the most offensively boring album ever made. The album art is baffling. Again, the production mutes whatever life these tracks may have had. Compare Thin Lizzy's original version of Cold Sweat for something that's musically pretty similar but sounds way more lively and fun.

_*Dystopia:*_ Meh. Picking up where Endgame left off. Much better solos, though Chris still had a few cool ones on the previous albums. The tracks still feel really lethargic in no small part due to continued mumble Dave. The title track is fun and actually has singing and vocal melodies. FAR too many tracks, and they're not sufficiently differentiated making the album as a whole pretty monotonous. Lots of filler that could easily have been on Super Collider. Lying in state is the same riff as Blackmail the Universe but a much worse song. The Emperor is a really fun song that stands out. Overall Dystopia is a boring album which is a shame because it has some gems.


----------



## Mathemagician

Me reading this thread:

“Did I mix up Endgame and 13?”

“Well I’m not gonna dig up my old cd’s to find out!”


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

childhood was loving Endgame cause it came out when i was 13 and was the "new Rust In Peace", adulthood is blasting Youthanasia on the way to work

that said, the last 90 seconds of Dystopia's title track is a top 10 2010s metal moment, even if the album is overall ok and the prior 2 weren't even worth bothering with


----------



## VMNT

chipchappy said:


> yeah it's weird, you'd think those stupid f-holes in those deans would mean they sound better when playing classical music. Who knew!



Seems all got deleted but one
https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/m...n-diego-symphony-video-footage-posted-online/


----------



## works0fheart

Yep, as painful to my ears as ever.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

chipchappy said:


> Just so we're all clear - that vid is fake. Says so in the description



I didnt even listen to the video, I'm just going off my memory of the actual performance which was sloppy as frack.


----------



## chipchappy

VMNT said:


> Seems all got deleted but one
> https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/m...n-diego-symphony-video-footage-posted-online/



WOW - that is bad. Holy shit


----------



## OmegaSlayer

chipchappy said:


> WOW - that is bad. Holy shit


This San Diego thing is like taking a dead beaten horse, bury it, resume it and beat it again


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

works0fheart said:


> Did people here actually like his Dean guitars?



Honestly, if it wasn't for the printed graphics, I would've bought at least one VMNT. I got a In Deth We Trust Zero as a birthday gift last year, the thing is surprisingly good and the neck is super confortable.


----------



## InfernalVortex

McKay said:


> _*Super Colider:*_ Bad.
> ... The album art is baffling...



it's a stylized picture of the Large Hadron Collider. There were lots of memes about it back in the dark days of proto memes. Look up "Large Hadron Collider Meme" and you'll see it. So the album has a picture of a particle accelerator/collider as the album art. I actually wanted to like the album just because I liked the art. The rest is spot on though.


----------



## VMNT

Got bored so I took a photo of the 50th Anniversary V and photoshopped what I thought would be a cool Mustaine Gibson


----------



## manu80

we're almost back to the Y2KV.
I think I'll keep my black/gold KV2 and that will do the trick


----------



## VMNT

manu80 said:


> we're almost back to the Y2KV.
> I think I'll keep my black/gold KV2 and that will do the trick



If you have a Jackson made between the '80s and '00, I'd say hang on to it for sure


----------



## manu80

I had the pro kv and the y2kv
The pro i was bothered by the kahler saddles that were too high despite a set up
Y2kv wasnt as edgy as a real kv 
So sold them and bought a kv2. It has lived but changed parts to have it black and gold like a grover jackson mustaine i saw one day on reverb. Looks great now


----------



## Zado

Nothing yet? My hype for this thing has reached water freezing point.


----------



## Demiurge

Obviously, neither Dave nor whichever company won the rose owes it to the internet populace to cater the 24hr gear hype cycle, but also BOOOOOOO NOW I'M BORED WITH THIS.


----------



## possumkiller

Tell me about it. Dave Mustaine Kramer KV is so last month anyway...


----------



## electriceye

Zhysick said:


> I was thinking maybe a return to BC Rich like the early Metallica days... why not. Could be anything but Jackson. Jackson is not gonna happen.



Not a chance in hell. BC Rich hasn’t had its shit together, whoever has owned it, for over 10 years. No way he’d step into that mess.

If it’s Kramer, I’ll fucking puke. Those aren’t even made in the US.

BTW, he just posted a notice on IG that an announcement will be made by 2/28. He’s pictured with the two sharp horns of a black V sticking out from behind his head.


----------



## electriceye

McKay said:


> System sounds more like "Megadeth" probably because it was the last album that didn't go for a hyper tight modern (I hate the term... it's been like 15-20 years since that style emerged) thing, had Chris Poland and Vinnie having fun doing their thing and Dave got to be more freely creative because it was intended as a solo album. Although my favourite songs were, as far as I know, in the works prior to Megadeth disbanding.
> 
> My 2c..
> 
> *Risk:* Meh.
> Fairly listenable start to finish but only has 3ish really good songs. Wanderlust is a standout. Despite being a bit iffy overall it's fairly musical throughout.
> 
> *World Needs a Hero:* Bad.
> Some great riffs and sections let down by overly long songs and weird decisions (1000 times goodbye phone conversation - you suck!). The pacing is kinda iffy on a lot of the riffs. Change the drums and it gets a lot better. Dread and Return are cool songs.
> 
> *The System has Failed:* Great.
> Has a handful of really great songs and very few weak tracks. Great performances and vibe. The last album that sounded like Megadeth rather than "generic 2000s metal band" mix-wise. Dave's vocals are among his best. Most of the songs are well differentiated. This is possibly the last album where you can pick a song at random and the verse will have a vocal melody.
> 
> *United Abominations:* Ok.
> Some strong songs. The album is generally let down by the mix of production choices and drumming, leaving the vibe of the album a bit sterile and unenergetic. Album cover is a bit weird. Second half of the album from Gears is a meandering mess until it hits You're Dead and Burnt Ice. Beginning of mumble dave though it's nowhere near as bad as..
> 
> *Endgame:* Ok.
> More fun than UA. Much more cohesive vibe. _Crap_ album cover. Some standout songs like 1,320. The slower songs on it desperately need more appropriate drumming and production. The way it came out on here is a bit meh. Listen to How the Story Ends for a good example of this, musically it's straight outta Countdown but doesn't hit like the Countdown songs did. Monotonous vocals make album feel repetitive.
> 
> _*Thirteen:*_ Bad.
> Another crap album cover. Another case of the mix and performances making what would otherwise be fairly decent songs just.. boring. We're full swing into Dave's mumbling, monotone vocals here, with exceptions like Black Swan. Some fun riffs like Deadly Nightshade are absolutely ruined by Dave just kind of rambling over the top and track length being double what it needed to be. I'm convinced Thirteen would have been at least a good album if someone like Max Norman produced it and someone gave Dave a ton of stimulants or poked him with a stick when he was writing lyrics. Too many songs. The redux versions of the old songs are worse than the demo versions.
> 
> _*Super Colider:*_ Bad.
> Inexplicable album. Kingmaker is Children of The Grave! Super Collider is In The Light! Peak mumble monotone Dave which makes the decision to go for radio-rock all the more puzzling - it's like Risk's negative image, where Risk was a massive stylistic shift to pop but there was an actual attempt to write catchy lyrics/vocals, here there is a shift to slower tempos and less riffy tracks.. but with even less interesting vocals. Probably the most offensively boring album ever made. The album art is baffling. Again, the production mutes whatever life these tracks may have had. Compare Thin Lizzy's original version of Cold Sweat for something that's musically pretty similar but sounds way more lively and fun.
> 
> _*Dystopia:*_ Meh. Picking up where Endgame left off. Much better solos, though Chris still had a few cool ones on the previous albums. The tracks still feel really lethargic in no small part due to continued mumble Dave. The title track is fun and actually has singing and vocal melodies. FAR too many tracks, and they're not sufficiently differentiated making the album as a whole pretty monotonous. Lots of filler that could easily have been on Super Collider. Lying in state is the same riff as Blackmail the Universe but a much worse song. The Emperor is a really fun song that stands out. Overall Dystopia is a boring album which is a shame because it has some gems.



You’ve got to be out of your fucking mind of Endgame was just “OK” for you. Wow.... It’s the best album they did since RIP and Countdown. Chris’ playing took the band several steps up. It’s too bad the two after that were letdowns and Dave & Chris never seemed to be on the same page.

“OK”. I just can’t....

And who gives a shit about what the cover looks like?


----------



## XPT707FX

electriceye said:


> BTW, he just posted a notice on IG that an announcement will be made by 2/28. He’s pictured with the two sharp horns of a black V sticking out from behind his head.


Can you post a link, I can’t seem to find the picture


----------



## McKay

InfernalVortex said:


> it's a stylized picture of the Large Hadron Collider. There were lots of memes about it back in the dark days of proto memes. Look up "Large Hadron Collider Meme" and you'll see it. So the album has a picture of a particle accelerator/collider as the album art. I actually wanted to like the album just because I liked the art. The rest is spot on though.



Yeah I got that part at the time, it's just a really lazy cover. It's a literal first page google image search album cover.



electriceye said:


> You’ve got to be out of your fucking mind of Endgame was just “OK” for you. Wow.... It’s the best album they did since RIP and Countdown. Chris’ playing took the band several steps up. It’s too bad the two after that were letdowns and Dave & Chris never seemed to be on the same page.
> 
> “OK”. I just can’t....
> 
> And who gives a shit about what the cover looks like?



It's all subjective. To me Endgame some really fun moments, some really fun riffing but the vocals/lyrics and song arrangements aren't on the same level as an album like System. It's certainly not a bad album. It's alright which is more than be said for TWNAH, 13 and Supercollider. I would put Endgame above Dystopia. Pick a random song from Endgame and chances are you'll have some fun riffing and solos. If album covers didn't matter bands wouldn't bother with them. They're a big part of the presentation of an album IMO. Anywhere near as close as the music itself? No, but it's part of it.


----------



## Bdtunn

Im saying this as a HUGE megadeth fan.
The system has failed, united abominations, endgame and dystopia were all 75% pretty damn good. Thirteen has too good songs on it but the tone is trash, supercollider has the opening song and then its alllll downhill from their.


----------



## manu80

13 was just an easy cash in, with re-hashing some old songs on it. Like "lets give the label an quick record...
Endgame and dystopia are the best they did in the last 10 yrs.
I understand Broderick leaving after the last 2 records.
The guy is a beast, too technical sometimes but Mustaine could have used him better.
Kiko fits maybe better in Marty's shoes( I would have seen Gus G too strangely) and I hope Dave lets him bring some ideas... 
anyways...still waiting for that V...


----------



## Zado

You want sexy Gibson V? Faulkner knows how to deliver


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still can't stand that pickguard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> 13 was just an easy cash in, with re-hashing some old songs on it. Like "lets give the label an quick record...
> Endgame and dystopia are the best they did in the last 10 yrs.
> I understand Broderick leaving after the last 2 records.
> The guy is a beast, too technical sometimes but Mustaine could have used him better.
> Kiko fits maybe better in Marty's shoes( I would have seen Gus G too strangely) and I hope Dave lets him bring some ideas...
> anyways...still waiting for that V...



Dave said around the recording/release of Thirteen that he wasn't happy with how Roadrunner was treating the band, plus it was their last contractually obligated record. Given half the songs were just old demos/B-sides re-recorded (plus one song that wasn't even meant for an album), it was pretty obvious that the album was just a rush job to get out of their Roadrunner contract.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Zado said:


> You want sexy Gibson V? Faulkner knows how to deliver



That is amazing. What are the details on it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> That is amazing. What are the details on it?



Looks like it'll be a all-out Gibson CS version of his main guitar (which the Epiphone sig is based on).


----------



## VMNT

Way too much plastic on that Faulkner V for my liking but it kind of suits Judas Priest aesthetics so I can almost see where he was going with it.
That said, why would anyone screw pickup rings into the pickguard ?!? That really bothers me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> Way too much plastic on that Faulkner V for my liking but it kind of suits Judas Priest aesthetics so I can almost see where he was going with it.
> That said, why would anyone screw pickup rings into the pickguard ?!? That really bothers me



Practicality: I've read if you've had pickup height issues, the pickup rings help to add an extra fraction of an inch. 
Aesthetic: Because it also suits Judas Priest.


----------



## VMNT

Pickup height issues on a guitar with a recessed Floyd though ??
Even if there were height issues on that Faulkner V, why would you design a new guitar with a problem that need plastic on plastic to be solved. Only at Gibson...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> Pickup height issues on a guitar with a recessed Floyd ??
> Even if there were height issues on that Faulkner V, why would you design a new guitar with a problem that need plastic on plastic to be solved. Only at Gibson...



You missed the 2nd part where I said it's an aesthetic touch. KK Downing had it on several of his Vs, so that seemed to influence Richie. But doing some quick research, allegedly some Vs from that era (late '60s - '70s) had some really small neck angles, so pickup rings helped with the height issues and added some stabilization. Also some people just really liked the look.


----------



## mmr007

VMNT said:


> Way too much plastic on that Faulkner V for my liking but it kind of suits Judas Priest aesthetics so I can almost see where he was going with it.
> That said, why would anyone screw pickup rings into the pickguard ?!? That really bothers me



I don't know


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> I don't know
> View attachment 90258
> 
> View attachment 90259



It's funny because after doing some reading, from what I can tell the guys in the '70s (Downing, Schenker) did the pickup ring mod for practicality reasons.

But people in subsequent years (Metallica, etc) most likely did it because their heroes did it. James Hetfield was a massive, massive Schenker fanboy. He painted his mahogany red Electra V white because of Schenker.


----------



## VMNT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's funny because after doing some reading, from what I can tell the guys in the '70s (Downing, Schenker) did the pickup ring mod for practicality reasons.
> 
> But people in subsequent years (Metallica, etc) most likely did it because their heroes did it. James Hetfield was a massive, massive Schenker fanboy. He painted his mahogany red Electra V white because of Schenker.



That makes sense! Also, maybe they wanted the pickups to be parallel to the strings rather than the body? 
Still, it's 2021, I wouldn't expect to see plastic on plastic from anyone but Gibson


----------



## mmr007

It's purely aesthetic to me and it works. I remember when my friends and I first saw Dave Murray's strat we loved it because of the chrome pickup rings over the white pickguard so even if there is no "reason" to have it it joins a long list of unnecessary tings on a guitar that have become cool based on who did it (like a monkey grip, a nonfunctional selector switch shoved in the middle pickup cavity, chrome covers on pickups etc)

For the longest time I rejected black HxH superstrats without pickup rings (eg direct mount pups) because Hanneman's ESPs and Jackson soloist had rings.

It is quite possible that if my heros didn't use rings over guards I might look at it and say "how stupid"


----------



## VMNT

mmr007 said:


> if there is no "reason" to have it it joins a long list of unnecessary tings on a guitar that have become cool based on who did it (like a monkey grip, a nonfunctional selector switch shoved in the middle pickup cavity, chrome covers on pickups etc)


Absolutely! You are lucky to see it as 'cool' though. All those features trigger my OCD and hunt me in my dreams


----------



## MaxOfMetal

VMNT said:


> That makes sense! Also, maybe they wanted the pickups to be parallel to the strings rather than the body?
> Still, it's 2021, I wouldn't expect to see plastic on plastic from anyone but Gibson



Or maybe that's what the artist wanted. 

Outside of internet guitar-nerdom no one really cares about pickup rings one way or another.


----------



## brector

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or maybe that's what the artist wanted.
> 
> Outside of internet guitar-nerdom no one really cares about pickup rings one way or another.


Exactly. I can count on a black hole how many times my wife has commented about pickup rings at a show


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> Or maybe that's what the artist wanted.
> 
> Outside of internet guitar-nerdom no one really cares about pickup rings one way or another.



I wouldn't say that is necessarily true. I've fielded questions by people who don't play guitar who have asked about why some guitars have pickup rings and others don't, or why some pickups are covered and others aren't. Guitar players might be into the technical nitty-gritty of winding impedance or amp wattage, yet visible changes to components like pickups, pickup rings, pickguards, or different bridge systems all make aesthetic changes that everyone can see. 

In fact, the 'guitar nerd' slant on this discussion would probably be about the practical benefits of pickups rings rather than their impact on the appearance of the guitar. These benefits have become less and less over time. For example, how hotter pickups have mostly replaced the pickup height fidgeting that used to be prevalent in guitar circles (that was made easier with pickup rings), or how pickup rings used to be a 'premium feature' just because Les Pauls had them when in reality Les Pauls required pickup rings because their slant-neck construction ensured the strings aren't parallel to the body. 

It is really no surprise that people have debated pickup rings in the context of increasing minimalism in guitar design over the last decade anyway. Their removal exists within the context of similar changes toward more spartan control schemes, matte finishes, less complicated bridges, and so on.


----------



## mmr007

MaxOfMetal said:


> Outside of internet guitar-nerdom no one really cares about pickup rings one way or another.



Does that mean those of us who cared about pickup rings on guitars before there even was an internet were mistaken?


----------



## VMNT

mmr007 said:


> Does that mean those of us who cared about pickup rings on guitars before there even was an internet were mistaken?


Nah, we were catalog/vhs/guitarworld nerds back then


----------



## mmr007

VMNT said:


> Nah, we were catalog/vhs/guitarworld nerds back then


 My whole life I have been a nerd (self realization setting in....sigh)


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

MaxOfMetal said:


> Outside of internet guitar-nerdom no one really cares about pickup rings one way or another.



I'm sure most of my friends don't even know what a pickup on a guitar is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sermo Lupi said:


> I wouldn't say that is necessarily true. I've fielded questions by people who don't play guitar who have asked about why some guitars have pickup rings and others don't, or why some pickups are covered and others aren't. Guitar players might be into the technical nitty-gritty of winding impedance or amp wattage, yet visible changes to components like pickups, pickup rings, pickguards, or different bridge systems all make aesthetic changes that everyone can see.
> 
> In fact, the 'guitar nerd' slant on this discussion would probably be about the practical benefits of pickups rings rather than their impact on the appearance of the guitar. These benefits have become less and less over time. For example, how hotter pickups have mostly replaced the pickup height fidgeting that used to be prevalent in guitar circles (that was made easier with pickup rings), or how pickup rings used to be a 'premium feature' just because Les Pauls had them when in reality Les Pauls required pickup rings because their slant-neck construction ensured the strings aren't parallel to the body.
> 
> It is really no surprise that people have debated pickup rings in the context of increasing minimalism in guitar design over the last decade anyway. Their removal exists within the context of similar changes toward more spartan control schemes, matte finishes, less complicated bridges, and so on.



I rest my case.


----------



## mmr007

ok question...because it appears I may have at least one thing I am severely OCD about. In general, I always prefer pickup rings vs direct mount for aesthetic reasons but since my preferred guitar is always a HxS superstrat that rule has to be abandoned since I really cannot stand the mismatch of a ring mounted humbucker next to a direct mount single coil (another reason I preferred RG550's to RG570's) See the ESP Skulls and Snakes...one of my favorite looking guitars but I would argue the direct mount looks so much better than the mismatched ring mount. Am I the only one who cares about such minutiae?


This? Good....




This? Bad....


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> I rest my case.



Saw this coming a mile away 

If you disagree, at least explain why. 

I get that non-guitarists aren't losing sleep over such things, but it seems remarkably elitist to suggest only 'guitar nerds' care about these details. You've never asked your girlfriend or wife's opinion on a guitar, and had them comment on more than just the colour? 

Do only car enthusiasts notice mud flaps? Where does it end?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sermo Lupi said:


> Saw this coming a mile away
> 
> If you disagree, at least explain why.
> 
> I get that non-guitarists aren't losing sleep over such things, but it seems remarkably elitist to suggest only 'guitar nerds' care about these details. You've never asked your girlfriend or wife's opinion on a guitar, and had them comment on more than just the colour?
> 
> Do only car enthusiasts notice mud flaps? Where does it end?



Enthusiasts tend to hyper focus and over weigh small, often innocuous details about thier particular enthusiasm. 

We, yes "we", as someone with tens of thousands of posts and over a decade devoted to a niche guitar forum I think it's pretty obvious that I am also a guitar nerd, do this over details that the guitar playing community at large really doesn't care about a fraction as much, let alone folks with even less investment, social and otherwise. 

My wife notices some guitars have light fretboards and others dark. She has said some look better one way or another, but I guarantee that she doesn't think about it...pretty much ever. Just like while I know there are differences in her items of hobby, as long as she's happy I don't care.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

MaxOfMetal said:


> Enthusiasts tend to hyper focus and over weigh small, often innocuous details about thier particular enthusiasm.
> 
> We, yes "we", as someone with tens of thousands of posts and over a decade devoted to a niche guitar forum I think it's pretty obvious that I am also a guitar nerd, do this over details that the guitar playing community at large really doesn't care about a fraction as much, let alone folks with even less investment, social and otherwise.
> 
> My wife notices some guitars have light fretboards and others dark. She has said some look better one way or another, but I guarantee that she doesn't think about it...pretty much ever. Just like while I know there are differences in her items of hobby, as long as she's happy I don't care.



I think that is fair. 

Having said that, experiences vary somewhat. My partner is an artist and I've learned from experience that I don't need to know the minutiae of the colour wheel to notice the prevalence of blue and orange in advertising, or to see how common certain shapes are in the composition of art (especially action being set on a diagonal). 

Likewise for her, I'd say that, if anything, she is more likely to point out small visual differences like pickups rings because her brain doesn't block them out like mine does. I don't really question when a Gibson or an 80s Jackson has pickup rings because they just suit the appearance of those guitars in my mind. 

As you say, enthusiasts obsess. Obsession is a blindness of sorts. When you lose the forest for the trees, in this context that often means you lose grasp of the overall look of a guitar because you're staring at it like a spec sheet. Laymen can still pick up on those small details, but they may do so from a different perspective. 

On that note, the design and reception of EBMM's St. Vincent model is interesting to consider, especially in light of some of the things St. Vincent herself has said about conceptualising that guitar. Around the time that model was released, St. Vincent mentioned in several interviews how she adopted a non-guitarist's point of view to redesign various small details, such as the design of the knobs or the pickup configuration (which she changed to suit the angular look of the guitar). She specifically referred to it as seeing the guitar from a designer's point of view to challenge some of the traditionalism inherent in the industry.

So I'd say enthusiasts like us overlook as much as we obsess. Or at least that's what I'd go back and tell my 16-year-old self for hating on Gretsch!


----------



## SpaceDock

You guys just made me realize I haven’t bought a guitar without direct mount pickups in what must be 20 years. Never even thought about it until just now.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

MaxOfMetal said:


> My wife notices some guitars have light fretboards and others dark. She has said some look better one way or another, but I guarantee that she doesn't think about it...pretty much ever. Just like while I know there are differences in her items of hobby, as long as she's happy I don't care.



I rest my case that lifemates of guitarists are unlucky people

They're forced to sustain and accept our obsession, enthusiasm and long rants without even getting what we're talking about

I agree with Max, my girlfriend really made me realize what kind of stubborn nerd individuals we are and that we should at least attempt to look beyond our nose


----------



## ArtDecade

We have guitarists that will pay a premium for the type of screw on a Boss pedal. Pickup rings do not matter to anyone but guitar nerds.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ri...straight-on-his-new-gibson-signature-flying-v


----------



## nightflameauto

A short scale V? If not for the fact it's Gibson so it will cost three arms, two legs and a testicle, I'd be all in on that. I've been wanting to get a shorter scale guitar of some type and I like to see more options, even if it will be out of my price range.


----------



## Bdtunn

Dave posted a little video. No guitar just this and Vic walking around.


----------



## mmr007

That was kinda out of left field. No one saw that coming


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> That was kinda out of left field. No one saw that coming



Props on Gibson for really keeping this under wraps.


----------



## mastapimp

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 90396
> 
> 
> Dave posted a little video. No guitar just this and Vic walking around.


It's labeled with "Countdown. 2.23.21"


----------



## Werecow

VMNT said:


> Way too much plastic on that Faulkner V for my liking but it kind of suits Judas Priest aesthetics so I can almost see where he was going with it.
> That said, why would anyone screw pickup rings into the pickguard ?!? That really bothers me


I'm in the Devin Townsend school of palm muting, where the pinky is sort of wrapped around the corner of the pickup ring to tell exactly where you are, and also as a sort of mounting for your hand, where you drag the pick down by actually using your pinky braced solidly against the pickup ring. It sounds ultra heavy while being highly controllable doing it like that.
So that's another possible reason for wanting them. It doesn't work so well if at all with direct mounted pickups. It's an entirely practical choice for me.


----------



## ArtDecade

mastapimp said:


> It's labeled with "Countdown. 2.23.21"



Shouldn't it be "Countdown 2.Extinction"?


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Well at least we know when we can expect to see the guitar finally. 

I prob wont ever buy it but good for Dave. I'm sure they are giving him fat stacks.


----------



## BlackSG91

BTW...I would love to pick up some onion rings!







;>)/


----------



## Ataraxia2320

BlackSG91 said:


> BTW...I would love to pick up some onion rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Making me huuuungry.


----------



## BlackSG91

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Making me huuuungry.



Your avatar is making me thirsty!


;>)/


----------



## odibrom

mastapimp said:


> It's labeled with "Countdown. 2.23.21"


----------



## Bdtunn

Found this on the olde inter-web

if it’s valid I’d say the “budget” version will be the Kramer and the Gibson will be between the usual 5-10k haha


----------



## groverj3

Meh


----------



## Merrekof

Got up this morning with this:
https://guitar.com/news/gear-news/dave-mustaine-gibson-signature/

Who knew..? 

Edit: I'm curious though what guitar he would be getting. A vintage Gibson V, a modernised Gibson V or the Kramer V? My guess, the Kramer Nite-V


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Finally. Only a few more days of waiting. To bad the Gibson doesn't have the 70s Flying V headstock or a reverse hockeystick headstock, that would have been cool. But maybe the regular hockeystick headstock on a V will grow on me, time will tell.

Maybe Gibson will reveal the Richie Faulkner V at the same time as well.


----------



## Flappydoodle

OmegaSlayer said:


> I rest my case that lifemates of guitarists are unlucky people
> 
> They're forced to sustain and accept our obsession, enthusiasm and long rants without even getting what we're talking about
> 
> I agree with Max, my girlfriend really made me realize what kind of stubborn nerd individuals we are and that we should at least attempt to look beyond our nose



As far as hobbies go, guitar isn't a bad one at all. They're not that expensive. You can play at home and it's not super inconvenient. They don't lose massive amounts of value when you own them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Merrekof said:


> Got up this morning with this:
> https://guitar.com/news/gear-news/dave-mustaine-gibson-signature/
> 
> Who knew..?
> 
> Edit: I'm curious though what guitar he would be getting. A vintage Gibson V, a modernised Gibson V or the Kramer V? My guess, the Kramer Nite-V



Pretty sure hes getting both the roundhorn Gibson V AND a Kramer based on the King V.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Gibson, Kramer and Epiphone?


----------



## VMNT

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 90435
> 
> 
> Found this on the olde inter-web


Looks like they used Megadeth font for the Kramer logo


----------



## VMNT

*edit - double post


----------



## valkyrie

A feeble guitarist who is a shadow of his former self goes to a feeble guitar-maker that is a shadow of its former self. 

I can see it.


----------



## manu80

I'll wait til the 23rd but I'm just a bit disappointed to see artist releasing stuff that are amost unaffordable for fans.
Like the Jones LP sig.7000 euros? mmm ok...but no...The V will be in same waters for sure....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

valkyrie said:


> A feeble guitarist who is a shadow of his former self goes to a feeble guitar-maker that is a shadow of its former self.
> 
> I can see it.








manu80 said:


> I'll wait til the 23rd but I'm just a bit disappointed to see artist releasing stuff that are amost unaffordable for fans.
> Like the Jones LP sig.7000 euros? mmm ok...but no...The V will be in same waters for sure....



That's probably why they're doing multiple brands/tiers. You'll have a $$$$ Gibson Custom series for the guys that want his exact guitar, a mid-priced Epiphone/Kramer that'll have 90% the same specs for a fraction of the price. 

That's how most First Tier artist signature guitars work. From Meshuggah and the M8M vs. M80M, to Joe Satriani and the JS1 vs JS100, to Misha Mansoor's USA vs. Pro, and Gary Holt's ESP vs. LTD. 

That way everyone is happy, the guys who can spend the cash for the bragging rights, and the regular players and weekend warriors. 

Not sure how anyone can twist that into a negative.


----------



## mmr007

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 90462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how anyone can twist that into a negative.



You moderate a guitar forum....you of all people should know how guitarists can twist something guitar related into a negative


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mmr007 said:


> You moderate a guitar forum....you of all people should know how guitarists can twist something guitar related into a negative



Gotta fight the good fight. And drink. A lot.


----------



## Kobalt

Very disappointed, but entirely unsurprised.

Dave's probably after his retirement money at this point, and that's coming from a big Megadeth/Mustaine fan.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I'm sure if he went with Jackson they'd be $3.99 with case. 

Heck, his Deans were $4k depending on model. If you ordered an ESP DV8 (not LTD) the pricing was similar. 

Not sure why Gibson is seen as a cash grab.


----------



## Kobalt

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sure if he went with Jackson they'd be $3.99 with case.
> 
> Heck, his Deans were $4k depending on model. If you ordered an ESP DV8 (not LTD) the pricing was similar.
> 
> Not sure why Gibson is seen as a cash grab.


Maybe I'm missing that part; does signature guitar pricing have anything to do with the money he makes from his endorsement? I kinda see this as independent from his endorsement contract. He's boasted several times that his favorite guitars had always been his Jacksons, yet he has categorically refused to go back there, surely because other manufacturers such as Dean and now Gibson have offered him way more money to put his name on their product?


----------



## valkyrie

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 90462



You misread a harmless joke as some kind of attack but go on, tell me more about how Mustaine and Gibson are in their prime if you like


----------



## MaxOfMetal

valkyrie said:


> You misread a harmless joke as some kind of attack but go on, tell me more about how Mustaine and Gibson are in their prime if you like



Hit and run low hanging fruit. Hilarious.



Kobalt said:


> Maybe I'm missing that part; does signature guitar pricing have anything to do with the money he makes from his endorsement? I kinda see this as independent from his endorsement contract. He's boasted several times that his favorite guitars had always been his Jacksons, yet he has categorically refused to go back there, surely because other manufacturers such as Dean and now Gibson have offered him way more money to put his name on their product?



His history with Jackson is pretty _complicated_, but doubt Dean is even capable of offering more money than FMIC.


----------



## Kobalt

MaxOfMetal said:


> His history with Jackson is pretty _complicated_, but doubt Dean is even capable of offering more money than FMIC.


Oh I know, I agree, but it's hard to even think he went with Gibson for anything other than being offered a nice big check. There is nothing that ever linked the names Dave Mustaine and Gibson together. Even Dean made more sense in my opinion.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kobalt said:


> Oh I know, I agree, but it's hard to even think he went with Gibson for anything other than being offered a nice big check. There is nothing that ever linked the names Dave Mustaine and Gibson together. Even Dean made more sense in my opinion.



The same could be said of ESP, and make no mistake, all endorsements are about the hustle. 

I wouldn't say he has zero linkage with Gibson, he's had both Jackson and Dean copy (or close to it) Gibson designs for decades. 

Perhaps, he finally wanted to play authentic®.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

...So yeah, if that roundhorn V does end up being a thing and they release an Epi model... Fuck.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

So...it's not a V Strandberg
*mindblown.gif*


----------



## VMNT

Kobalt said:


> Oh I know, I agree, but it's hard to even think he went with Gibson for anything other than being offered a nice big check. There is nothing that ever linked the names Dave Mustaine and Gibson together. Even Dean made more sense in my opinion.


Actually Gibson was the first company Mustaine contacted after leaving Jackson. Apparently it didn't work out back then because they wouldn't make him a guitar with 24 freets (his words) 
Also, the Y2KV was basically a modern take on a Flying V.


----------



## Flappydoodle

How can anybody say Mustaine is a shadow of his former self?

Latest albums are still awesome. Live shows are great. They're still tight, well-rehearsed and professional. His singing still sounds good, especially considering his age, the D tuning, and him having throat cancer.


----------



## mastapimp

Dave posted a few more teasers on Instagram...some quickly blurry outline filters of certain parts of the guitar. Nothing new if you've been looking at the prototype hanging on the wall of the Gibson office. The caption includes the word "collection."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guys call me crazy but I think there's still a chance it's a BC Rich.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mastapimp said:


> Dave posted a few more teasers on Instagram...some quickly blurry outline filters of certain parts of the guitar. Nothing new if you've been looking at the prototype hanging on the wall of the Gibson office. The caption includes the word "collection."



Judging by one of the teasers, he ditched the '58 string-thru plate for a standard Stoptail.


----------



## manu80

will it be called The Dave mustaine's Katana signature ?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Can I say I found funny this kind of promotion with trailers, teasers, teasers of trailers, teasers of announcements for a piece of gear?
I think it's annoying on other products like movies, records and so on.
But for a guitar I found it to be really obnoxious, especially because it'a product that costs in the 4 digits, it's not easily available to all the pockets, and usually who has the money to afford those products keeps up with the news.
So, to who that trailer is targeted to? Bah


----------



## slan

OmegaSlayer said:


> Can I say I found funny this kind of promotion with trailers, teasers, teasers of trailers, teasers of announcements for a piece of gear?
> I think it's annoying on other products like movies, records and so on.
> But for a guitar I found it to be really obnoxious, especially because it'a product that costs in the 4 digits, it's not easily available to all the pockets, and usually who has the money to afford those products keeps up with the news.
> So, to who that trailer is targeted to? Bah



People like us who devote 22-page threads to it!


----------



## odibrom

... so, aren't we passed the promised revealing day...


----------



## manu80

ah i was about to say it but....it's still early in the usa


----------



## Bodes

manu80 said:


> ah i was about to say it but....it's still early in the usa



But it is 9pm here in Australia. Just announce this, so I can go to bed...


----------



## MrWulf

it is 2AM in the West Coast USA lol. Give it some time


----------



## Demiurge

It has been moved to the 29th. Be patient, folks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

odibrom said:


> ... so, aren't we passed the promised revealing day...


It's Feb 23rd 6:45 AM in my time zone. Most metal musicians are just going to bed at this time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's Feb 23rd 6:45 AM in my time zone. Most metal musicians are just going to bed at this time.



And most Megadeth fans that can buy these launch Gibsons are doing thier morning stretches between shots of MetaMucil.


----------



## manu80

Changed his mind and went back to jackson


----------



## possumkiller

manu80 said:


> Changed his mind and went back to jackson


Changed his mind and went with legator.


----------



## JimF

possumkiller said:


> Changed his mind and went with *Kiesel*



FTFY


----------



## manu80

This would make 2021 worse than 2020 already...


----------



## eaeolian

ArtDecade said:


> That Kramer looks so much like his Deans that the South Korean factory probably just changed the head stock and resumed production on the same day.



Seriously. Although they're all made in Indonesia by Cort now, I believe.


----------



## eaeolian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "We know you saw those Vs in our videos. We're so happy you guys had so much interest for these new models, that are for Bullet For My Valentine guitarist Matt Tuck, who we welcome to our family with open arms"
> 
> *week later*
> 
> BC Rich signature Dave Mustaine Speed V.



Well, it *would* be full circle.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> No one in here is raring to buy this, they just want to bitch about it.



I actually like the roundhorn V with the Explorer headstock. Too bad it will be 5K.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eaeolian said:


> I actually like the roundhorn V with the Explorer headstock. Too bad it will be 5K.



Same. Which is why I keep hoping they do an Epi.


----------



## odibrom

...so... are we there yet?...


----------



## manu80

Countdown to deception for today.....


----------



## VMNT




----------



## VMNT

That Flying V looks very cool actually


----------



## ZombieLloyd

I like the rounded V a lot. Might get one at some point in the future.


----------



## Possessed

I will pre-order one once they are available, cant wait


----------



## Bdtunn

That Gibson is pretty classy, I likey

also looks like she’s back to passives again


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Man there is something about seeing the stars you watched as a kid growing old.


----------



## Seabeast2000

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man there is something about seeing the stars you watched as a kid growing old.


Everyone is adding 10-15 years with their military contractor/hipster/covid beards too.


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s a LOT of heel for a V. For my preferences that is. His sig has always been like that though. He’s nothing if not consistent with his designs. That silver Kramer could be fun if I find one in stores to try. But it’s immediately up against similar import Jacksons so I hope it holds its own.


----------



## manu80

So used to the kahler on the quicksilver V or something identical visually that i still cant bear that V plate....


----------



## VMNT

Hmmm, not sure we are looking at the final products here though. They mentioned that the acoustic is a proto and didn't say a word about the Vs.
What's interesting is what's sitting in Dave's cabinet in the background, L to R:
1. Gibson Explorer in natural or korina finish
2. Flying V with 3+3 headstock in natural or korina finish
3. (Another Kramer KV in silver)
4. (Another Flying V with 6 in line headstock)
5. Flying V with white 3+3 headstock
6. (Another acoustic)


----------



## Metal Mortician

Is it me, or does the Gibson rounded v look like a 24.75” scale?


----------



## StevenC

VMNT said:


>



My kingdom for a 1960DM


----------



## Triple-J

I like all I've seen so far and as a former owner of a DV8 (that I've regretted selling for years!) I've high hopes for the Kramer model but I'm curious as to where Epiphone fit in with things as it seems like Kramer are doing a riff on his Jackson/ESP sigs and Gibson are going in a more classic/Y2KV type direction.


----------



## mogar

I'm digging on that Kramer something fierce. Was Looking at the new "not a Hetfield sig" pro series King V from Jackson, but this may be a contender depending on the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Couple of things from that interview; thats probably the most humble i've ever heard Dave sound.  Plus yeah, Cancer did seem to do a number to his voice.

Still excited about that roundhorn V. Looks killer, and honestly seeing a better look at the Kramer makes it look pretty slick.



Triple-J said:


> I like all I've seen so far and as a former owner of a DV8 (that I've regretted selling for years!) I've high hopes for the Kramer model but I'm curious as to where Epiphone fit in with things as it seems like Kramer are doing a riff on his Jackson/ESP sigs and Gibson are going in a more classic/Y2KV type direction.



I'm going to guess that we're gonna get a USA Kramer and Gibson CS Y2KV, and an import Kramer and a Epi Y2KV. If they do the latter, I'm wondering if the Epi will have a transparent figured top, or either a solid finish or non-figured transparent finish.


----------



## slavboi_delight

They look way better than i anticipated


----------



## Zado




----------



## I play music




----------



## VMNT

Gibson 30th Anniversary 'Rust In Peace' Edition Flying V:


Gibson Dave Mustaine Flying V EXP Metallic Silver:


Kramer Dave Mustaine Flying V Vanguard Natural:


Gibson Acoustic Dave Mustaine CF-100 Blood Burst:


That silver round horn is calling my name... I can even live with those inlays that look like the Dean logo.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

VMNT said:


> View attachment 90579
> View attachment 90580
> View attachment 90581
> View attachment 90582
> View attachment 90583



OK where are each of those built??? Do want.


----------



## ZombieLloyd

I want that natural Kramer and the green burst Gibson. Damn!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> View attachment 90579
> View attachment 90580
> View attachment 90581
> View attachment 90582
> View attachment 90583
> 
> That silver round horn is calling my name... I can even live with those inlays that look like the Dean logo.


----------



## groverj3

The black Gibson with gold hardware is okay. I like that headstock better than the one on his old Y2KV. It's kind of sacrilegious in Jackson circles, but I don't like the Y2KV.

The rest are kind of blah for me.

The Kramer is just the same as a KV/all his other models over the years.


----------



## manu80

shit...the natural kramer and the silver Gibson just slays....
thrash factor everywhere then ?
On the pic where he holds the black V the upper part looks bent and not straight !


----------



## works0fheart

These look okay. Still not too interested, but a bit better than I thought. I still have to wonder if Gibson is having all of those QC issues like they were for a long time throughout the 2010's. That and I hope these don't have their signature baseball bat neck shape.


----------



## Omzig

I dig the Kramer Dave Mustaine Flying V Vanguard Natural, the rest look a bit Billy Gibbons/ZZ top'ish to me


----------



## Zado

Ugly as anus inlays


----------



## eaeolian

Zado said:


> Ugly as anus inlays



Seriously. USE THE FUCKING SPLIT PARALLELOGRAM INLAYS ON THEM ALL.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I play music said:


>



Is this a photoshop or a guitar I can buy. My lord that is sexy. HNNNNNGGGGGGG


----------



## Crumbling

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is this a photoshop or a guitar I can buy. My lord that is sexy. HNNNNNGGGGGGG


https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/shape/king-v/pro-series-king-v-kvt/2914412520


----------



## soul_lip_mike

> pro series



damn


----------



## nsimonsen

Imagine how cool it would've been if he had returned to Jackson....


----------



## X1X

I think they all look good. Not my specs though.


----------



## manu80

I wanna see prices...for the silver


----------



## Possessed

manu80 said:


> I wanna see prices...for the silver


More like usa version, so maybe 2500e - 2999e?


----------



## chipchappy

It's a V, so I'll never buy one. Those inlays are kinda funky. Just when I thought I'd seen it all.

Same goes for the acoustic. Also that chain of Vic rattle-heads on the pickguard is awful. 



nsimonsen said:


> Imagine how cool it would've been if he had returned to Jackson....



I absolutely love that we're 24 pages and this is still the sentiment


----------



## VMNT

Possessed said:


> More like usa version, so maybe 2500e - 2999e?


I would guess RRP=3K-4K, Actual Retail Price=2.5K-2.8K, Second Hand=1K-1.8K, Second Hand Essex Studios=49K


----------



## setsuna7

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/da...3LSwI5542xh2WbuE-XLSi88gZalzxNvsnvlQVfi6pR6c8


----------



## Possessed

Essex Studios 100k


----------



## setsuna7

Not gonna lie, l love how this looks!!


----------



## Dooky

Pretty cool


----------



## Metal Mortician

Kramer Pacman inlays. 

There, now you can’t unsee it.


----------



## I play music

I play music said:


>





nsimonsen said:


> Imagine how cool it would've been if he had returned to Jackson....


Do you really need that guys name on it? Jackson does make the guitar ...


----------



## DIM3S0UL

None of them comes close to his Deans or Jacksons. That said = 
The Kramer looks good and is probably the only one people can afford. The Gibson models are just regular Flying Vs with a Explorer headstock which looks a bit off to me.

Also what the heck is going on with these inlays ? And why is the "Rust in Peace" 30th Anniversary guitar green ??? Did he use a green Jackson back then ?


----------



## XC18

Meh, I like the inlays on the silver, looks kinda like a spinal cord


----------



## McKay

DIM3S0UL said:


> what the heck is going on with these inlays ? And why is the "Rust in Peace" 30th Anniversary guitar green ??? Did he use a green Jackson back then ?



Inlays give it away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Gibson V also has 24 frets, making it only the 3rd (including Epi) V that's had 24 frets I think? I know of the Gibson V 90 from the '80s, and the recently released Prophesy V.


----------



## manu80

Guess that green V RIP color goes with the green stone Vic is holding on the album cover ?


----------



## Kobalt

All I've noticed that picked at my curiosity was the fact that his signature pickups are now uncovered? Guess he wanted a more traditional pickup look to go with Gibson.

Ah well, carry on...


----------



## DIM3S0UL

manu80 said:


> Guess that green V RIP color goes with the green stone Vic is holding on the album cover ?



I guess. But still, why not make it blue like the whole album cover ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kobalt said:


> All I've noticed that picked at my curiosity was the fact that his signature pickups are now uncovered? Guess he wanted a more traditional pickup look to go with Gibson.
> 
> Ah well, carry on...



The covered pickups were his active Livewires (higher-output JB/Jazz set), while the uncovered pickups are a new passive set he got while he was still with Dean. The bridge is the Thrash Factor (a tweaked JB), and the neck is a '59 with satin bobbins.


----------



## Kobalt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The covered pickups were his active Livewires (higher-output JB/Jazz set), while the uncovered pickups are a new passive set he got while he was still with Dean. The bridge is the Thrash Factor (a tweaked JB), and the neck is a '59 with satin bobbins.


Wow, shows how behind I am on this stuff. Thanks


----------



## mmr007

OK....am I suffering a stroke or is the V Mustaine is holding in those pics photoshopped? The neck looks like it has an adams apple and the top horn also has wavy lines.

Second, are those additional pics real guitars? The ones with a true tail piece? I though his guitars are traditional string thru.

Third (I know there was technically no announcement of a first)...how long now until Metallica signs with Gibson? My friend and I are arguing about this. They have a much bigger history together (and recent actually). I don't think it will hapen but.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mmr007 said:


> Third (I know there was technically no announcement of a first)...how long now until Metallica signs with Gibson? My friend and I are arguing about this. They have a much bigger history together (and recent actually). I don't think it will hapen but.....



Kirk has already worked with Gibson on some limited edition models, and Het very publicly stated that he didn't want to work with Gibson over some disagreements regarding a limited he was working on with them around the same time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mmr007 said:


> OK....am I suffering a stroke or is the V Mustaine is holding in those pics photoshopped? The neck looks like it has an adams apple and the top horn also has wavy lines.
> 
> Second, are those additional pics real guitars? The ones with a true tail piece? I though his guitars are traditional string thru.
> 
> Third (I know there was technically no announcement of a first)...how long now until Metallica signs with Gibson? My friend and I are arguing about this. They have a much bigger history together (and recent actually). I don't think it will hapen but.....



Yeah there's a weird warp in the middle of the picture that mightve been caused by photoshop. And they do seem real. Mustaine used one of them in the IG teaser clips he posted yesterday.

And as Max said above, Kirk already worked with Gibson, and James had a bad experience with them. Gibson was supposed to release the Iron Cross in 2009/2010, but something happened, shit hit the fan, and James went to ESP instead. He pretty much quit using Gibson full-time since then, save for the occasional vintage Les Paul or Explorer. He talked about it on Instagram when he still used it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah there's a weird warp in the middle of the picture that mightve been caused by photoshop. And they do seem real. Mustaine used one of them in the IG teaser clips he posted yesterday.
> 
> And as Max said above, Kirk already worked with Gibson, and James had a bad experience with them. Gibson was supposed to release the Iron Cross in 2009/2010, but something happened, shit hit the fan, and James went to ESP instead. He pretty much quit using Gibson full-time since then, save for the occasional vintage Les Paul or Explorer. He talked about it on Instagram when he still used it.



Word on the street is that Gibson was being a little pushy as far as wanting some level of commitment and exclusivity, and that lead to a breakdown. In the aftermath they gave up on that, and Kirk's V happened while James peaced out of the whole deal.


----------



## groverj3

Dave should just say: "They backed the money truck up to my house and so now I play Gibson."

I'd at least appreciate the honesty


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Zado said:


> Ugly as anus inlays


The anus is ugly only when you don't get it
Which is relevant to owning guitars too...I suppose

What to say...I'm always feel a big letdown when a guitar costs more than 1.5k and doesn't have a matching headstock


----------



## mastapimp

OmegaSlayer said:


> What to say...I'm always feel a big letdown when a guitar costs more than 1.5k and doesn't have a matching headstock


Wtf do you expect from Gibson? 99% of the guitars they offer have black headstocks.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

mastapimp said:


> Wtf do you expect from Gibson? 99% of the guitars they offer have black headstocks.


That's one of the reasons it's a brand that puts me off
And it annoys me because it's deliberate
Look how glorious this is


----------



## VMNT

I was hoping we were not going to see that silhouette logo ever again but here it is, bigger than ever


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Not sure why folks thought MegaDave was going to magically sprout good taste.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm really digging all those V's, especially the Silverburst, but those Dean-ish inlays are atrocious 

I'd honestly be tempted to pick one up if the price was reasonable, which I doubt they will be until they hit the used market


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

setsuna7 said:


> Not gonna lie, l love how this looks!!


I dig it too, especially how the moved the bridge pickup closer to the bridge. It will tighten up the attack and this will work nicely for downtuning.


----------



## Flappydoodle

The upper fret access looks really, really bad. Everything from 17th fret onwards is blocked

That said, the silver one is hot. So is the natural Kramer with the V shaped string through


----------



## StevenC

Flappydoodle said:


> The upper fret access looks really, really bad. Everything from 17th fret onwards is blocked
> 
> That said, the silver one is hot. So is the natural Kramer with the V shaped string through


The neck joins at the same place as a King V or maybe slightly higher.


----------



## mmr007

And apparently an epiphone version is coming so if overpaying for Gibson isn't your thing then....there you go


----------



## Forkface

MaxOfMetal said:


> And most Megadeth fans that can buy these launch Gibsons are doing thier morning stretches between shots of MetaMucil.


man, few things in this forum have made me laugh as hard as this comment.


----------



## Spicypickles

Some of you guys are crazy. The only model isn’t here that even looks remotely decent is the black v, the rest are hot trash.


----------



## failsafe

VMNT said:


> I can even live with those inlays that look like the Dean logo.


Goddamnit, I can’t unsee that now


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Spicypickles said:


> Some of you guys are crazy. The only model isn’t here that even looks remotely decent is the black v, the rest are hot trash.



As the biggest Mustaine fanboy ever, I 200% agree.


----------



## hanzzen

The Silver rounded V and Kramer V looks good, aside from the inlays. I think it might have looked better with just dots, or smaller inlays or blocks even.
The black custom V is the best looking one by far. The greenburst is hideous.


----------



## manu80

the black one makes me think about the Dean DCR V released like 4yrs ago. 
I'd go for the silver if ever could...


----------



## Metal Mortician

/rant

I’m just going to say that with the way Dean is losing 10+ year endorsers, I actually HOPE Michael Amott jumps ship to Gibson. Release a black classic V with a mirror pickguard and a JB/59 combo akin to his Anthems of Rebellion ESP. 
(Just cannot get used to the look of the Tyrant)

THAT move would make more sense than these new releases. Gibson is really stretching themselves (scale length joke - haha) on what would be considered an “Authentic” Gibson. 

Ok, I feel better. Carry on. /rant


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metal Mortician said:


> /rant
> 
> I’m just going to say that with the way Dean is losing 10+ year endorsers, I actually HOPE Michael Amott jumps ship to Gibson. Release a black classic V with a mirror pickguard and a JB/59 combo akin to his Anthems of Rebellion ESP.
> (Just cannot get used to the look of the Tyrant)
> 
> THAT move would make more sense than these new releases. Gibson is really stretching themselves (scale length joke - haha) on what would be considered an “Authentic” Gibson.
> 
> Ok, I feel better. Carry on. /rant



Shit not only that, but he also has those Les Pauls he used during the Liiva era that Gibson can make copies of.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Metal Mortician said:


> /rant
> 
> I’m just going to say that with the way Dean is losing 10+ year endorsers, I actually HOPE Michael Amott jumps ship to Gibson. Release a black classic V with a mirror pickguard and a JB/59 combo akin to his Anthems of Rebellion ESP.
> (Just cannot get used to the look of the Tyrant)
> 
> THAT move would make more sense than these new releases. Gibson is really stretching themselves (scale length joke - haha) on what would be considered an “Authentic” Gibson.
> 
> Ok, I feel better. Carry on. /rant




I would legit buy an Amott Mirror v. I'd prefer an ESP but hell I'd do a gibson too.


----------



## Chanson

The black and gold looks cool. The rest are a no for me. They get some points for trying something slightly different though.


----------



## works0fheart

To be honest, there's not many Dean's that look super appealing, but they do at least feel and sound pretty good. I have an 8 string Rustey Cooley sig from when he was with them and it's actually a pretty nice guitar


----------



## groverj3

Metal Mortician said:


> /rant
> 
> I’m just going to say that with the way Dean is losing 10+ year endorsers, I actually HOPE Michael Amott jumps ship to Gibson. Release a black classic V with a mirror pickguard and a JB/59 combo akin to his Anthems of Rebellion ESP.
> (Just cannot get used to the look of the Tyrant)
> 
> THAT move would make more sense than these new releases. Gibson is really stretching themselves (scale length joke - haha) on what would be considered an “Authentic” Gibson.
> 
> Ok, I feel better. Carry on. /rant


Amott played a Solar with an Evertune on the new album they're writing.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Flappydoodle said:


> The upper fret access looks really, really bad. Everything from 17th fret onwards is blocked
> 
> That said, the silver one is hot. So is the natural Kramer with the V shaped string through



Your problem
Not Dave's




Metal Mortician said:


> /rant
> 
> I’m just going to say that with the way Dean is losing 10+ year endorsers, I actually HOPE Michael Amott jumps ship to Gibson. Release a black classic V with a mirror pickguard and a JB/59 combo akin to his Anthems of Rebellion ESP.
> (Just cannot get used to the look of the Tyrant)
> 
> THAT move would make more sense than these new releases. Gibson is really stretching themselves (scale length joke - haha) on what would be considered an “Authentic” Gibson.
> 
> Ok, I feel better. Carry on. /rant



Honestly I can't get how someone can move from ESP to Dean, even with bags of money involved
ESP is just another planet of quality, brand appeal and promotion


----------



## Mathemagician

Metal Mortician said:


> /rant
> 
> I’m just going to say that with the way Dean is losing 10+ year endorsers, I actually HOPE Michael Amott jumps ship to Gibson. Release a black classic V with a mirror pickguard and a JB/59 combo akin to his Anthems of Rebellion ESP.
> (Just cannot get used to the look of the Tyrant)
> 
> THAT move would make more sense than these new releases. Gibson is really stretching themselves (scale length joke - haha) on what would be considered an “Authentic” Gibson.
> 
> Ok, I feel better. Carry on. /rant



Yes gib me cool V. 



OmegaSlayer said:


> Your problem
> Not Dave's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I can't get how someone can move from ESP to Dean, even with bags of money involved
> ESP is just another planet of quality, brand appeal and promotion




ESP probably has higher demands for sell through #’s or a less generous payout. It’s gotta be something and that something is almost always money. Not knocking ESP I’m a fanboy, just discussing the decision. Dean made him what he wanted and he seemed happy for a good long while.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Mustaine happy, two words combined that can't make sense


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Forkface said:


> man, few things in this forum have made me laugh as hard as this comment.


----------



## VMNT

works0fheart said:


> To be honest, there's not many Dean's that look super appealing, but they do at least feel and sound pretty good. I have an 8 string Rustey Cooley sig from when he was with them and it's actually a pretty nice guitar


Not many but there are some cool ones out there


While we're back on Dean, I have never seen anything but complaints about the 6 in-line Dean headstock. The strings go in a straight line through the nut which makes it the most functional design there is. No friction = no tuning issues. Sure not as cool looking as ESP or Jackson but 'technically' it is one of the best designs out there.


----------



## Steo

The green v makes me think of a Harley benton take on one of his v's


----------



## VMNT

OmegaSlayer said:


> Honestly I can't get how someone can move from ESP to Dean, even with bags of money involved
> ESP is just another planet of quality, brand appeal and promotion


From what I remember one of the main reasons was that one day he saw someone selling a double-neck DV8 online. He contacted ESP with "There is nothing in the contract that says that you can make double necks" to which they responded "There is nothing in the contract that says that we can't" and Dave was on his way. Allegedly.
Also, he was at best number 2 or 3 at ESP and Dean offered him number 1 spot at Dean so... you know, Dave.


----------



## Flappydoodle

OmegaSlayer said:


> Your problem
> Not Dave's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I can't get how someone can move from ESP to Dean, even with bags of money involved
> ESP is just another planet of quality, brand appeal and promotion




Ha, well at 3:13 he did look like he was struggling a bit


----------



## manu80

this Zero looks killer. Saw a tiger eye one in germany that looked killer too. There are 2 trans black usa VMNT one on RJV and ebay right now that looks great too


----------



## Edika

VMNT said:


> From what I remember one of the main reasons was that one day he saw someone selling a double-neck DV8 online. He contacted ESP with "There is nothing in the contract that says that you can make double necks" to which they responded "There is nothing in the contract that says that we can't" and Dave was on his way. Allegedly.
> Also, he was at best number 2 or 3 at ESP and Dean offered him number 1 spot at Dean so... you know, Dave.



Didn't Dave have a double neck with Dean? I think I've seen him playing one but ideas and tastes change and if this is true he might not have been into double nek guitars at the time. Not sure what his issue would be with that as he would still get money from selling a guitar with his name on it. Unless he got paid as a single guitar instead of two .


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Flappydoodle said:


> Ha, well at 3:13 he did look like he was struggling a bit


That's called "working as intended"
(Perhaps...too bad timestamping doesn't work, because it's where I had set it)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Flappydoodle said:


> Ha, well at 3:13 he did look like he was struggling a bit



I'd struggle too if I was trying to play from the 12th fret to the 22nd fret.


----------



## Flappydoodle

OmegaSlayer said:


> That's called "working as intended"
> (Perhaps...too bad timestamping doesn't work, because it's where I had set it)



Haha, yeah timestamp didn't seem to work

But it's a great song. I didn't mind watching!


----------



## works0fheart

VMNT said:


> While we're back on Dean, I have never seen anything but complaints about the 6 in-line Dean headstock. The strings go in a straight line through the nut which makes it the most functional design there is. No friction = no tuning issues. Sure not as cool looking as ESP or Jackson but 'technically' it is one of the best designs out there.



Really? That's odd, I actually _really _like that headstock. It just looks so clean. I generally prefer 6 in lines in general. I'm not usually big on 3x3's, 3x4's, etc, or even reversed headstocks.

Jackson and ESP are pretty much tied for my favorite brands, but I'll give Jackson the upper hand in regards to their 3x3 headstocks since they've managed to make the only one that doesn't look terrible.. These are some of the best looking ones out there, and though their 6 in-line is one of the sexiest in the industry, that 3x3 looks so much better to my eyes on guitars like the King V and Dinky. Even Oli Herbert's Rhoads model with it looked badass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The design is great. Like stated it's designed to have little to no friction 

Buuut just the way it's shaped is weird. It just reminds me of a cheap no brand guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Probably it costs not much 
The gibson will cost too much


----------



## Ataraxia2320

VMNT said:


> The strings go in a straight line through the nut which makes it the most functional design there is. No friction = no tuning issues. Sure not as cool looking as ESP or Jackson but 'technically' it is one of the best designs out there.



There is a fuck tonne of straight string pull designs out there. The dean variant just looks cheap, like it came off a store brand guitar.


----------



## manu80

Geez you guys are hard on Dean...there as good as schecter or other brand around quality wise for the one I have/had. Their design/look may raise eyebrows but at least they're different....
See you pissed me off i bought a USA Z time capsule...well done


----------



## Ataraxia2320

manu80 said:


> Geez you guys are hard on Dean...there as good as schecter or other brand around quality wise for the one I have/had. Their design/look may raise eyebrows but at least they're different....
> See you pissed me off i bought a USA Z time capsule...well done



Dean headstocks and inlays are my biggest issue with the company. Aesthetics are just a bit gaudy for me. Happy they are doing their thing. 

The ML, the Z, and the Cadillac are all usually winners in my book.


----------



## chipchappy

Dean is the Ed Hardy of guitars


----------



## efiltsohg

Dean Cadillac is a seriously underrated body shape


----------



## MaxOfMetal

chipchappy said:


> Dean is the Ed Hardy of guitars



Hasn't really been that bad in a good while, like a decade, especially since jettisoning some of the bigger signature model offenders.

They mostly just make fairly classy, traditional variants of thier primary shapes (V, Z, Cadi, etc.). 

They've also really rolled back on the Dime models and have been doing affordable USA runs. 

I really think they've finally gotten thier shit together.


----------



## Shredrrr

I dig everything about these except the inlays. Seems like a pretty good merge between what Dave likes and what Gibson does on the XPL Vs. Like many metal guitarists things get less pointy with age. Hell Kirk Hammett pretty much plays a 59 les paul as his main guitar nowadays. I'd like to point out we're getting actual Seymour Duncans in these unlike the Slash models, that's a nice touch. Kramer should check the box for his classic signature. Time will tell on the price.

Too bad I just bought a Gibson 70's V to "Hetfield" out, don't tell Uncle Dave lol.


----------



## manu80

maybe the epiphone will be the axxion 2 ?


----------



## DIM3S0UL

manu80 said:


> this Zero looks killer. Saw a tiger eye one in germany that looked killer too. There are 2 trans black usa VMNT one on RJV and ebay right now that looks great too


Yup i have one of those too. These were the first USA models made in 2008 as limited run. Trans black, amber and red if im not mistaken.
Deans USA stuff is on par with everyone else, including Gibson. And more affordable too.
Also i really dont get the problem with the 6 in line headstock, it looks really good to me. Kiesel literally has the same headstock on some of their models too.


----------



## ArtDecade

Dean's USA guitars are better than everything Gibson puts out short of their custom shop.


----------



## CapinCripes

Just saw that dean is selling rebadged vmnt shaped guitars in their select series as the vengeance model. Zeros too but they haven't had a name change. So much for taking the designs with him.


----------



## manu80

CapinCripes said:


> Just saw that dean is selling rebadged vmnt shaped guitars in their select series as the vengeance model. Zeros too but they haven't had a name change. So much for taking the designs with him.



where did you see that « vengeance » model ?, cant find it


----------



## OmegaSlayer

DIM3S0UL said:


> Yup i have one of those too. These were the first USA models made in 2008 as limited run. Trans black, amber and red if im not mistaken.
> Deans USA stuff is on par with everyone else, including Gibson. And more affordable too.
> Also i really dont get the problem with the 6 in line headstock, it looks really good to me. Kiesel literally has the same headstock on some of their models too.


The problem is not the in-line headstock...it's the other humongous monstrosity they call headstock
Which, by the way, it's not a problem of shape, it's a problem of size


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ArtDecade said:


> Dean's USA guitars are better than everything Gibson puts out short of their custom shop.



They should be, as the Deans are more expensive.


----------



## Pat

I don't get why people hate the Dean headstock but don't mind the pointy PRS headstock?

The Dean custom shop is awesome just for the wiring alone - check out airborne5150 on Instagram


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Pat said:


> I don't get why people hate the Dean headstock but don't mind the pointy PRS headstock?



Didn't know about the PRS pointy headstock except the Dan Spitz one he got as a joke. It can't be a lot of PRS pointy headstocks out there?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Didn't know about the PRS pointy headstock except the Dan Spitz one he got as a joke. It can't be a lot of PRS pointy headstocks out there?



It's only available on Private Stocks, so I doubt if there's more than a couple dozen in existence.


----------



## warhead

OmegaSlayer said:


> Your problem
> Not Dave's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I can't get how someone can move from ESP to Dean, even with bags of money involved
> ESP is just another planet of quality, brand appeal and promotion




I'd guess Dave is at a point in his career when he did enough things for the promotion, and wants to take cash for the work done
so far.
We can't know his reasons for a 100%, but I guess it is always the safest to bet that whatever any pro is doing, they're doing it for the cash.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Artists like Dave aren't like us. 

They're not getting a random production line guitar. No matter what company, they're going to have thier best team build it or at the very least make sure thier A-Team goes over it to make sure it's 100%, then send it to the artist's professional guitar tech to be set up. 

So it's pointless to debate who has better retail quality in a situation like this.


----------



## Pat

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Didn't know about the PRS pointy headstock except the Dan Spitz one he got as a joke. It can't be a lot of PRS pointy headstocks out there?


Sorry I meant just the regular headstock, as in it is quite pointy


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Pat said:


> Sorry I meant just the regular headstock, as in it is quite pointy



The regular PRS headstock is a thing of beauty, the pointy headstock and the dean headstock are horribly off proportion and curves wise. 

Just my 2c.


----------



## manu80

Ok...i’m in for the black one !!!


----------



## watson503

Pat said:


> I don't get why people hate the Dean headstock but don't mind the pointy PRS headstock?
> 
> The Dean custom shop is awesome just for the wiring alone - check out airborne5150 on Instagram


For real, Barnes' work is clean af.


----------



## mmr007

Pat said:


> I don't get why people hate the Dean headstock but don't mind the pointy PRS headstock?


I actually loathe them both


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> Ok...i’m in for the black one !!!
> View attachment 90777



Shit you beat me to it. The shape looks SO much better with binding and without that weird-ass bevel. Not sure how I feel about the hurricane inlays.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

manu80 said:


> Ok...i’m in for the black one !!!
> View attachment 90777



These look infinitely better than the mustaine v's. It's amazing what a bevel, binding, and weird inlays can do to mess up a design.


----------



## manu80

They dont have that effin V plate!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I also think that's Dean's first guitar with an Evertune.


----------



## manu80

They could have done the single hum V as a Punk like the zero they did, weird ot didn't appear earlier
The transblack is cool
Makes me think about the usa zero transblack you posted in the other thread. Without the inlays it would have been killer. Maybe the fact that I cancelled the kK dean ( they say natural neck so i wanna see how they deal with it on pics before, instead of a whole black guitar) was a good thing....


----------



## DIM3S0UL

I would die if they really would name these the "Vengeance" series. Would be an absolute Chad move from Dean.

But seriously these look great. Fishman Pickups AND (i didnt even noticed it at first sight) an Evertune on a production Dean ? Thats insane. Also flat tops ? Yes please !
The inlays are definitely weird though.


----------



## manu80

Looks like the one onthe leie west/soltero series
I find vengeance funny as it’s linked to mustaine move to Gibson I guess ald not worse than warlock or tempest or warrior . It’s metal !
« What you got here ? I got a vengeance V » sounds good


----------



## works0fheart

manu80 said:


> Ok...i’m in for the black one !!!
> View attachment 90777



These look both significantly better than Dave's Gibsons and his Dean's lol. I'd get any of the 3 of those. I really like the left one though


----------



## Metal Mortician

I love the look of the Deans! But the inlays do remind me of, um, the female parts. Thanks Freud.


----------



## hanzzen

manu80 said:


> Ok...i’m in for the black one !!!
> View attachment 90777


Oh man, the red Evertune one. GAS incoming.


----------



## hanzzen

I wonder if they're gonna keep the Zero shape around as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

hanzzen said:


> I wonder if they're gonna keep the Zero shape around as well.



Yep.


----------



## hanzzen

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yep.
> 
> View attachment 90806


Sweet!


----------



## manu80

mmm so Dave doesnt own the zero design ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

manu80 said:


> mmm so Dave doesnt own the zero design ?



He doesn't seem to own anythg guitar design related. 

Owning shapes is sort of difficult, giant guitar brands can barely do it. 

Not sure who started that rumor.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> He doesn't seem to own anythg guitar design related.
> 
> Owning shapes is sort of difficult, giant guitar brands can barely do it.
> 
> Not sure who started that rumor.


Probably it started with the Abasi Ibanez where someone claimed Abasi owned the shape and not Ibanez. But my guess is anyone who would want to could make that shape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When Mustaine left ESP, he claimed he took his designs with him. 

https://forum.seymourduncan.com/for...337-dave-mustaine-dropped-the-esp-endorsement

It's also interesting going back and seeing this press release. It seems like he always intended on redoing the roundhorn.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I play music said:


> Probably it started with the Abasi Ibanez where someone claimed Abasi owned the shape and not Ibanez. But my guess is anyone who would want to could make that shape.



There's a difference between a somewhat unique* shape and a very derivitive V and psudeo-Explorer. 

*Not debating the Abasi shape, that's been well beaten to death.


----------



## Kobalt

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When Mustaine left ESP, he claimed he took his designs with him.
> 
> https://forum.seymourduncan.com/for...337-dave-mustaine-dropped-the-esp-endorsement
> 
> It's also interesting going back and seeing this press release. It seems like he always intended on redoing the roundhorn.


The only design he potentially has rights on would be his ESP Axxion, which was........interesting, to say the least, and doubt anyone would take away from him regardless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kobalt said:


> The only design he potentially has rights on would be his ESP Axxion, which was........interesting, to say the least, and doubt anyone would take away from him regardless.



Mustaine: Im leaving and I'm taking my Axxion with me!!!!
ESP:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When Mustaine left ESP, he claimed he took his designs with him.
> 
> https://forum.seymourduncan.com/for...337-dave-mustaine-dropped-the-esp-endorsement
> 
> It's also interesting going back and seeing this press release. It seems like he always intended on redoing the roundhorn.



Read it again. Very careful word choice used. He probably owns* very small, mostly aesthetic flourishes, which is how this usually works. 

*Because he owns it in some way doesn't mean he own owns it. It would have to hold its ground if challenged.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Read it again. Very careful word choice used. He probably owns* very small, mostly aesthetic flourishes, which is how this usually works.
> 
> *Because he owns it in some way doesn't mean he own owns it. It would have to hold its ground if challenged.



I'm not saying he owned it. He obviously didn't own anything since ESP still makes the V. I'm saying that's probably how the rumor started because he's been down this road before.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not saying he owned it. He obviously didn't own anything since ESP still makes the V. I'm saying that's probably how the rumor started because he's been down this road before.



You'd think at this point folks would take everything he says with some perspective.


----------



## Warmart

https://www.deanguitars.com/series?id=vengeance


----------



## manu80

The Black one is satin ?Nooooooooo !!!


----------



## Warmart

Only Knights want that one.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Ngl those new Dean V's look amazing. I want the black one


----------



## soul_lip_mike

So when will we find out pricing for these? Where would the Kramer be built you think?


----------



## hanzzen

soul_lip_mike said:


> So when will we find out pricing for these? Where would the Kramer be built you think?


Isn't the Kramer going to be built in the Gibson factory? I think I saw that they used the #MadeInUSA tag when posting about it on Instagram.


----------



## Zhysick

hanzzen said:


> Isn't the Kramer going to be built in the Gibson factory? I think I saw that they used the #MadeInUSA tag when posting about it on Instagram.



There hasn't been USA made Kramers in ages... like a 3 decades actually. Even in the MusicYo era there were no USA made Kramers...

I don't know. I don't expect a USA Kramer nowadays BUT if Dave is making this happen then he will earn the love of a lot of people (not me, I don't fucking care about MIA, MII, MIC, MIJ...)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zhysick said:


> There hasn't been USA made Kramers in ages... like a 3 decades actually. Even in the MusicYo era there were no USA made Kramers...
> 
> I don't know. I don't expect a USA Kramer nowadays BUT if Dave is making this happen then he will earn the love of a lot of people (not me, I don't fucking care about MIA, MII, MIC, MIJ...)



They did do some USA stuff in the late 90's from mostly leftover NJ stock. But not much.

The last time they were consistently made in USA was late 86', maybe into 87' depending on whose recollection you trust more. 

That said, this would be a good time to revive the marquee if so. I don't think they'll do it either, but it's not like they don't have the manufacturing ability.


----------



## Zhysick

So at least 30 years except for some oddballs made from NJ leftovers... Yeah, that sounds right 

Kramer i great brand, a big name, I like it. I wanted so hard to have Vanguard back in the day and when I finally got it I didn't like it... Sad story, I know.

But the new Nightswans are interesting as some others like the Barettas. I wouldn't mind a Mustaine V actually, is beautiful, but I not going to pay USA prices anyway but I would be very happy if Kramer star having USA models again because the brand deserve it. Iconic.


----------



## mmr007

So....ive never actually seen an Axxion before just now (i dont really follow Mustaine or Megadeth). Wow. Ugly. I know ESP custom shop can make some fuck ugly guitars that look like a shredded beef taco or a slice of pepperoni pizza but those I viewed as gimmick guitars...that one was free to make a guitar as ugly as your wallet would allow but now I have a homework assignment to see how something this ugly got made. Lemme just type “axxion” into the search and...


----------



## mastapimp

Zhysick said:


> There hasn't been USA made Kramers in ages... like a 3 decades actually. Even in the MusicYo era there were no USA made Kramers...
> 
> I don't know. I don't expect a USA Kramer nowadays BUT if Dave is making this happen then he will earn the love of a lot of people (not me, I don't fucking care about MIA, MII, MIC, MIJ...)


There were some 2020 NAMM Kramer guitars that the MusicZoo was selling for around 5K with custom paint jobs. The certificate for the 84 states they're "USA assembled."


----------



## Zhysick

mastapimp said:


> There were some 2020 NAMM Kramer guitars that the MusicZoo was selling for around 5K with custom paint jobs. The certificate for the 84 states they're "USA assembled."



Ok, I mean "normal MIA Kramer guitars like back in the day" not some custom or special NAMM limited but I did not know about those NAMM models you say: it would be cool if Kramer starts a USA line at some point, lots of people will want to buy them, specially a Nightswan, a 84 or a Baretta. 

And USA assembled is far from what people would considerate MiA. SOME musicYo ones were supposed to be like that, like my Vanguard... Those were the top of the line of those years with USA made pickups and hardware (Duncan pickups, original FR) and assembled and QC in USA but still made in... Korea? Don't remember...


----------



## Metal Mortician

Zhysick said:


> Ok, I mean "normal MIA Kramer guitars like back in the day" not some custom or special NAMM limited but I did not know about those NAMM models you say: it would be cool if Kramer starts a USA line at some point, lots of people will want to buy them, specially a Nightswan, a 84 or a Baretta.
> 
> And USA assembled is far from what people would considerate MiA. SOME musicYo ones were supposed to be like that, like my Vanguard... Those were the top of the line of those years with USA made pickups and hardware (Duncan pickups, original FR) and assembled and QC in USA but still made in... Korea? Don't remember...



From what I remember, all the USA Kramer stuff was built by ESP Japan and assembled in the Kramer factory - can anyone confirm?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Metal Mortician said:


> From what I remember, all the USA Kramer stuff was built by ESP Japan and assembled in the Kramer factory - can anyone confirm?



It wasn't "all" ESP until the late 80's, and started around 84'. So almost anything prior to 85' was actually made in the USA, with it being a mix for about three years, until ESP was doing all the manufacturing in 87' onwards.


----------



## VMNT

Got to love that slogan. They should have called those inlays the eye of the tornado


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> Got to love that slogan. They should have called those inlays the eye of the tornado
> View attachment 90981



I mean in Dave's defense, he tries to leave companies on good terms. At least publicly. He never tried to shit-talk ESP or Dean, and even tries to be humble about leaving Jackson as well these days.

Soooo it's interesting seeing Dean go this route.


----------



## works0fheart

I don't really think Dean are being malicious here personally.


----------



## Metal Mortician

I mean, it’s a V shape so “Vengeance” makes sense. 

Just putting this quote here because all this talk about Vs really makes me want to watch/read V for Vendetta again:

_“But on this most auspicious of nights, permit me then, in lieu of the more commonplace sobriquet, to suggest the character of this dramatis persona. Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it’s my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V.” _


----------



## MaxOfMetal

works0fheart said:


> I don't really think Dean are being malicious here personally.



Yeah, I wouldn't take it so seriously.


----------



## Andromalia

Just had a look at the guitars, the Gibsons are, weeeeell, meh. I like flying Vs, own one, I like bananas, I own 3 explorers, but together... not for me. _Maybe _it if was reversed. And they don't have anything to do with Mustaine and Megadeth save for the color of the silver one. 
The Kramer is, well, the same old King V with a cool headstock. I'd have been all over it 15 years ago.


----------



## Wildebeest

I think they are just having fun. The former Rusty Cooley model was named "Exile" last year.


----------



## Big_taco

Just chiming in to say that the RIP Gibson is sick and I would very much like to try one.


----------



## Metal Mortician

Cannot recall where I’ve seen a thrash player sporting a V with a banana headstock. Authentically 25 years late, Gibson.
FWIW, that KK ESP also leaps and bounds ahead of his current Dean stylistically. I would love to see ESP do a non-endorsed re-issue akin to the Vernon Reid M. If ESP can use a banana headstock on the Lynch Kamikaze, then they should be able to put one on a new NV.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Metal Mortician said:


> View attachment 91035
> 
> 
> Cannot recall where I’ve seen a thrash player sporting a V with a banana headstock. Authentically 25 years late, Gibson.
> FWIW, that KK ESP also leaps and bounds ahead of his current Dean stylistically. I would love to see ESP do a non-endorsed re-issue akin to the Vernon Reid M. If ESP can use a banana headstock on the Lynch Kamikaze, then they should be able to put one on a new NV.



They did and called it the NV, but it didn't have the crackle or the nanner head stock. Wish they'd redo it and make it more authentic


----------



## Wildebeest

Metal Mortician said:


> Authentically 25 years late, Gibson.


That V you posted is sick.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They did and called it the NV, but it didn't have the crackle or the nanner head stock. Wish they'd redo it and make it more authentic



No Banana headstock, no love. I never get why they don't use it on more models.


----------



## VMNT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean in Dave's defense, he tries to leave companies on good terms. At least publicly. He never tried to shit-talk ESP or Dean



Companies - absolutely. Ex-band members - oh well, I guess things have to balance out somehow


----------



## BenSolace

The black rounded V looks great, very reminiscent of the Y2KV I had years ago (before a "friend" broke the neck on it ). I'm sure when he left ESP he made a statement about taking the designs with him and coming out with the Axxion, Y2KV and classic KV shapes with Dean. I guess nobody since Jackson wanted to take Gibson on with the rounded V shape.

Since Jackson, Dave has a way of adding just one element to his guitars that turns me off them - with ESP it was the pickguard, with Dean it was the V-plate and now with Gibson it's both the V-plate _*and *_the stop tailpiece, depending on the model. Give me the individual string-thru ferrules any day!

I wonder if the rounded V will be 25.5" like all his other guitars?


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Oh wow what a rollercoaster of a thread...

I love how the irrational Gibson hate just seeps in everywhere.

As a guy who loves V guitars I like the acoustic the most.

No real issues with the others just I'm not a diehard Mustaine guy so they just didn't move me.

But yeah hilarious to see the vitriol about taking the evil money from Gibson when the dude has hopped brands a few times.


----------



## works0fheart

Dineley said:


> I love how the irrational Gibson hate just seeps in everywhere.



I mean, a lot of the criticisms of Gibson now days are certainly pretty accurate. Their entire brand from build quality to pricing has been a joke for quite some time.

So would I say irrational? That depends on how much people hate them I guess. Unfounded? Absolutely not.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

works0fheart said:


> I mean, a lot of the criticisms of Gibson now days are certainly pretty accurate. Their entire brand from build quality to pricing has been a joke for quite some time.
> 
> So would I say irrational? That depends on how much people hate them I guess. Unfounded? Absolutely not.



I don't mean to derail thread but build quality has been dramatically better since about 2012 .

And comments like Mustaine's playing being too articulate for a Les Paul. Or Gibson necks all being baseball bats as if they don't have more than one neck profile option or the ability to make something to spec.

And also in terms of pricing they are basically in line with most USA based builders. They may make instruments not to your taste but there were lots of boogeyman esque vibes being thrown around.


----------



## brector

Dineley said:


> And comments like Mustaine's playing being too articulate for a Les Paul.


I don't get this, Dave is known for being sloppy


----------



## groverj3

brector said:


> I don't get this, Dave is known for being sloppy


He doesn't even palm mute a lot stuff live. It was kind of surprising.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

brector said:


> I don't get this, Dave is known for being sloppy





groverj3 said:


> He doesn't even palm mute a lot stuff live. It was kind of surprising.



People still unironically say "Mustaine for President".  There's this idolized image of Mustaine that, quite frankly, reeeally doesn't exist.


----------



## groverj3

I mean, he's been influential in thrash metal, and metal in general. He has written some sweet songs over the years. However, Megadeth also has their fair share of iffy material. And Dave Mustaine the human being isn't really my cup of tea, at least that's what it seems.


----------



## manu80

what band doesn't have its fair share of iffy material ?


----------



## works0fheart

manu80 said:


> what band doesn't have its fair share of iffy material ?



Death, TBDM. First 2 to come to mind.


----------



## manu80

why not. it's all very subjective anyways....


----------



## Edika

@Dineley I don't anyone in this forum criticized Mustaine for going Gibson in regards of taking dirty corporate money or something like that. Most people are just not into the designs of the advertised guitars.

Now concerning the QC comments, I have two Gibsons and love playing them but both of them have finish imperfections that you don't find in guitars of their price range. I mean they do built guitars in more traditional way and that shows. Not a deal breaker if you want a Gibson guitar but if I compare to a similar priced E-II then you can understand who is the clear winner.

However Gibson has a lot of affordable models MIA which can maybe be rivaled by Fender to an extend. That is pretty awesome I should say.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Edika said:


> @Dineley I don't anyone in this forum criticized Mustaine for going Gibson in regards of taking dirty corporate money or something like that. Most people are just not into the designs of the advertised guitars..


Not on this forum and other enthusiasts forums, no. But the trash fire that is Facebook comments and other places?


----------



## Edika

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not on this forum and other enthusiasts forums, no. But the trash fire that is Facebook comments and other places?



I try to stay away from facebook comments to keep my sanity lol! I'm guessing TGP is complaining they're not traditional enough and Metal Guitars they're not pointy enough?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> I try to stay away from facebook comments to keep my sanity lol! I'm guessing TGP is complaining they're not traditional enough and Metal Guitars they're not pointy enough?



The underlying current is the same since forever: these don't say "Jackson" on the headstock.


----------



## Mathemagician

Less text more pictures.


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> The underlying current is the same since forever: these don't say "Jackson" on the headstock.


Exactly! He just needs to quit bullshitting and go back to Jackson already.


----------



## Edika

possumkiller said:


> Exactly! He just needs to quit bullshitting and go back to Jackson already.



We do have the KV2 anyway and prices have increased quite a bit for a new (and used) one. I would not want to see 1K added just to have Dave's name on.


----------



## j3ps3

Dineley said:


> I don't mean to derail thread but build quality has been dramatically better since about 2012 .



As someone who sold Gibson guitars around 2011-2015 I'd say no. The quality is absolutely not what it should be on a guitar that has a price tag like Gibson. No excuses.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

j3ps3 said:


> As someone who sold Gibson guitars around 2011-2015 I'd say no. The quality is absolutely not what it should be on a guitar that has a price tag like Gibson. No excuses.



I sold Gibson for close to 25 years, and right now, the quality is superb across the line, from Studios and Specials up to Custom and VOS. 

Consistency in the $2k range could be better, they still use "meh" tops on stuff that should be a bit better, and they still have some quirks related to certain finishes, they don't make perfect guitars.

But the addition of PLEK, discontinuation of binding nibs outside of VOS, and the new finish/paint shop they built in 2017 has made a significant improvement. 

They've also been a better company to work for the last few years and that's definitely been having an impact in the guitars they put out.


----------



## VMNT




----------



## ArtDecade

Dave is happy. You can tell by his smile.


----------



## BenjaminW

ArtDecade said:


> Dave is happy. You can tell by his smile.


He kinda looks like David Gilmour with a wig in those photos.


----------



## Bodes

Wth is going on with the neck joint area on the black guitar? 
Looks like a 1st day, blind, apprentice using a welder after frying their eyes.

The rest of the paint job must have been done by a toddler.


----------



## VMNT

Bodes said:


> Wth is going on with the neck joint area on the black guitar?
> Looks like a 1st day, blind, apprentice using a welder after frying their eyes.
> The rest of the paint job must have been done by a toddler.



Gibson was never great at finishing flat bodies but it could be a reworked proto.


----------



## Bodes

VMNT said:


> Gibson was never great at finishing flat bodies but it could be a reworked proto.
> View attachment 95727



Obviously they put as much money in to their photoshop QC as their guitar QC.


----------



## odibrom

... I'd say that the original photoshoot is the real problem here. Bad photos can't deliver miracles... just bad images.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I uh
still like it.


----------



## JimF

I thought it was semi-relic'd


----------



## brector

JimF said:


> I thought it was semi-relic'd


I thought it was some kind of rattlesnake image where the finish is to look as it had been worn through lol


----------



## Matt08642

Bodes said:


> Wth is going on with the neck joint area on the black guitar?



I think Dave is sitting next to something that casts a shadow/is not in direct sunlight, but the guitar was held perpendicular to the camera lens and caught a reflection in the distance of sunlight.


----------



## possumkiller

Bodes said:


> Wth is going on with the neck joint area on the black guitar?
> Looks like a 1st day, blind, apprentice using a welder after frying their eyes.
> 
> The rest of the paint job must have been done by a toddler.


This is how Gibson "standard" Nashville builds Flying V bodies since the late 80s/early 90s whenever the standard model "67 reissue" came out. from the end of the fretboard to where the neck meets the body, the whole top of the body is cut at an angle perpendicular to the angle of the fretboard so that the fretboard can sit flat on the body surface. Basically what you are seeing is the light hitting that bevel. They do this to keep the bridge height from being too high with the angled neck I am guessing. Original Norlin Vs didn't have the neck angle or the bevel on the front of the body. This was on my triple pickup black faded Flying V from around 08 as well.

I can guarantee the same bevel is on the second guitar he is holding as well. You just can't see it because the light isn't reflecting on it properly. I never ever noticed it until I had my own in my hands.


----------



## VMNT

possumkiller said:


> This is how Gibson "standard" Nashville builds Flying V bodies since the late 80s/early 90s whenever the standard model "67 reissue" came out. from the end of the fretboard to where the neck meets the body, the whole top of the body is cut at an angle perpendicular to the angle of the fretboard so that the fretboard can sit flat on the body surface.



I had no idea about this. Clearly visible on a bound body. Cutting corners, literally...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

VMNT said:


> I had no idea about this. Clearly visible on a bound body. Cutting corners, literally...
> View attachment 95758


I find the angle on tune o matic’s really uncomfortable, this picture is upping the ante into nightmare material.


----------



## possumkiller

VMNT said:


> I had no idea about this. Clearly visible on a bound body. Cutting corners, literally...
> View attachment 95758


It's because their "67 reissue" (standard Nashville not the custom shop version) is a mishmash of different shit. 80s body with a 67 "style" pickguard. 50s style neck and headstock. The original 60s headstock shape was wider and longer with shallower angles. It was cut short in 69 to make it into the 70s headstock we all know and love from scorpions to Metallica. 

The 58 neck and neck angle isn't compatible with the deeper neck joint of the 67 body so it was forced to fit by beveling it. Look at the neck joint on the 58 V and you'll see the shoulders are much closer to the end of the fretboard so the angle is possible without the bevel on top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kinda-sorta related but I noticed a few days ago that Jeff Waters was talking about his Jackson KVs on his Facebook page and how they didn't want to give him an endorsement (or in his words, "work together"). But he seems like he's teasing wanting to work with Dean guitars. Seems like he'd be a good guy to be the flag-bearer for the Vengeance/VMNT shape. 









"Sometimes, it's good to take a break from endorsement deals, so you can play anything you want and get it out of your system!




First tour playin this new Jackson and they rocked. Used 2 of em with Evertune's on them and contacted them to see if they wanted to work together. They weren't interested! Almost 2 years on, I'm diggin DEAN Guitars and they have some killer looking Vees coming out now. Hmmm.



"


----------



## Elric

VMNT said:


> Gibson was never great at finishing flat bodies but it could be a reworked proto.
> View attachment 95727


I think it is awesome that Willie Nelson is helping Dave endorse his new guitar.


----------



## Viginez

in that second pic, the headstock seems "angled"?


----------



## VMNT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But he seems like he's teasing wanting to work with Dean guitars. Seems like he'd be a good guy to be the flag-bearer for the Vengeance/VMNT shape.



I wouldn't be surprised since Jeff is a fan of Mustaine Vs. I remember a clip where he was showing and playing his DV8-R and VMNT. Great player and a very humble and cool dude.
I think that the Vengeance series won't need much endorsing though. Dean really knocked it out of the park with the aesthetics and specs.


----------



## Adieu

VMNT said:


> I had no idea about this. Clearly visible on a bound body. Cutting corners, literally...
> View attachment 95758



Ahh

So when y'all say perpendicular, that means parallel?

Makes sense now tho


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> I wouldn't be surprised since Jeff is a fan of Mustaine Vs. I remember a clip where he was showing and playing his DV8-R and VMNT. Great player and a very humble and cool dude.
> I think that the Vengeance series won't need much endorsing though. Dean really knocked it out of the park with the aesthetics and specs.



It does look cool, I agree. Much better than the VMNTs. But in a sea of pointy V's, it could probably get lost in the shuffle. Although being one of the few Vs with an Evertune can be a selling point. With that said, I still think Jeff using a Vengeance could still help a bit. I know he's not the biggest name ever, but he still probably has some clout. But god, don't go overly-sig like they did with his Epiphones.  

Although that's... pretty much his thing.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

A better look at his green one in the flesh. There's also a siiick riff at the end.


----------



## gunch

why does he look like 80 now


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gunch said:


> why does he look like 80 now



Looks about right for a 60yo former alcoholic and drug abuser. We should all be so lucky.


----------



## narad

Adieu said:


> Ahh
> 
> So when y'all say perpendicular, that means parallel?
> 
> Makes sense now tho



Neither. It's just a different angle.


----------



## Mathemagician

Big red V? Let’s see what happens.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks about right for a 60yo former alcoholic and drug abuser. We should all be so lucky.



Dont forget that he also just came out the other end of chemotherapy. That seemed to age him more than the heroin ever did!


----------



## manu80

That riff at the end looks promising 
No guitar release date yet ?


----------



## brector

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks about right for a 60yo former alcoholic and drug abuser. We should all be so lucky.


Don't leave cancer out of it. My dad's final battle with cancer aged him 10-20 years in about 5.

Edit, ninja'd by Ataraxia2320


----------



## VMNT




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Very cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Guess he's into the Evertune at the moment. 
But god I can't stand those kinds of bursts. Bindingless Flying V looks cool though.


----------



## Bdtunn

I’m saying it loud and proud, I love that Kramer!


----------



## AMOS

I'd go ESP USA or E-II


----------



## works0fheart

Always wanted one of his signature cabs but I can never find them online anymore.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Kramer looks cool, but I'm not mad about the colour. Remove the gold V plate on the binding V and switch out the knobs and their onto a winner there too. 

The two in the middle are kind of forgettable imo but nice to see a Gibson with an ever tune.


----------



## MFB

The two black ones are solid, I could see myself owning the black/gold combo. The Korina isn't bad, but it's just a bit bland compared to those two.

The burst is quite bad.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

I’m not sure the 3 knobs are necessary. I’m curious how often Dave even uses a tone knob or a second volume knob.


----------



## Alex79

soul_lip_mike said:


> I’m not sure the 3 knobs are necessary. I’m curious how often Dave even uses a tone knob or a second volume knob.



Never, apparently.
Didn’t we have a thread about songs where he actually uses the neck humbucker?


----------



## ArtDecade

I dug those bursts on the Saraceno models, but they look odd on a V shape.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dave uses like 4 or 5 of his customs Gibsons, as well as a stock '58 Explorer. Hell even Kiko uses a red Les Paul on a couple of songs.


----------



## Bdtunn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dave uses like 4 or 5 of his customs Gibsons, as well as a stock '58 Explorer. Hell even Kiko uses a red Les Paul on a couple of songs.




they sound better then they have in years!!


----------



## manu80

Glas to see him back after what happened to him. Really respect the guy.
And i dig that green Kramer ( yes, i do lol despite the ugly v plate. Usa model ?) and the trans black gibson


----------



## works0fheart

Glad to see him up and moving again. If I can get the time off work I'm going to try to catch them when they come through the west coast. Still haven't seen Dave on stage yet.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Bdtunn said:


> they sound better then they have in years!!



I was thinking the same thing. They have a fire about them that I havent seen in a long time.


----------



## Bdtunn

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. They have a fire about them that I havent seen in a long time.



yeah the footage I saw sure brought a smile to my face. But I was really hoping they’d mix up the set list with something new. Buttttt you know that will never happen.


----------



## Metal Mortician

I’m actually surprised to see him with an Evertune model, given his previous statements about his old Kahler bridge on his Jacksons being “tone sucking.” 

It is a 22 fret, so it’s likely Dave is just testing the waters with something new. 

Plenty of TOM alternatives, though. It will be interesting to see how the price points stack up with quality. 

I love the parallel inlays on that Custom.


----------



## StevenC

If they come out with a standard production model first, I really hope these are in line with the new Iommi prices. But I can see how being 24 frets and probably 25.5" could raise costs a little.


----------



## bloodocean

Dave’s solos are increasingly unintelligible when played live. 

Sounded tight AF besides that though!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bloodocean said:


> Dave’s solos are increasingly unintelligible when played live.
> 
> Sounded tight AF besides that though!



He's been like that for awhile. I don't think he every really got back to 100% after the nerve issues in his fretting hand all those years ago. 

His rhythm playing is tight as fuck still.


----------



## Black Mamba

like the natural quite a bit


----------



## Andromalia

How to have sharktooth inlays without being sued by FMIC, part 17. I like it tbh, being a V guy, but I'm conflicted: I already haver a natural Gibson V, but this one has good jack placement.


----------



## manu80

when those new guitars will be on sale ?


----------



## dr_game0ver

Knowing how the world is going right now... Probably in 2025.


----------



## Andromalia

dr_game0ver said:


> Knowing how the world is going right now... Probably in 2025.


Knowing how the world is *really* going right now, probably a limited run of 400 in 2022 that will get sold to scalpers in seconds and on ebay/reverb for four times the price 5 mn afterwards.


----------



## ArtDecade

StevenC said:


> If they come out with a standard production model first, I really hope these are in line with the new Iommi prices. But I can see how being 24 frets and probably 25.5" could raise costs a little.



I have a feeling they will be a lot more than the Iommi model. The SG is always the least expensive of the standard line and a production signature V would still require more labor.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Andromalia said:


> How to have sharktooth inlays without being sued by FMIC, part 17. I like it tbh, being a V guy, but I'm conflicted: I already haver a natural Gibson V, but this one has good jack placement.



Is that a thing? FMIC sues people if they use sharkfin?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soul_lip_mike said:


> Is that a thing? FMIC sues people if they use sharkfin?



Nah, he was just kidding. 

FMIC only owns the names, headstock shapes, and some body outlines, as far as guitars are concerned.


----------



## MFB

That natty one is looking pretty good, I'd dig having a classic V like that in my lineup


----------



## musicaldeath

I've seen Megadeth 7 times live I think, but this is the tightest I've seen them in a long time. Also, I didn't think I would like the natural finish (they never look good on the website). But damn, seeing it on that video... i like it the most. Can't wait for the shops to get any of the DM Vs in. Would love to try one.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I


Black Mamba said:


> like the natural quite a bit



Out of all of them he played that night, it's by far my favourite.


----------



## manu80

i want a gibson faded 2016 V.....


----------



## beerandbeards

Gibson is just putting out collectors items this year I guess. Now Jerry Cantrell’s “Wino” which is like $8000. After it’s release I’m sure it’ll be $20,000 on the secondary


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

beerandbeards said:


> Gibson is just putting out collectors items this year I guess. Now Jerry Cantrell’s “Wino” which is like $8000. After it’s release I’m sure it’ll be $20,000 on the secondary



I've really been debating using my savings to snag one of these and then trying to flip it for profit.


----------



## beerandbeards

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I've really been debating using my savings to snag one of these and then trying to flip it for profit.



It would sell for sure. Crazy how that works!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Yeah the latest Gibson stuff is crazy expensive. I loved the look of those explorer and v reissues they did then I saw the price tag.


----------



## neurosis

beerandbeards said:


> Gibson is just putting out collectors items this year I guess. Now Jerry Cantrell’s “Wino” which is like $8000. After it’s release I’m sure it’ll be $20,000 on the secondary



They have been good at this for a long time, they just really put a world of marketing and storytelling behind the idea of legendary and authentic instruments. They are meticulously revising and rebuilding the roster or icons associated with the brand, not even hiding the faction the blatant video tributes, then using the momentum to funnel collectors items that will increase interest in the catalog. They do know what they are doing and it's working. Sucks, though... I really wish they made some of these guitars available for way less. But they know there is a value in scarcity.


----------



## beerandbeards

neurosis said:


> They have been good at this for a long time, they just really put a world of marketing and storytelling behind the idea of legendary and authentic instruments. They are meticulously revising and rebuilding the roster or icons associated with the brand, not even hiding the faction the blatant video tributes, then using the momentum to funnel collectors items that will increase interest in the catalog. They do know what they are doing and it's working. Sucks, though... I really wish they made some of these guitars available for way less. But they know there is a value in scarcity.



maybe next year they’ll release affordable models like the Iommi


----------



## ArtDecade

beerandbeards said:


> maybe next year they’ll release affordable models like the Iommi



Fingers crossed, but Vs never seem affordable from Gibson.


----------



## neurosis

ArtDecade said:


> Fingers crossed, but Vs never seem affordable from Gibson.



I hope these become the exception if they become reality.


----------



## VMNT

Looks like there is an Epi version in his rig too




Very surprised to see him with that strange Kramer though, perhaps not his? Also, check out the fan 'risking his life' at 1:59


----------



## nightflameauto

VMNT said:


> Looks like there is an Epi version in his rig too
> 
> View attachment 97293
> 
> 
> Very surprised to see him with that strange Kramer though, perhaps not his? Also, check out the fan 'risking his life' at 1:59



My cheap loving heart is listening.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

VMNT said:


> Very surprised to see him with that strange Kramer though, perhaps not his?



The Kramer is just a regular production model, not a signature guitar. It's auctioned off after the concert so Dave can get some more money.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> The Kramer is just a regular production model, not a signature guitar. It's auctioned off after the concert so Dave can get some more money.



It looks like an off brand ESP vulture. Que the people saying it's another coping mechanism for Dave re: Metallica.


----------



## manu80

The Kramer nite V was there before the Vulture iirc...


----------



## Black Mamba

As to why Dave was playing the Nite-V.

Edit: Ah, saw this was already mentioned above.


----------



## MFB

Oh man, can't wait to see Essex Recording Studio try to flip those guitars as well


----------



## neurosis

MFB said:


> Oh man, can't wait to see Essex Recording Studio try to flip those guitars as well



What's the deal with that? I first noticed that guy when he was making a review of a Standard Horizon and asking some insane price. Is he successful? Do people really buy this stuff?


----------



## Mathemagician

MFB said:


> Oh man, can't wait to see Essex Recording Studio try to flip those guitars as well



My first thought was “I wonder if he’s going to shoot for all in one go”.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ataraxia2320 said:


> It looks like an off brand ESP vulture. Que the people saying it's another coping mechanism for Dave re: Metallica.





manu80 said:


> The Kramer nite V was there before the Vulture iirc...



Yeah the Nite V is pretty old. Just no one really cared about anything Kramer offered besides the Pacer and Striker.


----------



## odibrom

neurosis said:


> What's the deal with that? I first noticed that guy when he was making a review of a Standard Horizon and asking some insane price. Is he successful? Do people really buy this stuff?



About 2 or 3 years ago, Mustaine dumped a lot of guitars on Reverb with prices to meet the fans. This guy bought them all (or almost) and priced them later at 1.5x or even 2x the original price tag Mustaine posted them at. He got immediate hate all over the net... or so I think the story is about, not very sure about the details...


----------



## ArtDecade

My memory is never the best, but I think there was a package on the last Megadeth tour that had a meet-and-greet price that included getting a guitar that was played live at the show. It was a Chinese-made Dean that he would use during the encore. I guess auctions could make you more money and I don't think they can do meet-and-greets at the moment anyhow. So, I guess it makes sense.


----------



## VMNT

odibrom said:


> ... and priced them later at 15x or even 20x the original price tag Mustaine posted them at.


FTFY


----------



## Trashgreen




----------



## ArtDecade

Kiko has a great channel.


----------



## Mathemagician

He does. Comes off like a super friendly guy.


----------



## c7spheres

Dave's still playing his Jackson's during rehearsals because he obviously likes them better. Because they are better. (wait's for fists to come down)


----------



## ArtDecade

c7spheres said:


> (wait's for fists to come down)



I'm not that tall.


----------



## Andromalia

Watched the whole video, didn't see any Jackson ?


----------



## c7spheres

Andromalia said:


> Watched the whole video, didn't see any Jackson ?


 Unless they put Triangle Jackson inlays on his Gibson's I assume it's a Jackson.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

c7spheres said:


> Unless they put Triangle Jackson inlays on his Gibson's I assume it's a Jackson.



I just scrubbed through the entire video. The only guitars I saw Dave play were his Gibsons.


----------



## c7spheres

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I just scrubbed through the entire video. The only guitars I saw Dave play were his Gibsons.


 @Andromalia 
My bad. Apparently they did put triangle inlays in his Gibson's! That is not authentic. Jackson's are still better.


----------



## Wc707

Ah yes, sometimes I miss being in a band and this video reminded me.

A couple of people standing around saying things like:
"No, its dun sun chugga dun."
"Like this?"
*Plays pinch harmonic*
"That sounds sick as fuck!"


----------



## VMNT

It's been quite a few months now since they announced the new models. Does anyone know how long does it usually take for Gibson to manufacture a run of guitars?
I understand the new album has been finished and shelved for 2 years now as they have been waiting for the pandemic to end in order to release it and tour with it but I can't see it being the case with the guitars ?!?
Anyway, is anyone planning to purchase one? I still prefer the Deans but wouldn't mind trying one in a store.


----------



## ArtDecade

Gibson is known for dragging their feet. I can't even image how behind they are going to be in the current climate with worldwide shipping issues.


----------



## nightflameauto

Not only are there shipping issues for supplies, but I'm involved in the wood working industry and even your common woods are hard to find right now. I can't imagine how bad it is trying to find guitar quality woods at cost.


----------



## Bdtunn

We still haven’t actually seen the specs on these have we??


----------



## Andromalia

Well, at least the output jack is at a sensible spot, now. I wish gibson would do that on their regular models too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## ArtDecade

^ Dig it.


----------



## Church2224

I am excited about these. Gibson's quality since 2019 has been much better and I like these Mustaine V. Will have to get a USA One probably


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




Not that I'm likely to buy one, but finally. I thought Gibson had totally forgotten about this guitar for a while there.


----------



## Andromalia

It's funny that the dave logo shows a guitar that's not even remotely like the one sold...


----------



## StevenC

Andromalia said:


> It's funny that the dave logo shows a guitar that's not even remotely like the one sold...


Isn't it? The headstock is basically the same and it's a pointy V.


----------



## Dekay82

Gotta give it to Dave for keeping it real with the volute. That and the explorer headstock gets me slightly moist for these things. SLIGHTLY.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Wondering what the price will be? Any dealers with preorders?


----------



## /wrists

Dekay82 said:


> Gotta give it to Dave for keeping it real with the volute. That and the explorer headstock gets me slightly moist for these things. SLIGHTLY.


that's perfect since the new headstock's shaped like an actual cock


----------



## Dekay82

evade said:


> that's perfect since the new headstock's shaped like an actual cock


Yeah, it's weird, I love the dick shape Gibson headstock but absolutely loathe the ESP cawkstawk. Now excuse me while I doge a hail of shoes thrown at me from half this forum's members.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

evade said:


> that's perfect since the new headstock's shaped like an actual cock



I'm not sure what kind of cocks you've been looking at but if yours is shaped like that you may have a good fallback career as a novelty porn star.


----------



## ArtDecade

soul_lip_mike said:


> I'm not sure what kind of cocks you've been looking at but if yours is shaped like that you may have a good fallback career as a *novelty porn star*.



In the industry, we are called woodsmen.


----------



## spudmunkey

StevenC said:


> Isn't it? The headstock is basically the same and it's a pointy V.



being a pointy V, that would make it the Kramer, not the Gibson. The headstock is so tiny/out-of-focus, though, that silhouette logo could be either.


----------



## StevenC

spudmunkey said:


> being a pointy V, that would make it the Kramer, not the Gibson. The headstock is so tiny/out-of-focus, though, that silhouette logo could be either.


So the Dave Mustaine logo on the Dave Mustaine Gibson is still very representative of a guitar Gibson makes for Dave Mustaine?


----------



## /wrists

spudmunkey said:


> being a pointy V, that would make it the Kramer, not the Gibson. The headstock is so tiny/out-of-focus, though, that silhouette logo could be either.


 these colors made me throw up a little in my mouth


----------



## spudmunkey

StevenC said:


> So the Dave Mustaine logo on the Dave Mustaine Gibson is still very representative of a guitar Gibson makes for Dave Mustaine?








...it's still a different guitar.


----------



## VMNT

Dekay82 said:


> Gotta give it to Dave for keeping it real with the volute.


Perhaps they didn't have a choice, imagine the fate of a headstock on a Gibson with a 25.5 scale, a set of 10-52 and no volute


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It is cute that it's just the Dean logo with a Gibson headstock.


----------



## VMNT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It is cute that it's just the Dean logo with a Gibson headstock.



Yep, how many more years/ brands will it take before they figure out that we want the opposite - a Gibson roundhorn body with a pointy Jackson headstock (and no tacky silhouette logos please!)


----------



## manu80

If it's his logo and it's copyrighted he can put it everywhere he wants to...whatever the shape is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It is cute that it's just the Dean logo with a Gibson headstock.



It's something Gibson had done prior to Mustaine's work with Dean, the whole silhouette on the headstock thing.


----------



## Metal Mortician

Dean did the same for Dime IIRC


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's something Gibson had done prior to Mustaine's work with Dean, the whole silhouette on the headstock thing.
> 
> View attachment 99958





Metal Mortician said:


> Dean did the same for Dime IIRC



I know. Just pointed out how it's the same thing as his old Dean logo but with a hockeystick stock. Explains why they used the pointy V shape but the Explorer headstock.


----------



## VMNT

Bdtunn said:


> We still haven’t actually seen the specs on these have we??






_ "...briefly with Jackson" 




"April and May of 2022", "The strategy the company has for the rollout of this model and beyond is mind-blowing", "The waitlist for these is going to be wild".
_
Mind-blowing strategy indeed. They better pray that he doesn't jump ship before the rollout


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> View attachment 100395
> 
> 
> _ "...briefly with Jackson"
> 
> View attachment 100396
> 
> 
> "The strategy the company has for the rollout of this model and beyond is mind-blowing", "The waitlist for these is going to be wild"._
> Mind-blowing indeed.



Yeah I used Dean Guitars for a long while, 14 years. But before that I used Jackson for a brief 17 years.


----------



## Adieu

VMNT said:


> Yep, how many more years/ brands will it take before they figure out that we want the opposite - a Gibson roundhorn body with a pointy Jackson headstock (and no tacky silhouette logos please!)



Nah

We want a double-pointy-shorthorn-of-Rhoads broom with an ESP bottleopener stock... or maybe a horizon cockstock


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Looks like they are going to be doing a limited run again ala the Adam jones Sig. 

Almost makes me want to get one just to flip.


----------



## nightflameauto

I like when even the advertising for a new model of guitar brags about the waitlist like it's a net positive for fans. "Man, you're gonna love being on a waitlist for the next three years wondering if that money's just gonna disappear with nothing to show for it when I switch companies again. It's gonna really keep your heart racing!"


----------



## Demiurge

^That could be part of the appeal to collectors- not just the rarity of the item but the extent of inconvenience- searching, waiting, etc.- that goes into its acquisition. Without that, then you just paid a lot of money for a doohickey which in this day and age is not uncommon.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Demiurge said:


> ^That could be part of the appeal to collectors- not just the rarity of the item but the extent of inconvenience- searching, waiting, etc.- that goes into its acquisition. Without that, then you just paid a lot of money for a doohickey which in this day and age is not uncommon.



This. It's a feature for these guys.


----------



## nightflameauto

MaxOfMetal said:


> This. It's a feature for these guys.


Can't imagine living my life where inconvenience is a point of pride. Life is inconvenient enough without looking for new hoops to try and jump through.


----------



## VMNT

The natural progression for Gibson would be to retire Murphy Lab and offer "natural ageing". Pay now, collect your guitar in 40 years!


----------



## Seabeast2000

VMNT said:


> The natural progression for Gibson would be to retire Murphy Lab and offer "natural ageing". Pay now, collect your guitar in 40 years!



2. invest deposit in crypto
3. ???
4. Profit.


----------



## Andromalia

MaxOfMetal said:


> This. It's a feature for these guys.


People who collect those kind of guitars aren't inconvenienced, they just pass a phone call. I wouldn't imagine a dude like Producer Michael pressing F5 all day long.


----------



## StevenC

Maybe I'm just not as cynical or miserable as you guys, but did we read the same ad?


----------



## ArtDecade

StevenC said:


> Maybe I'm just not as cynical or miserable as you guys, but did we read the same ad?



Seems like a lot of whinging from people not planning on buying the guitar.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

He designed _four_ acoustic guitars?


----------



## manu80

4 different colors


----------



## ArtDecade

Remember that weird Mako acoustic he designed? It had the strange holes. Let me grab the pic. 







Dean, man. That is something else.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Maybe I'm just not as cynical or miserable as you guys, but did we read the same ad?





ArtDecade said:


> Seems like a lot of whinging from people not planning on buying the guitar.



Not sure where the limited edition thing is coming from at all.  Sure they may do some exclusive limited colors, but there's no fucking way the whole line is gonna be limited.


----------



## WarMachine

ArtDecade said:


> Remember that weird Mako acoustic he designed? It had the strange holes. Let me grab the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean, man. That is something else.


Yeah, i'm a Megadeth fan since the Rust era, but NGL, i really like this guitar lol. I came close to pulling the trigger on this more times than i care to count. The only reason i didn't is because i don't play acoustic enough to justify the price tag. I always looked at it like why spend that much on an acoustic when i can pay a bit more and get an electric that i'll play daily.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure where the limited edition thing is coming from at all.  Sure they may do some exclusive limited colors, but there's no fucking way the whole line is gonna be limited.



Man, it's 20-fucking-21, everything is "limited" whether it's meant to be or not.


----------



## nickgray

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure where the limited edition thing is coming from at all



Well, technically, every guitar is a limited edition in the sense that they will stop producing that particular model at some point


----------



## Kyle Jordan

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, it's 20-fucking-21, everything is "limited" whether it's meant to be or not.



I am greatly looking forward to using this line tomorrow upon family. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pat

Such strong hands. A blessing and a curse.


----------



## hatena6

https://www.thomannmusic.ch/intl/jp...dXJyZW5jeSI6NzQsImxhbmd1YWdlIjoyfQ==&reload=1


----------



## StevenC

You know, £2400 isn't a bad price.


----------



## manu80

Well i see the line with the price and the pic but when i click, it's " no longer available "....
Was expecting it to be more expensive ....but I'll wait for the cheaper versions maybe...


----------



## StevenC

Basically 200 more than the Iommi SG.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

I was fearing they would be $ 7000-10000, but at that price I might actually afford one.


----------



## Andromalia

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I was fearing they would be $ 7000-10000, but at that price I might actually afford one.



Nope, because the scalpers already have come and gone it seems.



Soon on ebay I guess.


----------



## manu80

Strange thing is that i haven't seen any even on pre order on other site like musicstore for example. 1st batch for selected retailers ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

manu80 said:


> Strange thing is that i haven't seen any even on pre order on other site like musicstore for example. 1st batch for selected retailers ?



Thomann "oops'd" and let the product page go live early. Happens all the time.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Andromalia said:


> Nope, because the scalpers already have come and gone it seems.
> View attachment 100431
> 
> 
> Soon on ebay I guess.



Guessing they posted the guitar to soon, and not that it actually sold out.


----------



## StevenC

MaxOfMetal said:


> Thomann "oops'd" and let the product page go live early. Happens all the time.





Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Guessing they posted the guitar to soon, and not that it actually sold out.


That would make the most sense given that there's been no hint of it being limited, but this is Gibson so people need to hate.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

StevenC said:


> That would make the most sense given that there's been no hint of it being limited, but this is Gibson so people need to hate.



Like I said before, whether limited or not, it's going to be difficult to source these things for a bit as Gibson is feeling the brunt of supply chain and staffing woes, to the point that they've postponed the production of certain guitar lines just to keep the bigger sellers in stock.


----------



## Andromalia

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Guessing they posted the guitar to soon, and not that it actually sold out.


If that's the case, I pray I get my trial money soon enough to try it.



> but this is Gibson so people need to hate.


I'm possibly the closest thing to a fanboy Gibson has on this forum, by virtue of having encountered none of the rehashed internet issues in the Gibsons I own, new and used both. And I've had a fair share (for normal people, admittedly - For SSO I'm probably a pauper) of Gibsons to base an opinion on.

TLDR: this has nothing to do with hating on the brand, whose guitars I all like except the LP for ergonomic reasons.


----------



## VMNT

Had a feeling the listing on thomann was premature so took a snapshot. Wanted to know if it was poly or nitro finish but there was nothing in the spec on that. Won't be able to afford one but looking forward to trying it out in a store somewhere.


----------



## Mathemagician

Man the more I look at them the more I just do not dig them. I guess more for everyone else.


----------



## Randy

Lose the inlay, make the headstock matching. Play ball.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like it as is. Weird inlays and all. 

Does Gibson use anything but Nitro?


----------



## Randy

Maybe I'm biased since they say Kramer on the headstock but it's hard to escape MusicYo vibes. Would prefer a more, like, Gibson-ified Kramer vibe for the price point and the artist.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does Gibson use anything but Nitro?



Not currently, but they have on some of the cheaper stuff and particular artist models in years past.


----------



## StevenC

Randy said:


> Maybe I'm biased since they say Kramer on the headstock but it's hard to escape MusicYo vibes. Would prefer a more, like, Gibson-ified Kramer vibe for the price point and the artist.


Those ones say Gibson on the headstock


----------



## Randy

StevenC said:


> Those ones say Gibson on the headstock



Yikes that's even worse.


----------



## manu80

I almost took the plunge on a black kv1 this week but my kv2 is fine with me
It would have been silver well i wouldnt have hesitated
Still the silver gibson V makes wanna get one. It will never be as emblematic as his jackson bit still better looking than the esp and the dean


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Gibson has been teasing with their three last posts on Instagram with the numbers 21 - 14 - 12, so guessing the guitars will be released tomorrow, December 14th.


----------



## Kaura

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Gibson has been teasing with their three last posts on Instagram with the numbers 21 - 14 - 12, so guessing the guitars will be released tomorrow, December 14th.



Nah, man. That's 21st of Octodecember 2012. You're late, buddy.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

In stock within 2-3 weeks according to Thomann:

https://www.thomann.de/gb/gibson_dave_mustaine_flying_v_sm.htm
https://www.thomann.de/gb/gibson_dave_mustaine_flying_v_an.htm


----------



## p0ke

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> In stock within 2-3 weeks according to Thomann:
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/gibson_dave_mustaine_flying_v_sm.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/gibson_dave_mustaine_flying_v_an.htm



Second one says "Available immediately"


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

p0ke said:


> Second one says "Available immediately"



You are right, I missed that one.


----------



## manu80

yeah but you click on it, it says available quickly....not immediately
Wanna go for the silver as I'm afraid of the wood pattern/2/3 pieces visible on the natural one
Some usa deans are popping up too. looks great....
Gotta make a reason I'll never find a silver or Korina KV1 anyways....


----------



## eaeolian

manu80 said:


> yeah but you click on it, it says available quickly....not immediately
> Wanna go for the silver as I'm afraid of the wood pattern/2/3 pieces visible on the natural one
> Some usa deans are popping up too. looks great....
> Gotta make a reason I'll never find a silver or Korina KV1 anyways....



If you do, you will *pay* for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.gibson.com/en-US/page/Dave-Mustaine-Flying-V-EXP?sc_src=email_16857&sc_lid=1885504&sc_uid=pyntSjKLZ4&sc_llid=26106&sc_customer=3b0c69a8-81d7-47ea-80af-ceb6eec35e8c&utm_source=Emarsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=12.14.21:+Dave+Mustaine+Flying+V

Limited release atm. Full release in February. $2800.

https://www.samash.com/catalog/prod...ine-flying-v-exp-electric-guitar-gx00davex-p/

Gibson says you can only order through them ATM, but apparently Samash has some in stock.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Nice. I want one.


----------



## manu80

dumb question, do you guys think that the gibson will have , later, more value than a dean USA ? I'd rather pick a US Dean than a gibson, as I've always found the US dean to be very good guitars. Gibson I'm afraid of the ebony fretboard to shrink later like on the robot series for example....
Some ESP DV8 are going for cheap and he's, for most of us, branded Jackson forever.... Just wondering, even as an investment....idk


----------



## Ataraxia2320

manu80 said:


> dumb question, do you guys think that the gibson will have , later, more value than a dean USA ? I'd rather pick a US Dean than a gibson, as I've always found the US dean to be very good guitars. Gibson I'm afraid of the ebony fretboard to shrink later like on the robot series for example....
> Some ESP DV8 are going for cheap and he's, for most of us, branded Jackson forever.... Just wondering, even as an investment....idk



The only dean I'd ever buy as an investment is a USA ML but even then the market is niche. 

The Dean will probably be a better guitar but the Gibsons will probably hold its value better. 

That being said, this is not a limited run so I'm not sure if this will sell as easily as something like a JC Les Paul.


----------



## Black Mamba

Hmm. No nibs. Interesting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Black Mamba said:


> Hmm. No nibs. Interesting.



They stopped putting nibs on everything around 14'/15'.


----------



## Black Mamba

MaxOfMetal said:


> They stopped putting nibs on everything around 14'/15'.



Gotcha. I thought they had reverted back with new ownership. Going back to ebony as opposed to richlite, etc…


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Black Mamba said:


> Gotcha. I thought they had reverted back with new ownership. Going back to ebony as opposed to richlite, etc…



It's been spotty depending on what model and series.


----------



## Edika

Both versions now available in several months:



I was expecting far worse in terms of price but there are a lot more guitars in tha price range I'd rather have.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Edika said:


> Both versions now available in several months:
> View attachment 101165
> 
> 
> I was expecting far worse in terms of price but there are a lot more guitars in tha price range I'd rather have.



According to Gibson, the first batch is all sold out. Next round is slated for Feb 22'.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Black Mamba said:


> Hmm. No nibs. Interesting.



You know, I actually like those baby sharkfins quite a bit. I haven't paid attention to Mustaine's other sigs after Jackson. Did his Dean or ESP have these?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> You know, I actually like those baby sharkfins quite a bit. I haven't paid attention to Mustaine's other sigs after Jackson. Did his Dean or ESP have these?



His ESPs had dot inlays with a funky 1st fret inlay, and the Deans had hybrid Sharkfin/dot inlays


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hmm, well then, Gibson wins the inlay contest.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I kinda liked the 8-ball on the DV8s.


----------



## CanserDYI

MaxOfMetal said:


> They stopped putting nibs on everything around 14'/15'.


My '18 classic had nibs? Was this just to keep it "classic"?


----------



## manu80

Of course….
https://reverb.com/item/48063403-ne...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=48063403


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> My '18 classic had nibs? Was this just to keep it "classic"?



There was considerable backlash when they stopped, so they phased back in on some lines around 16'/17', including the Classic and Traditional, while the Standard and Modern did not. Like I said, it's been pretty spotty since then, appearing on some models you wouldn't expect and absent from ones you would.


----------



## VMNT

manu80 said:


> Of course….
> https://reverb.com/item/48063403-ne...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=48063403



Shocking they are not all in Essex by now 
Interesting to see the strap button off centre and have they added a piece of wood at the end of the fingerboard past the 24th fret?

Still in stock in a few shops at RRP though
https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...on-dave-mustaine-flying-v-exp-metallic-silver


----------



## Velokki

Well, I guess just not my cup of tea. But I think those guitars look bland as all hell. "Classic", I guess, but I just see nothing in them. I think a slightly modified V shape and Explorer models would've been better.


----------



## JimF

I kinda like it, but its almost like he took his King V and said "make this".


----------



## Kyle Jordan

JimF said:


> I kinda like it, but its almost like he took his King V and said "make this".



Dave and his Vs are the guitar equivalent of that person who was in a long term, deep relationship that ended badly who proceeds to only date others that are eerily similar to the long term ex-partner.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Velokki said:


> Well, I guess just not my cup of tea. But I think those guitars look bland as all hell. "Classic", I guess, but I just see nothing in them. I think a slightly modified V shape and Explorer models would've been better.



The wooden finish one isn't too bad but it's missing the extra 10% to make it pop. Not a fan of those witch hat knobs on it either.


----------



## manu80

Agreed. Pots doesnt fit the look and stull, the guitar is ….simple. Maybe too much but i’m more on the jackson side
Friend of mine bought it in paris ( his pics there ) this morning. Said the finish was good, even the truss cavity is clean. Huge sturdy case. Strangely when it comes to usa, i found the dean to be more classy wood wise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> Shocking they are not all in Essex by now
> Interesting to see the strap button off centre and have they added a piece of wood at the end of the fingerboard past the 24th fret?
> 
> Still in stock in a few shops at RRP though
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...on-dave-mustaine-flying-v-exp-metallic-silver



No clue about the end of the fretboard, but the offset strap button was probably intentional to make fret access a little easier. Probably unnecessary, but I'm seeing it on other ones as well. 

Also not surprised at all scalpers are getting in on this ATM... even though they're going to be fully released in a little over 2 months.


----------



## VMNT

manu80 said:


> Strangely when it comes to usa, i found the dean to be more classy wood wise.



Yep, Jackson or even Dean would have selected the most attractive planks of wood and made sure the grain was aligned with the horns. Gibson seems to be using an IKEA table as a benchmark.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

manu80 said:


> Of course….
> https://reverb.com/item/48063403-ne...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=48063403


Leave it to an adult man who has a full on Kiss bedroom set including the pillow cases.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Leave it to an adult man who has a full on Kiss bedroom set including the pillow cases.



That's where the magic happens.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Seabeast2000 said:


> That's where the magic happens.


----------



## død

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Leave it to an adult man who has a full on Kiss bedroom set including the pillow cases.


That’s "extinguished gentleman" to you!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

manu80 said:


> Of course….
> https://reverb.com/item/48063403-ne...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=48063403


Douche had already dropped his price and added “MAKE AN OFFER” to his listing title.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> Douche had already dropped his price and added “MAKE AN OFFER” to his listing title.



Dumbass gonna keep dropping the price.  Hoping no one takes that bait.


----------



## VMNT




----------



## manu80

Damn...I'm a huge mustaine fan but each time i wanna click for preorder, i'm like "well it's just a silver V" "You already have a modified robot V which looks kinda like it...."....
The natural looks even more basic. It lacks of something, I don't know. And Ebony at Gibson is something unsure on the long term....
Jackson, it's your moment to release a mahogany and a silver KV. Like....really


----------



## manu80

Just watched the video....Funny how people shit on the robot series but the robot V i have has a better finish.......here we have wood rain visible under the paint, the inlays don't look great on some areas and the binding looks really fucked up...for a 2790 euros guitar, it's a bit sad but i guess that's how gibson do things nowadays...sigh...sorry to b...ch


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Funny how we're reminiscing over a period that people considered a dark era for Gibson.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

VMNT said:


>




Trogly one of the best dudes out there for cataloguing gear. 

Wish some metal guy would do this with other brands like Jackson and ESP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Trogly one of the best dudes out there for cataloguing gear.
> 
> Wish some metal guy would do this with other brands like Jackson and ESP.



I mean we have Essex Recording Studi-ppppppffff I'm sorry I can't say that with a straight face.


----------



## VMNT

manu80 said:


> Just watched the video....Funny how people shit on the robot series but the robot V i have has a better finish.......here we have wood rain visible under the paint, the inlays don't look great on some areas and the binding looks really fucked up...for a 2790 euros guitar, it's a bit sad but i guess that's how gibson do things nowadays...sigh...sorry to b...ch



Which one of the nine and a half inlays doesn't look good to you?


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean we have Essex Recording Studi-ppppppffff I'm sorry I can't say that with a straight face.



That dude makes me irrationally angry. Even the mere mention of him got my bp up.


----------



## Rosal76

Not sure if this was posted already but... Moderators, delete if needed.

If anyone of you here are into the bidding on auctioned guitars thing, Dave is auctioning 5 of his Gibson guitars. I thought they were talking about his old Jackson, ESP, and Dean guitars but they are Gibsons.

https://auction.megadeth.com/?omnisendContactID=60b7a15f1215fa09e685497a&utm_campaign=campaign:+OWN+A+PIECE+OF+GUITAR+HISTORY!+(61c376a1ef29d700180652c0)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=omnisend


----------



## ArtDecade

Rosal76 said:


> Not sure if this was posted already but... Moderators, delete if needed.
> 
> If anyone of you here are into the bidding on auctioned guitars thing, Dave is auctioning 5 of his Gibson guitars. I thought they were talking about his old Jackson, ESP, and Dean guitars but they are Gibsons.
> 
> https://auction.megadeth.com/?omnisendContactID=60b7a15f1215fa09e685497a&utm_campaign=campaign:+OWN+A+PIECE+OF+GUITAR+HISTORY!+(61c376a1ef29d700180652c0)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=omnisend



Not played or owned by Dave, but he looked at them the other day in Nashville. 20 grand!


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Dave showing once again that he's a shrewd businessman. He's going to make at least 30k from those things while doing almost nothing for it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Trogly one of the best dudes out there for cataloguing gear.



He's like the Doug Demuro for guitars.


----------



## BenSolace

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Dave showing once again that he's a shrewd businessman. He's going to make at least 30k from those things while doing almost nothing for it.


It's been a long day so my eyes could be deceiving me, but I'm pretty sure "package 1" is currently at over $700k...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenSolace said:


> It's been a long day so my eyes could be deceiving me, but I'm pretty sure "package 1" is currently at over $700k...



I don't believe that's a legit bid for the second. Someone has to be trolling.


----------



## StevenC

BenSolace said:


> It's been a long day so my eyes could be deceiving me, but I'm pretty sure "package 1" is currently at over $700k...


That has got to be an error, all things considered.


----------



## nightflameauto

StevenC said:


> That has got to be an error, all things considered.


Nah. Dave just got confused and started bidding against himself to get the package.


----------



## StevenC

nightflameauto said:


> Nah. Dave just got confused and started bidding against himself to get the package.


Ah, the Steve Carell.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

If that's not an error then Dave is striking gold.


----------



## VMNT

Either an error or Gibson is buying that guitar from themselves as a part of the "mind blowing strategy" to make headlines.


----------



## Hollowway

That WAS a crazy good gear breakdown. I’m a little shocked at the missing inlay piece, the tool gouges on the binding, and especially the grain showing through on the body. Especially that last one - it’s such a big thing, maybe it was intentional, and they’ll all have it that way? If not, that’s crazy it made it out like that.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Hollowway said:


> That WAS a crazy good gear breakdown. I’m a little shocked at the missing inlay piece, the tool gouges on the binding, and especially the grain showing through on the body. Especially that last one - it’s such a big thing, maybe it was intentional, and they’ll all have it that way? If not, that’s crazy it made it out like that.



The grain showing through is 100% intentional. It's a very marmite design choice.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ataraxia2320 said:


> The grain showing through is 100% intentional. It's a very marmite design choice.



Yeeeah I'm not a fan of it. I think it would have looked good if it was an open grain satin finish like the back of the Gibson Paul Landers, to really give it that raw wood look and feel... But with the poly metallic gloss, it just looks weird.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeeeah I'm not a fan of it. I think it would have looked good if it was an open grain satin finish like the back of the Gibson Paul Landers, to really give it that raw wood look and feel... But with the poly metallic gloss, it just looks weird.



Agreed. One of the many reasons I prefer the natural gloss finish.


----------



## VMNT

Dave's crib seems pretty cosy. Some of those prototypes (?) look really cool, the bottom row in particular.


----------



## manu80

the Kramer are really deans without the edge cut on the table....
Diggin' the green one down right !


----------



## StevenC

VMNT said:


> Dave's crib seems pretty cosy. Some of those prototypes (?) look really cool, the bottom row in particular.
> 
> View attachment 101583


That green RIP is so much better than the burst RIP.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

The green one looks great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, the 2 black ones in the middle.

EDIT: Wait that top left one isn't a Prophecy V. Whoops. I'm curious if that was a prototype for the Prophecy line or Dave was considering used a standard Stoptail and Fluence pickups.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

VMNT said:


> Dave's crib seems pretty cosy. Some of those prototypes (?) look really cool, the bottom row in particular.
> 
> View attachment 101583



The Green one and the Black and Gold are top shelf looking.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, the 2 black ones in the middle.
> 
> EDIT: Wait that top left one isn't a Prophecy V. Whoops. I'm curious if that was a prototype for the Prophecy line or Dave was considering used a standard Stoptail and Fluence pickups.



It's the binding on the body neck and headstock and the pickup covers that set those off.


----------



## manu80

ah ah. So it got defects (nut crack for a brand new guitar at 2800 euros awesome), inlay bit missing, sanding marks on the binding but 3500 euros now ? FFS...people...
https://reverb.com/fr/item/48817039...staine-signature-flying-v-exp-silver-metallic


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

VMNT said:


> Dave's crib seems pretty cosy. Some of those prototypes (?) look really cool, the bottom row in particular.
> 
> View attachment 101583



Waiting to see if there's a sig model of the bottom-left black one at some point. Doubly so if Dave wants to get some extra $$ by doing an Explorer version


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

manu80 said:


> ah ah. So it got defects (nut crack for a brand new guitar at 2800 euros awesome), inlay bit missing, sanding marks on the binding but 3500 euros now ? FFS...people...
> https://reverb.com/fr/item/48817039...staine-signature-flying-v-exp-silver-metallic



Plus it's a customer return. 

but yeah but it was featured on a video so $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## VMNT

My understanding is that since the announcement 2 years ago, they produced only 26 of those Vs (13 natural and 13 in silver finish) One would think that a QA check of that first pre-release batch would have been a good idea...


----------



## Ataraxia2320

manu80 said:


> ah ah. So it got defects (nut crack for a brand new guitar at 2800 euros awesome), inlay bit missing, sanding marks on the binding but 3500 euros now ? FFS...people...
> https://reverb.com/fr/item/48817039...staine-signature-flying-v-exp-silver-metallic



I'd be angry if he didnt disclose everything, but if there is someone out there who wants to pay that money for a guitar where he has been extremely thorough and forthcoming about the flaws then what's the problem?

Trogly knows the market value of Gibsons pretty well. If he's selling it for that price, then it's likely someone will pay that much for it. Gibson fanatics are a very different breed.


----------



## X1X

VMNT said:


> My understanding is that since the announcement 2 years ago, they produced only 26 of those Vs (13 natural and 13 in silver finish) One would think that a QA check of that first pre-release batch would have been a good idea...



There's a QC checklist included and every item was checked. What's your issue buddy


----------



## VMNT




----------



## Matt08642

VMNT said:


> My understanding is that since the announcement 2 years ago, they produced only 26 of those Vs (13 natural and 13 in silver finish) One would think that a QA check of that first pre-release batch would have been a good idea...



It's Gibson... Lol.

From the hundreds of Trogly videos I've watched where he takes guitars from many eras apart, Gibsons just seem to lean on the sloppy side more often than not.


----------



## VMNT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dude, the 2 black ones in the middle.
> 
> EDIT: Wait that top left one isn't a Prophecy V. Whoops. I'm curious if that was a prototype for the Prophecy line or Dave was considering used a standard Stoptail and Fluence pickups.



Turns out it's all prototypes in that photo. The two top left are Epiphone, top right - Kramer, three bottom left - Custom Shop and the green is standard USA (wish they have kept it the way it is here).
Here is a close-up of the trans top with repulsive amount of gold - YMMV.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Are the Kramers imports or USA made?


----------



## StevenC

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Are the Kramers imports or USA made?


We don't know yet, but the assumption is that there will be both. The Gibson/Epiphones are the round horns and the Kramers are pointy. If the photo above is anything to go on, the dots on the silver Kramer mean it is an import and and the sharkfins on the natural one mean it is USA.

All speculation of course, but that's all we know.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm not sure there can be too much gold on a guitar. Either empirically or emotionally.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

The gold trans one looks fire


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VMNT said:


> Turns out it's all prototypes in that photo. The two top left are Epiphone, top right - Kramer, three bottom left - Custom Shop and the green is standard USA (wish they have kept it the way it is here).
> Here is a close-up of the trans top with repulsive amount of gold - YMMV.
> 
> View attachment 101847



I like that a lot actually. Also if those are how the final Epi sigs are gonna look, then hell yeah. The ToM + dot inlays look much better.


----------



## ArtDecade

StevenC said:


> We don't know yet, but the assumption is that there will be both. The Gibson/Epiphones are the round horns and the Kramers are pointy. If the photo above is anything to go on, the dots on the silver Kramer mean it is an import and and the sharkfins on the natural one mean it is USA.
> 
> All speculation of course, but that's all we know.



US made Kramers? I would be down for that - especially if they expanded the line and did guitars outside of the Mustaine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ArtDecade said:


> US made Kramers? I would be down for that - especially if they expanded the line and did guitars outside of the Mustaine.



There were rumblings of bringing back USA Kramer stuff until covid fucked Gibson pretty solid. 

Now there are talks of pausing regular V and Explorer production to keep Les Pauls and artist stuff flowing.


----------



## ArtDecade

MaxOfMetal said:


> There were rumblings of bringing back USA Kramer stuff until covid fucked Gibson pretty solid.
> 
> Now there are talks of pausing regular V and Explorer production to keep Les Pauls and artist stuff flowing.



Gibson should just outsource the Kramers to a custom shop in NJ as God intended.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ArtDecade said:


> Gibson should just outsource the Kramers to a custom shop in NJ as God intended.



Just have ESP make them again.


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now there are talks of pausing regular V and Explorer production to keep Les Pauls and artist stuff flowing.



This would make me a sad panda. I like the new Explorers and Vs A LOT.

On a side note once the Gibson Mustaine V's go into full production I am going to grab ahold of one or two. I like the look of the silver and natural ones.


----------



## JK-PA

This just got posted on Cesars Instagram


----------



## StevenC

JK-PA said:


> This just got posted on Cesars Instagram
> View attachment 102423


Says Kramer USA on the headstock and everything. I'd prefer the Firebird though.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

When are the gibson mustaines gonna be readily in stock in stores? They're not limited runs right?


----------



## StevenC

soul_lip_mike said:


> When are the gibson mustaines gonna be readily in stock in stores? They're not limited runs right?


I think they said February was either the next batch or the full release.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

JK-PA said:


> This just got posted on Cesars Instagram
> View attachment 102423



Wrong control layout for Mustaine also the input jack being there is a big no no for me.


----------



## bloodocean

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Wrong control layout for Mustaine also the input jack being there is a big no no for me.


Plus it’s got a trem instead of a tuneomatic.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

bloodocean said:


> Plus it’s got a trem instead of a tuneomatic.



It's always the huge things I seem to overlook lol.


----------



## VMNT

The video we've been waiting for, Dave describes his new V EXP in detail*


----------



## CapinCripes

JK-PA said:


> This just got posted on Cesars Instagram
> View attachment 102423


How could you fuck up the jack location on a kv? It was already where it needed to be. Why fix perfection?


----------



## spudmunkey

VMNT said:


> The video we've been waiting for, Dave describes his new V EXP in detail*



Wow, so insightful! So happy to see every spec was considered with such depth. 

/s


----------



## Andromalia

VMNT said:


> Here is a close-up of the trans top with repulsive amount of gold - YMMV.


I'd buy that, honestly. The knobs are the most 70es thing I've seen for a long time.


----------



## neurosis

spudmunkey said:


> Wow, so insightful! So happy to see every spec was considered with such depth.
> 
> /s


 Wonder if this was shot at 5AM on a Sunday. He doesn't seem to be quite there. Maybe it's the way they edited this. I felt like some parts were scripted. What Axl is he talking about when he lists the personality in music? Rose? I found that sounded odd when he was listing guitar players. I think he meant Slash but couldn't say it and they just left it in


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

neurosis said:


> Wonder if this was shot at 5AM on a Sunday. He doesn't seem to be quite there. Maybe it's the way they edited this. I felt like some parts were scripted. What Axl is he talking about when he lists the personality in music? Rose? I found that sounded odd when he was listing guitar players. I think he meant Slash but couldn't say it and they just left it in



I know he is a Rush fan, so maybe he is talking about Alex Lifeson?

Or maybe he actually is talking about vocalists?


----------



## Black Mamba

neurosis said:


> Wonder if this was shot at 5AM on a Sunday. He doesn't seem to be quite there. Maybe it's the way they edited this. I felt like some parts were scripted. What Axl is he talking about when he lists the personality in music? Rose? I found that sounded odd when he was listing guitar players. I think he meant Slash but couldn't say it and they just left it in


Perhaps just general fatigue from cancer recovery. Regarding Axl, he was referring to singers that are identifiable, including himself and Hetfield.


----------



## neurosis

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I know he is a Rush fan, so maybe he is talking about Alex Lifeson?


That's what I thought so went back but pretty sure he said Axl. it might be me mishearing since it's a Gibson video and I felt he was talking about other inspiring individuals who play that brand. 



Black Mamba said:


> Perhaps just general fatigue from cancer recovery. Regarding Axl, he was referring to singers that are identifiable, including himself and Hetfield.


I forgot he went through cancer. That could definitely be the reason he sounds so defeated. 
Regarding the singers part I totally didn't get that, so I'll rewatch. I'll happily admit I was filling in the gaps there. Seems like I misunderstood the entire thing.


----------



## Lukhas

And that's your regular episode of Glenn yelling about a Gibson.



Pros:
- Plays well once set up;
- Actually stays in tune;
- Sounds great.

Cons:
- Not even somewhat set-up from the factory;
- Absolutely shambolic paint job you wouldn't tolerate on import guitars half or a third of the price, nevermind an almost three grand American one;
- No seriously, the QC department really slept on that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not watching a Glenn video because fuck that (literal) nosie

But yeah uh, these guitars aren't looking too hot on the QC side. Glenn's nott he only one that had issues.


----------



## JimF

I've not watched the video, but is the paint job the visible/feelable woodgrain? As awful as it is, I believe that's intentional.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JimF said:


> I've not watched the video, but is the paint job the visible/feelable woodgrain? As awful as it is, I believe that's intentional.


There are actually some nasty flaws (cracks along the neck joint, blemish next to the nut, and a flaw on the body), but yeah he also brings up that "streaking" as a flaw.


----------



## JimF

I mean to be honest that kind of thing is questionable on a $900 guitar, let alone something for this price. Especially from a company that big, as a sig guitar of someone as big as Davey M!


----------



## VMNT

Megadeth Dave Mustaine Is Proud to Introduce the Dave Mustaine Songwriter


Designed in collaboration with Gibson Acoustic Custom Shop, it features a slightly thinner walnut Songwriter body for playing comfort with a cutaway for easy access to the upper frets, a 24.75" scale mahogany neck with a 24 fret ebony fretboard (the first 24 fret neck ever installed on a Gibson...




megadeth.com





It features "a Dave Mustaine hand-signed soundhole"


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

VMNT said:


> Megadeth Dave Mustaine Is Proud to Introduce the Dave Mustaine Songwriter
> 
> 
> Designed in collaboration with Gibson Acoustic Custom Shop, it features a slightly thinner walnut Songwriter body for playing comfort with a cutaway for easy access to the upper frets, a 24.75" scale mahogany neck with a 24 fret ebony fretboard (the first 24 fret neck ever installed on a Gibson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megadeth.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It features "a Dave Mustaine hand-signed soundhole"
> 
> View attachment 107507


----------



## VMNT

It's only $5k. The only better thing to invest in, would be an NFT of that guitar.


----------



## John

For a $5000 guitar, his signature acoustic reeks of the same vibes as those absurdly ridiculous Kiesels covered (and roasted) on the funny guitar thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They ditched the greenburst in favor of solid green.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They ditched the greenburst in favor of solid green.





oooooooo

me like


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There are actually some nasty flaws (cracks along the neck joint, blemish next to the nut, and a flaw on the body), but yeah he also brings up that "streaking" as a flaw.


I wonder if the Deans had this many issues as well. I'm not referring to the bottom of the barrel versions, either.


----------



## VMNT

Please do not exaggerate. The workmanship is not that bad. It's not bad at all.
I hear that wood grain filler is very 2021 and everyone is after the orange peel effect this year. Also, you really want a few areas with missing paint so the wood can breathe you know.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

The 21st fret is missing a piece of inlay, so they just used filler. LMAO


----------



## Mathemagician

VMNT said:


> Megadeth Dave Mustaine Is Proud to Introduce the Dave Mustaine Songwriter
> 
> 
> Designed in collaboration with Gibson Acoustic Custom Shop, it features a slightly thinner walnut Songwriter body for playing comfort with a cutaway for easy access to the upper frets, a 24.75" scale mahogany neck with a 24 fret ebony fretboard (the first 24 fret neck ever installed on a Gibson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megadeth.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It features "a Dave Mustaine hand-signed soundhole"
> 
> View attachment 107507


Turns out Dave’s discerning ear likes the sound of circles. Who knew?!


VMNT said:


> Please do not exaggerate. The workmanship is not that bad. It's not bad at all.
> I hear that wood grain filler is very 2021 and everyone is after the orange peel effect this year. Also, you really want a few areas with missing paint so the wood can breathe you know.
> 
> View attachment 109512
> View attachment 109513
> View attachment 109515


TF is wrong with those inlays? Was it BOGO on each half and they just ran out?


----------



## /wrists

sue dean so they can have money for QA


----------



## manu80

remember it's only 2800 euros for a gibson Sig model. If it's cheap there's a reason !!!
if the first batch of limited release had some issues, well no wonder the new and biggest one has flaws too ...
Can't see the silver and natural version on thommann, seems dicontinued on other sites...weird...


----------



## VMNT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



"Gibson. For that authentic Jackson tone!"


----------



## Dekay82

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They ditched the greenburst in favor of solid green.



Sick guitar, shit promo. It says a lot to me that they have a cg Vic playing the guitar instead of a real demo. Those grain filler pics in the posts above are totally unacceptable for a $1,000 guitar, let alone $2,800. Also the binding is f'd at that price. And just me personally on A Gibson with binding no nibs, no buy.

But man if they did it right it would be so rad.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dekay82 said:


> Sick guitar, shit promo. It says a lot to me that they have a cg Vic playing the guitar instead of a real demo. Those grain filler pics in the posts above are totally unacceptable for a $1,000 guitar, let alone $2,800. Also the binding is f'd at that price. And just me personally on A Gibson with binding no nibs, no buy.
> 
> But man if they did it right it would be so rad.


It's Gibson. They were a horrible idea from the start. BC Rich is a joke, Dave is still ass chapped over Jackson, ESP/Ltd likely wasn't biting or offering enough, so he basically had Gibson left. He should've just stuck with Dean.


----------



## Dekay82

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It's Gibson. They were a horrible idea from the start. BC Rich is a joke, Dave is still ass chapped over Jackson, ESP/Ltd likely wasn't biting or offering enough, so he basically had Gibson left. He should've just stuck with Dean.


What happened with Jackson?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Dekay82 said:


> What happened with Jackson?


He wanted to buy Jackson outright and they ended up going to Fender. He's been salty, sour, and surly about it since.


----------



## MFB

Dekay82 said:


> Sick guitar, shit promo. It says a lot to me that they have a cg Vic playing the guitar instead of a real demo. Those grain filler pics in the posts above are totally unacceptable for a $1,000 guitar, let alone $2,800. Also the binding is f'd at that price. And just me personally on A Gibson with binding no nibs, no buy.
> 
> But man if they did it right it would be so rad.



That's a real dude in a Vic headpiece/bodysuit for the hands; the skeleton print wraps slightly over the fingers on top of a black suit to give the illusion that there's no one underneath. However, the absolute dumbest part is that that riff of Hangar 18 isn't hard to play, so why not have the motion line up with the fucking background music?


----------



## Matt08642

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They ditched the greenburst in favor of solid green.



Gibson putting out an out of touch, weird promo? Who could have guessed!


----------



## ShredmasterD

everyone probably already knows this but in case you don't, watch glen frickers ( spector studios) review of the mustain v .


----------



## nightflameauto

ShredmasterD said:


> everyone probably already knows this but in case you don't, watch glen frickers ( spector studios) review of the mustain v .


Because if there's one thing every shit-show guitar needs, it's a ranting, screaming fat guy crying about it on youtube. Insult + injury = no thanks.

And before anybody gets incensed about me putting down body image, I'm allowed. I'm a fat guy myself. I try to keep most of my crying private though. Most.


----------



## ArtDecade

ShredmasterD said:


> everyone probably already knows this but in case you don't, watch glen frickers ( spector studios) review of the mustain v .



Frickers? *Twist his dick!*


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> Because if there's one thing every shit-show guitar needs, it's a ranting, screaming fat guy crying about it on youtube. Insult + injury = no thanks.
> 
> And before anybody gets incensed about me putting down body image, I'm allowed. I'm a fat guy myself. I try to keep most of my crying private though. Most.



I mean, at this point you're just describing him accurately.

I dated a fat lady for a while. I remember one day she was coming in to the restaurant I was working at, and I told the server "please let me know when my girlfriend gets here, she's fat and has red hair" and his face was priceless, like he couldn't believe I'd call her fat. Well bud, she is fat.


----------



## ShredmasterD

ArtDecade said:


> Frickers? *Twist his dick!*


Yeah, not a fan of his so much. Just passing along info that’s out there.


----------



## ArtDecade

ShredmasterD said:


> Yeah, not a fan of his so much. Just passing along info that’s out there.


It's no judgement on you, mate. Fricker is kinda a meme around here. There is a thread about him and *Twist His Dick* became a running joke.


----------



## JimF

Am I right in thinking the import ones would be Kramer as opposed to Epiphone?
If they bring out Epiphone versions I could be really tempted...


----------



## SCJR

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



That was ROUGH.


----------



## manu80

yeah that' would be logical...but when will the Kramer be released ?
again, Jackson has a ball right now to release a silver and natural KV but ...no.


----------



## JimF

manu80 said:


> yeah that' would be logical...but when will the Kramer be released ?
> again, Jackson has a ball right now to release a silver and natural KV but ...no.



MJ Series Y2KV would be immense...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

That video is major cringe.


----------



## ArtDecade

You lads are too cynical. That video was awesome. Gibson made a late 80s cheeseball metal video. Headbanger's Ball would show it twice a night.


----------



## ShredmasterD

ArtDecade said:


> You lads are too cynical. That video was awesome. Gibson made a late 80s cheeseball metal video. Headbanger's Ball would show it twice a night.


you're not wrong


----------



## Seabeast2000

That color is awesome, but I'll wait for the Schecter version.


----------



## manu80

JimF said:


> MJ Series Y2KV would be immense...


Could mustaine be owning the shape design patent ?


----------



## Sslfetish

Na the 


Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wonder if the Deans had this many issues as well. I'm not referring to the bottom of the barrel versions, either.


Dean's were fine  3 piece neck came unglued and zippered the paint down the back of the neck. Dean would not honor warranty. Never again.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Sslfetish said:


> Na the
> 
> Dean's were fine  3 piece neck came unglued and zippered the paint down the back of the neck. Dean would not honor warranty. Never again.
> View attachment 109618


Ouch! That bites. I wonder if it was due to heat, moisture, or just crummy gluing (either inadequate amount of glue or just poor quality).


----------



## Matt08642

Sslfetish said:


> Na the
> 
> Dean's were fine  3 piece neck came unglued and zippered the paint down the back of the neck. Dean would not honor warranty. Never again.
> View attachment 109618


Yikes! I still don’t understand how this kind of shit happens


----------



## manu80

Had 2 korean dean VMNT and some other models like a cadillac or razorback V, and they were all really good. No problem at all. Inlays were complete


----------



## StevenC

JimF said:


> Am I right in thinking the import ones would be Kramer as opposed to Epiphone?
> If they bring out Epiphone versions I could be really tempted...


The imports of this Gibson will be Epiphones. The pointy guitars will be Kramers, whether US or import.

Or that's the implication we've seen so far. The KV shaped guitars have all said Kramer, and the guitars that have said Epiphone have been Flying V shaped.


----------



## JimF

A Jackson-esque Epiphone V with 25.5" scale may very well get my money!


----------



## manu80

Not sure Kramer versions could be US made…
There are no US models on the market right now so I’d go indo or korean for those at 1200 euros, seeing the actual trend… heafy’s epi are expensive really
Guess I cant get used to the price increase right now….


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm sure if they can make space in the Gibson factory, they'll do a limited run of Kramer USA models.


----------



## StevenC

manu80 said:


> Not sure Kramer versions could be US made…
> There are no US models on the market right now so I’d go indo or korean for those at 1200 euros, seeing the actual trend… heafy’s epi are expensive really
> Guess I cant get used to the price increase right now….


So you're suggesting that we won't see a USA Mustaine pointy V?


----------



## manu80

if Gibson doesn't open a US Kramer division i doubt it....or maybe Dave will have one or two but they will be made at gibson's and branded Kramer I guess....


----------



## StevenC

manu80 said:


> if Gibson doesn't open a US Kramer division i doubt it....or maybe Dave will have one or two but they will be made at gibson's and branded Kramer I guess....


Gibson already has a USA factory and the ability to change a headstock logo.


----------



## Rotatous

ShredmasterD said:


> everyone probably already knows this but in case you don't, watch glen frickers ( spector studios) review of the mustain v .


Oh yes, the one where he basically wrote off the whole guitar because of a couple finish flaws and the factory setup out of the box...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> Gibson already has a USA factory and the ability to change a headstock logo.


Yep. They're making USA Epiphones again. Nothing's can really stop them from making USA Kramers.


----------



## ShredmasterD

Rotatous said:


> Oh yes, the one where he basically wrote off the whole guitar because of a couple finish flaws and the factory setup out of the box...


just sharing. not a fanboy


----------



## soul_lip_mike

So didn't they say the natural and silver were "limited" as well? Now they're saying this green one is only 100 produced so people are trying to flip them on reverb?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So this isn't deserving of it's own thread, but *another* artist is moving to Gibson it looks like?
Take a guess at who it is. A bass + "R.B."


----------



## MFB

Is Rex Brown still relevant?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Is Rex Brown still relevant?


Which is why I'm surprised.


----------



## ShredmasterD

MFB said:


> Is Rex Brown still relevant?


i hate to say it, because i love my sg and les paul, but the marketing be like _gibson: this is your dads guitar_


----------



## StevenC

soul_lip_mike said:


> So didn't they say the natural and silver were "limited" as well? Now they're saying this green one is only 100 produced so people are trying to flip them on reverb?


No I'm pretty sure they said that there was a "limited" first drop last year before a full release in February.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So this isn't deserving of it's own thread, but *another* artist is moving to Gibson it looks like?
> Take a guess at who it is. A bass + "R.B."


Isn't Gene Simmons using Gibson basses now or some crap?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ShredmasterD said:


> i hate to say it, because i love my sg and les paul, but the marketing be like _gibson: this is your dads guitar_


Grandpa's*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't Gene Simmons using Gibson basses now or some crap?


Yeah. Was supposed to have an entire line of them. 
But that one there is Rex Brown's.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah. Was supposed to have an entire line of them.
> But that one there is Rex Brown's.


I wasn't even aware he was playing music anymore.


----------



## chipchappy

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wasn't even aware he was playing music anymore.



he is, but I wish he'd stop


----------



## manu80

Rob Brujillo ?


----------



## nightflameauto

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wasn't even aware he was playing music anymore.


He seems to be trying to create a youtube following, which is weird to say the least as all he does that I've seen is talk about Dimebag being a genius. Kinda hard to start a following when your primary topic is someone not creating new music any longer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

nightflameauto said:


> He seems to be trying to create a youtube following, which is weird to say the least as all he does that I've seen is talk about Dimebag being a genius. Kinda hard to start a following when your primary topic is someone not creating new music any longer.


Kind of sad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He tried to do a solo project, but from what I can tell that bombed. ALso last band he was in was Kill Devil Hill but he left that. No clue what happened between him and Down either.
I know he did a book, but from what I've heard it sucked.


----------



## chipchappy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He tried to do a solo project, but from what I can tell that bombed. ALso last band he was in was Kill Devil Hill but he left that. No clue what happened between him and Down either.
> I know he did a book, but from what I've heard it sucked.


I read it - its like 200 pages of him saying 'fuck Vinnie Paul'. He made Vince sound like a dumb, annoying hanger-on. It was brutal.

Kill Devil Hill was beyond bad. And for Down his liver quit the band first, then the rest of him followed, if you catch my drift.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

chipchappy said:


> I read it - its like 200 pages of him saying 'fuck Vinnie Paul'. He made Vince sound like a dumb, annoying hanger-on. It was brutal.
> 
> Kill Devil Hill was beyond bad. And for Down his liver quit the band first, then the rest of him followed, if you catch my drift.


I remember someone saying he made it sound like he was the hidden genius behind Pantera's success.


----------



## flv75

Any rumor about Mustaine's new Kramer and Epiphone signature guitars? The Megadeth tour is going on but Dave is playing only his new Gibson...


----------



## VMNT

Loving all the spec on the new Greg Tribbett Dean. That said, the band logos have to go.


----------



## Andromalia

manu80 said:


> Rob Brujillo ?


Truh...


----------



## VMNT




----------



## Flappydoodle

That's cool. Their recent live sound is good too.

So Dave is using the passive thrash factor pickups and the Quad Cortex. Dave says he's using the Marshall JCM 800 model, and Kiko using the Friedman. Going through power amps into Marshall cabs with the Dave signature G12 V30 speakers.

They don't say specifically whether they are mic'ing those cabs, or if the audience is hearing an IR from the QC.

Guitars look pretty cool though. I live the silver one.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

A Mustaine Explorer!


----------



## Church2224

Ok that I am interested in.....

Also, is that a USA made Kramer Superstrat in the background? A sign of things to come???


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Church2224 said:


> Ok that I am interested in.....
> 
> Also, is that a USA made Kramer Superstrat in the background? A sign of things to come???



I do hope the Explorer will be a production model and not some one off customs for Dave.

The headstock on the Kramer says USA so you might be right.

I also notice the headstock on the 3rd Flying V is a 70s headstock so maybe they will release a "true" 70s reissue of the V. Or maybe it is a Kirk Hammett V.


----------



## Andromalia

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I do hope the Explorer will be a production model and not some one off customs for Dave.


What will probably happen is, they'll release the Dave Mustaine and the James Hetfield 84 reissue and the latter will so grossly outsell the former it will be historically accurrate.


----------



## manu80

already hard to find the regular V...so before launching something else, better got the first batch of things available....
BY the way a quick question OOT, the Faulkner V from epiphone is not produced anymore ?


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Andromalia said:


> What will probably happen is, they'll release the Dave Mustaine and the James Hetfield 84 reissue and the latter will so grossly outsell the former it will be historically accurrate.



I would rather have an 84 reissue than a Mustaine Explorer so you are not wrong.


----------



## CapinCripes

Id be down for a mustaine explorer, I'd defile it with a kalher for sure, but I'd be down for it as the starting point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Church2224 said:


> Ok that I am interested in.....
> 
> Also, is that a USA made Kramer Superstrat in the background? A sign of things to come???


I'm guessing this isn't why we seen the Kramer Mustaine sig yet. Still all prob a WIP for a big release. 
It looks sweet, though. A callback to the old '80s Stagemaster Customs.


----------



## JimF

Interesting if the Mustaine Explorer will be 25.5", could be tempting if it is...


----------



## Wiltonauer

There is still time for him to get in a run with Schecter and PRS.


----------



## ArtDecade

CapinCripes said:


> Id be down for a mustaine explorer, I'd defile it with a kalher for sure, but I'd be down for it as the starting point.


Gross. You are right about defiling it.


----------



## CapinCripes

ArtDecade said:


> Gross. You are right about defiling it.


I've always wanted a kahlered explorer with an ebony or richlite fretboard. My options are literally rolling the dice on a mid 80s explorer, modifying an existing one, or lucking into a shred-x at a halfway decent price. Sure dean has a import z with one but I hate the headstock and import dean's are super hit or miss, mostly miss in my experience.


----------



## VMNT

I can understand the explorer but I'm really not sure how I feel about this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Waiting for the Mustaine sig ES-175.


----------



## Edika

The V with he Explorer headstock was cool. But you know what's better with an Explorer headstock? An Explorer, so yes please!

The LP is not half bad too.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

VMNT said:


> I can understand the explorer but I'm really not sure how I feel about this
> View attachment 117253



It is interesting and weird at the same time. I think I need some time to get used to those inlays and 24 frets on a Les Paul.


----------



## John

VMNT said:


> I can understand the explorer but I'm really not sure how I feel about this
> View attachment 117253


24 frets on an LP is a good starting point. Also a nice change of pace and even an improvement. Can't say the same about the TOM and the inlays, though.


----------



## StevenC

VMNT said:


> I can understand the explorer but I'm really not sure how I feel about this
> View attachment 117253


It's like a not ugly version of the current Marty sig


----------



## CanserDYI

StevenC said:


> It's like a not ugly version of the current Marty sig


Are you talking purple glass shatter with the worst Jackson headstock? The worrrrrst signature I've seen in years I think.


----------



## StevenC

CanserDYI said:


> Are you talking purple glass shatter with the worst Jackson headstock? The worrrrrst signature I've seen in years I think.


I like the purple one, but the black and white one is god awful.

The body and headstock shapes are totally inexcusable though.


----------



## CapinCripes

VMNT said:


> I can understand the explorer but I'm really not sure how I feel about this
> View attachment 117253


I love lpcs but this is a hard pass.


----------



## Mathemagician

VMNT said:


> Loving all the spec on the new Greg Tribbett Dean. That said, the band logos have to go.
> 
> View attachment 112442



On the bright side, when the artist eventually moves in Dean will continue selling their “sig” without any of the band imagery. 



manu80 said:


> already hard to find the regular V...so before launching something else, better got the first batch of things available....
> BY the way a quick question OOT, the Faulkner V from epiphone is not produced anymore ?



They seem to updated every couple years. So maybe the Pelham blue has been pulled as they wait to announce a new color? It was originally black iirc.


----------



## manu80

Ah ah Mustaine on a LP..... World is definitely F...d UP !!!!
Guess the next move is to give him a modern V ?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

manu80 said:


> Ah ah Mustaine on a LP..... World is definitely F...d UP !!!!
> Guess the next move is to give him a modern V ?


Wouldn't a King V be considered "modern"? (comparatively speaking compared to a standard Flying V.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

There's that Kramer V they're probably waiting to release with a full-blown Kramer USA line.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's that Kramer V they're probably waiting to release with a full-blown Kramer USA line.


Good luck with that. I don't think it'll work, not to mention Kramer has never really had much of a US line.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Hoping the Kramer is called the Kring V.


----------



## manu80

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Wouldn't a King V be considered "modern"? (comparatively speaking compared to a standard Flying V.)


I was talking about that one 


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1a/Gibson-Moderne-Heritage.jpg


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Any word on the Dave Mustaine Byrdland?


----------



## StevenC

What next? A Paul Gilbert Wilshire?


----------



## ArtDecade

You: What next?! A Dave signature archtop... LOL.

Gibson:


----------



## ShredmasterD

signature model fatigue is thing. i have it. But, What we really want is a Falling In Reverse signature laptop. With options, of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ShredmasterD said:


> signature model fatigue is thing. i have it. But, What we really want is a Falling In Reverse signature laptop. With options, of course.


I hope it comes bundled with a signature Twitter freakout.


----------



## nightflameauto

ShredmasterD said:


> signature model fatigue is thing. i have it. But, What we really want is a Falling In Reverse signature laptop. With options, of course.


Free NFT display in the touchpad area, quilted maple bezels available at request. If you need the price up front, don't request it.


----------



## manu80

LP confirmed








Dave Mustaine confirms future signature Gibson Explorer, 24-fret Les Paul models – and you can catch a glimpse of his LP now


The Megadeth frontman says that he and Gibson are working on the Explorer, with the Les Paul set to follow "next year, maybe the year after"




www.guitarworld.com





Love the ""...and we have a 24-fret Les Paul I finished creating..."
come on Dave, you should slow down a bit...adding 2 duncan and 2 frets on a classic...yeah...
I may get a Dean, it was less ridiculous


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

Browsing through Bryan Jones instagram and found a couple of old posts I hadn't seen before.


----------



## ArtDecade

That Kramer rules.


----------



## eaeolian

ArtDecade said:


> That Kramer rules.


I dunno, man, it looks like it's slightly curved down the sides to me, and looks even more disproportionate than the Dean did. I think the Epi is a lot better looking.


----------



## Decapitated

Kramer headstock is noice,


----------



## nightflameauto

eaeolian said:


> I dunno, man, it looks like it's slightly curved down the sides to me, and looks even more disproportionate than the Dean did. I think the Epi is a lot better looking.


I'd be willing to bet that's the odd-ball picture angle. Look at the neck. even it looks slightly "curved" if you try to follow the lines of it nut to body. Can't imagine Dave would decide *THIS* is the time to start fucking with the formula of the King V body style.


----------



## manu80

Well count me in for the green Kramer and the blacksparkle Epi


----------



## spudmunkey

Decapitated said:


> Kramer headstock is noice,


If you had told me the Kramer logo would be done in the Megadeth font, I'd have just chalked it up to novelty/gimmick...but damnit, it works for me.


----------



## eaeolian

nightflameauto said:


> I'd be willing to bet that's the odd-ball picture angle. Look at the neck. even it looks slightly "curved" if you try to follow the lines of it nut to body. Can't imagine Dave would decide *THIS* is the time to start fucking with the formula of the King V body style.


Looks like the bevels start halfway down the body and the V cut is much further back than the King V, even moreso than the Dean. This looks very much like they're nervous about FMIC coming after them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

it looks like it's a gradually expanding bevel like the King V but a bit more subtle, not a ***SUDDENLY BEVEL*** that shrinks down the points like the VMNT.









vs


----------



## manu80

Looks like a mix between the Dean VMNT for the look (with the V string piece) and a Solar V for the bevels


----------



## Kyle Jordan

eaeolian said:


> I dunno, man, it looks like it's slightly curved down the sides to me, and looks even more disproportionate than the Dean did. I think the Epi is a lot better looking.



I see what you’re seeing, but I’m thinking it’s an optical illusion. 

Something about the Kring V body is off to me. It looks… bloated maybe?

And yes, I am calling it the Kring V.


----------



## Matt08642

Watching some Trogly videos, I see Gibson still offering that Authentic $3000 quality here:







Different Mustain V nut:




He notes this is a _good _example and looks better than his review piece. I genuinely don't understand how this kind of shit leaves the factory, especially at this price point. The Epi ones will probably be cleaner


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thats uh
That's the custom shop models right?

EDIT: Oh okay it is. Woof.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Gibson is synonymous with garbage.


----------



## manu80

Glad I modded my KV2T natural with all black hardware. A bit like Poor-man Mustaine but still way better quality ;-)


----------



## John

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Gibson is synonymous with garbage.



Just because they're trash doesn't mean they can't do something substantial at all.
It's called garbage can, not garbage cannot.


----------



## cardinal

I'm a Gibson fan but those pics are not what I'd hope to see... eek.


----------



## StevenC

For what it's worth, I just saw a pair of silver ones in real life the other day that were perfect.


----------



## cardinal

StevenC said:


> For what it's worth, I just saw a pair of silver ones in real life the other day that were perfect.


Yeah but were you just looking with your eyes? Or for real with a high def zoom lens of a fancy camera?


----------



## StevenC

cardinal said:


> Yeah but were you just looking with your eyes? Or for real with a high def zoom lens of a fancy camera?


I'll have you know I had my eyes tested less than a year ago and was given a better than clean bill of health


----------



## neurosis

I actually liked the VMNT. The longer/larger body with the wider space between the tailpiece and the bridge looks more proportional to me than the small stubby thing going on with his Kramer. It looks more like a symmetrical Rhoads shape of some kind than a King V, which is the look I liked about his guitars. I am still having trouble coming around to the signature Gibson, too. All the round contours don't really suit him. At least back in the day his natural/Korina V had the regular "arrow" headstock. This mix of explorer and V... I am not so sure I like it.


----------



## electriceye

Matt08642 said:


> Watching some Trogly videos, I see Gibson still offering that Authentic $3000 quality here:
> 
> View attachment 117456
> 
> 
> View attachment 117457
> 
> 
> Different Mustain V nut:
> 
> View attachment 117458
> 
> 
> He notes this is a _good _example and looks better than his review piece. I genuinely don't understand how this kind of shit leaves the factory, especially at this price point. The Epi ones will probably be cleaner



I'm an amateur builder and *I* would never, ever do a shit repair job of an inlay like that. I'm practically speechless about how bad that is.

I was bummed, but not surprised whatsoever when the CS model pricing came out. What Gibson is charging these days for even single pup Juniors is obscene enough, so the Vs fit right into that scheme. I'll keep hunting for other Mustaine models for my collection.


----------



## SubsonicDoom99

I hate to jump on the Gibson negativity wagon but man, I have seen too many examples lately of this shoddy crap they've been letting pass.
I had really hoped they were getting past that, but I've had three different friends wind up returning their new Gibsons in the last year due to sloppy stuff like in Trogly's review. For the price they paid, I think they have the right to be nitpicky about that stuff. What a shame.
I'll wait for the Epiphone model, personally lol.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes




----------



## manu80

That slime green v needs to be released…


----------



## Triple-J

Gibson/Mustaine have spent so long messing around with teaser pics that the "authentic" knockoffs are already appearing online.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17552038...rentrq:e44d07d91840a6e66cf57326fff921c0|iid:1










For some reason this not having a Gibson logo on the front but the Dave silouhette on the back really tickles me.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Something about that Gibson LP24 is just fucking ugly.


----------



## brector

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Something about that Gibson LP24 is just fucking ugly.


The tuners and the knobs stick out to me


----------



## JimF

What are the chances that it's also 25.5"...


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

JimF said:


> What are the chances that it's also 25.5"...



The V is 25.5" so probably.


----------



## StevenC

Triple-J said:


> Gibson/Mustaine have spent so long messing around with teaser pics that the "authentic" knockoffs are already appearing online.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/175520380838?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180816085401&meid=95d45b0f2b184933a1222b2e19ad0e1a&pid=100970&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=175520395042&itm=175520380838&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Jackson&_trksid=p2380057.c100970.m5481&_trkparms=pageci:148be385-74e8-11ed-9fdb-02c2bee5800b|parentrq:e44d07d91840a6e66cf57326fff921c0|iid:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason this not having a Gibson logo on the front but the Dave silouhette on the back really tickles me.


What do you mean "messing around"? The RIP green guitars all sold out and shipped in June.


----------

